# September Testing Dates - May Babies - 128 BFP's....RIP 13 ANGELS XXX



## SarahMelissa

*Hi Girlies

It is with great pleasure that I can have a go at running the September Testing thread for all you lovely ladies. I am online pretty much all day every day so wont have a problem keeping it all updated. Here is to lots of bfp's, good luck girls  Let me know your dates  *

*WE HAD 324 TESTERS AND 127 's and 14  ​

I have decided that this is going to be the most lucky and successful thread of 's so far this year  ​*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w288/Liontasha/baby%20dust/pouringdust.gif

1st
:witch:JennsPhoto:witch:
:bfp:NellieLovett:bfp:
:witch:Lizzie_Moon:witch:
:witch:tateypot:witch:
MUMMYALLY08
:bfp:Wellington:bfp:
:witch:armychica06:witch:

2nd
:witch:nickyb6969:witch:
:bfp:urchin:bfp:
:bfp:carries:bfp:
:bfp:hopingtobemum:bfp:
:witch:kevbaby27:witch:
:witch:Trinity42:witch:
:witch:hulahoops04:witch:
:witch:Pixie19:witch:
:witch:fish girl:witch:
:witch:manchester1:witch:
:witch:Pretty Sakura:witch:
:bfp:Tabby:bfp:

3rd
:witch:Melsue129:witch:
:witch:CJane:witch:
:bfp:Blossom9:bfp:
:witch:soon2 b wifey :witch:
:witch:VOverseas:witch:
:bfp:Ivoryapril:bfp:
MsLesley
:bfp:littlebuddha:bfp:
:bfp:cheekygrin:bfp:

4th
:witch:alie121:witch:
glittermummy
:bfp:babyhope:bfp:
:witch:meldmac:witch:
:witch:JLove84:witch:
:bfp:queen26:bfp:
:bfp:Mishmo76:bfp:

5th
:bfp:mommy43:bfp:
:witch:puppymom32:witch:
:bfn:mlyn26:bfn:
:witch:missy123:witch:
:witch:susan_1981:witch:
:witch:Wallie:witch:
:witch:jess_smurf :witch:
:bfp:LadyBee:bfp:

6th
:angel::bfp:Melissa_M:bfp::angel:
:bfp:Mork:bfp:
:witch:Cobo76:witch:
:witch:Mama4:witch:
:witch:Nibbler:witch:
:witch:ornahayes:witch:
:witch:41zipster:witch:
:witch:ardum:witch:
:witch:IMISSCOFFEE:witch:
:witch:Peach Blossom:witch:
:witch:aquablue:witch:
:witch:Fiore:witch:
:bfp:Sparkledust09:bfp:
:angel::bfp:Jessa:bfp::angel:
:bfp:-XxXx-:bfp:

7th
:witch:~Hope:witch:
Loueez27
:bfp:L-C:bfp:
CallumsMommy
:bfp:hope&faith09:bfp:
:witch:JrBear:witch:
:witch:delilah:witch:
:witch:Felicity:witch:
:witch:bbhopes :witch:
:witch:bumpsmum:witch:
babyboop
:witch:Heidi84:witch:
:witch:Katia-xO:witch:
:witch:livbaybee1:witch:
:witch:emzdreamgirl:witch:
:bfp:sandrass:bfp:
:witch:Jadelm:witch:
:bfp:malpal:bfp:
:angel::bfp:dawny690:bfp::angel:
:bfp:kpt20:bfp:
:bfp:mummykel1984:bfp:
:bfp:applegirl:bfp:

8th
:witch:pinkandfluffy:witch:
:witch:becsparkel:witch:
Lou 1st Time
:witch:xjulesx:witch:
:bfp:xfairyhopesx:bfp:

9th
MissChris
:witch:Wobin:witch:
:bfp:devon2010:bfp:
:witch:roc:witch:
:witch:PrayerfulHope:witch:
:witch:todteach:witch:

10th
:witch:kessutripp:witch:
:witch:madam:witch:
:bfp:MrsJPC:bfp:
:witch:smurfybaby:witch:
:angel::bfp:spencerbear:bfp::angel:
Lolly W
:witch:jackie67:witch:
:witch:umm:witch:
achekh8707
:witch:Kates1122:witch:
:bfp:puffins'mom:bfp:
pink peony
:witch:Jake+1:witch:
:witch:hopebaby3:witch:
:witch:SonnyEm:witch:

11th
:bfp:smileybird:bfp:
:witch:CoolCupcake:witch:
:bfp:happy2bme:bfp:
:bfp:lauram22:bfp:
:bfp:chubbin:bfp:
:witch:ohboy:witch:
:witch:Ava Grace:witch:
:bfp:nervousgal:bfp:
:witch:surreysharon:witch:
:bfp:Beary:bfp:
:angel::bfp:carrieanne:bfp::angel:

12th
baby1moretime
:bfp:JIGGY:bfp:
:bfp:carriecinaz:bfp:
:witch:Mama Duck:witch:
:witch:littlehush:witch:
:witch:rsergeant:witch:
:witch:debgreasby:witch:
:witch:Dobbo:witch:
brownsugarboo
:bfp:fluffpuffin:bfp:
:witch:JB'sBabyBoogy:witch:
:bfp:babywish:bfp:
Inlalaland
Central Perk 
:witch:lindseyanne:witch:
:witch:samola84:witch:
:bfp:rainbud:bfp:
:bfp:StarK:bfp:
:bfp:Ninewest:bfp:

13th
:witch:texaswife2006:witch:
:bfp:BumpyCake:bfp:
:bfp:belladonna:bfp:
:witch:BroodyBecks:witch:
:witch:Vegas Mama :witch:
:witch:vkj73:witch:
:bfp:Fleur23:bfp:
:bfp:xminimotox:bfp:

14th
:witch:SarahMelissa:witch:
:witch:Crypto1976:witch:
:witch:Diggydog:witch:
:witch:purple01:witch:
:witch:wannabeamom:witch:
in search
:bfp:Widger:bfp:
:witch:janet:witch:
:bfp:jessndoug:bfp:
:bfp:squidge87:bfp:

15th
:witch:Csunshine013:witch:
:witch:escholes:witch:
:witch:Mrs.T:witch:
:bfp:wait.and.see:bfp:
honeybee2
:bfp:happyface82:bfp:
:witch:Rabbittchild:witch:
:bfp:rckstrcwgrl:bfp:
:bfp:better2gether:bfp:
:bfp:jadesmama:bfp:

16th
:angel::bfp:lori:bfp::angel:
:bfn:BabyBubbles:bfn:
:witch:kmac625:witch:

17th
:witch:jam-on-toast:witch:
:witch:Pinkster21:witch:
:witch:cbah&co :witch:
:angel::bfp:mizzk:bfp::angel:
:witch:tinadecember:witch:
:witch:Dipar_Butt3:witch:
:witch:TTC#1Amanda :witch:
:witch:WannaB:witch:
:bfp:Buba28:bfp:
:witch:babyhopes10:witch:
:bfp:Newyork:bfp:

18th
:bfp:quail:bfp:
:witch:E&L's mummy :witch:
:witch:Guerita:witch:
:witch:LadyK:witch:
:bfp:Floradita:bfp:
:witch:nb1984:witch:
Joe&Emily
:witch:Deeni:witch:
:bfn:LinziLoo:bfn:
Chase
:witch:Chloe1:witch:
:angel::bfp:2016:bfp::angel:
:witch:Sue Dunhym:witch:
:witch:xkissyx:witch:
:bfp:Missy86:bfp:
:bfp:DeeDee2009:bfp:
:bfp:selina3127:bfp:

19th
:witch:MissyMojo:witch:
:bfp:modo:bfp:
:witch:mightyspu:witch:
:witch:Caterpiller:witch:
Pimms
:witch:Nel.B:witch:
:witch:DragonMummy:witch:
:bfn:madcam:bfn:
:bfp:aneageraussie:bfp:
:bfp:DWandMJ:bfp:

20th
:witch:nicholatmn:witch:
:witch:kaykaysmom:witch:
:witch:banana1011:witch:
:witch:NGRidley:witch:
:witch:sonyabazonya:witch:
:witch:Bella's Mamma:witch:
:witch:lamaya:witch:
:angel::bfp:Guppy051708 :bfp::angel:
:witch:WANBMUM:witch:

21st
BabyShoes
:witch:sarah1981:witch:
:angel::bfp:jerseyshoregirl:bfp::angel:
:witch:tigs:witch:
:witch:Tulip:witch:
:bfp:prttc:bfp:
:bfn:Pippasweetp:bfn:
:witch:apple_20:witch:
:witch:summerbaby:witch:
:witch:Norris:witch:
:witch:The Catster:witch:
:bfp:Janiepops:bfp:
:bfp:Las78:bfp:
:bfp:pinknpurple:bfp:
:bfp:kerry2009:bfp:
:bfp:lili24:bfp:

22nd
:witch:FaiiryDustt:witch:
:bfp:Kris:bfp:
needbabydust
:witch:gina8177:witch:
Cleo
:bfn:scorpiodragon:bfn:
strangestil18
:witch:Liz2:witch:
:bfp:sabreNeric:bfp:
:bfp:Tigger13:bfp:
:bfp:EGGY#3:bfp:

23rd
:bfp:ryder:bfp:
:witch:hannah76:witch:
:bfp:Josiejo:bfp:
:bfp:ginger863:bfp:
:witch:brumbar:witch:
:angel: :bfp:Tudor Rose:bfp: :angel:
:witch:moggymay:witch:
:witch:Lover:witch:
:bfp:kimmer:bfp:
:bfp:bluemoon:bfp:

24th
:witch:Kelly9:witch:
:bfp:Wiffie81:bfp:
:witch:Jefner:witch:
Angel_dust
:witch:WelshRose:witch:
:witch:Marisa08:witch:
:witch:Bexx:witch:
:angel::bfp:armychica06:bfp::angel:
:bfp:rensben:bfp:
:bfn:Ladybird28:bfn:
:bfp:calilove77:bfp:
:bfp:The Stick:bfp:

25th
:bfp:bunnyhop:bfp:
:witch:mrphyemma:witch:
:bfp:katyblot:bfp:
:bfn:misskay629:bfn:
:witch:maxyp:witch:
:witch:babytots:witch:
:witch:Cafferine:witch:
:bfp:OskisMum:bfp:
:bfp:Buds:bfp:
:bfp:Trinity42:bfp:
:bfp:Amos2009:bfp:

26th
:bfp:Drazic<3:bfp:
:witch:spidey6:witch:
:witch:eclipse:witch:
:witch:babymom3:witch:
LillyFleur
:angel::bfp:GLD:bfp::angel:
:bfp:xrosanna:bfp:
:bfp:3boys:bfp:

27th
:witch:louibee:witch:
:bfp:Beltane:bfp:
:bfn:sar35:bfn:
:bfp:grumpygal76:bfp:
:bfn:soon2 b wifey:bfn:
jodie4805
:bfp:Lkeecey:bfp:
:bfp:-Linn-:bfp:
:bfp:OurJourney:bfp:

28th
:witch:Lindyloo:witch:
wookie16
wifenmom
:witch:claire911:witch:
:witch:BritAcrossSea:witch:
:bfp:VOverseas:bfp:
:witch:puppymom32:witch:
:witch:mikababy:witch:
:bfp:Kailm:bfp:
:bfp:Twinmad:bfp:
:bfp:emnjayuk:bfp:
:bfp:Tink.x:bfp:
:bfp:steph6875:bfp:
:angel::bfp:Lizzie_Moon:bfp::angel:
:bfp:seattlemama:bfp:

29th
:witch:fluffyblue:witch:
:witch:nickyb6969:witch:
:bfp:cinnamum:bfp:
Dee L
:witch:AshleyNichole:witch:
:bfp:pea-in-pod:bfp:

30th
:bfn:stephwiggy:bfn:
:witch:Mrs M.:witch:
:bfp:wobin:bfp:
:witch:Pretty Sakura:witch:
annie25
:witch:Megg33k:witch:
:bfp:Melsue129:bfp:
:bfp:natasja32:bfp:
sausages
Mocha_Baby XD
:bfp:jewels23:bfp:
:bfp:lauzliddle:bfp:
:bfp:beccaboo:bfp:
:bfp:Bingo:bfp:
:bfp:Heather M:bfp:

BRING IT ON..........BFP'S HERE WE COME :af::af::af::af:​


----------



## Kelly9

put me down for Sept 20th


----------



## Melsue129

SarahMelissa - put me down for Sept 6th... Its our 1st year anniversary on the 6th so it might be a great surprise.... PMA.....


----------



## SarahMelissa

That would be awesome Melsue i hope you get it :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ive added you two in :) lots of :dust:


----------



## Melsue129

Thank you... Sept cant come fast enough now....:headspin:


----------



## kessutripp

Thanks for starting this :)
I don't want to test so early, so 10th would be my date.


----------



## Lindyloo

I have no hope this month and I'll be patient next so can you please put me down for the 28th?

Thanks and good luck to everyone else testing in sept, fx x


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updated for you lovely ladies :)


----------



## ~Hope

Melsue129 said:


> SarahMelissa - put me down for Sept 6th... Its our 1st year anniversary on the 6th so it might be a great surprise.... PMA.....

that would be the perfect kind of surprise!

Put me down for September 7 please :)


----------



## FaiiryDustt

could you put me down for the 22nd?
i havent even got witch this month yet but im now in the TWW.
=) heres to lots of :bfp:'s!!!

xoxox
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

FaiiryDustt said:


> could you put me down for the 22nd?
> i havent even got witch this month yet but im now in the TWW.
> =) heres to lots of :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> xoxox
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:


No probs FaiiryDustt, hopfully you will get your bfp tho and i can remove your date. Sending you lots and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## neverknew50

hoping the reverse psychology will work- sep tenth please x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete :)


----------



## Melsue129

sarahmelissa, can you do me a favor and switch me to the 3rd I messed up on the date... so it will be before our anniversary still :bfp: would be a great present!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Melsue129 said:


> sarahmelissa, can you do me a favor and switch me to the 3rd I messed up on the date... so it will be before our anniversary still :bfp: would be a great present!!!

Sure thing :) i hope you get your anniversary bfp :hugs:


----------



## FaiiryDustt

Melsue129 said:


> sarahmelissa, can you do me a favor and switch me to the 3rd I messed up on the date... so it will be before our anniversary still :bfp: would be a great present!!!

mine and my OH year and a half anniversary is the day after testing.
i hope ours are BFP's to give to our OH's as a pressie =)
xoxox
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Melsue129

FaiiryDustt said:


> Melsue129 said:
> 
> 
> sarahmelissa, can you do me a favor and switch me to the 3rd I messed up on the date... so it will be before our anniversary still :bfp: would be a great present!!!
> 
> mine and my OH year and a half anniversary is the day after testing.
> i hope ours are BFP's to give to our OH's as a pressie =)
> xoxox
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

ME TOOO! Thanks! :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

That would be the best anniversary present to give ever, i think i might wrap mine up as a "just because" present if i get my bfp when there is no anniversary or specific occassion, i would love to see the reaction when the paper gets opened and he sees it. :dust:


----------



## ryder

Well the witch got me this time... sooo.... testing for sept will be the 5th for me :D


----------



## CJane

Hey, can you put me down for the 3rd?

No special occasion yet, but if it is a :bfp: then will be the most special occasion ever!!

Here's praying for lots of BFPs next month, and beat the July testers record!!


----------



## nickyb6969

hi can u put me down for sep 2nd pls 
thanks nicky b


----------



## alie121

Hiya could you put me down for the 4th please thank you


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls all updated. I wish you all the best for your september bfp and send you lots of baby dust :dust:

Here's to making the september thread a record and beating any other month this year :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

Go! May Babies!!! Woo Hoo.....:yipee:


----------



## mommy43

can put me down for 5th gonna try test a day later but will prob end up doin it too early agan:)


----------



## MissChris

Thanks for doing this SarahMelissa!

:witch: hasn't shown yet, but temp is dropping and everything else feels like it usually does right before she gets here, so I'm sure she's on her way. :cry:

Could you please put me down for Sept 9? (c'mon 9/9/09!!!)

Sept will be our month, ladies!!! :thumbup:

xx Chris


----------



## Blossom9

Hi, Im new to all of this, could you put me down for the 3rd please?


----------



## SarahMelissa

neverknew50 said:


> hoping the reverse psychology will work- sep tenth please x

Updates complete ladies. 

And neverknew50 so glad that reverse psychology worked for you and you got your bfp :happydance: i have removed your date from here now. Good luck for a h&h 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh I would looooooovvvve a May baby!!! Could you put me down for the 6th :)
Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Mork

Right, I am gonna be brave - put me down for the 6th please - would love to have a May baby for our wedding anniversary!! x


----------



## Loueez27

hey please can I be put down for the 7th Sept, (We will have moved in to our new house by then!) 
I think the witch is gonna get me today, so this next cycle Im gonna start temping!
good luck to us all!!! xxxxx


----------



## L-C

Hi this is a brilliant idea, hope you all get yours this month. Please can you put me down for the 7th, which seems such a long time to go!!

Thank you x


----------



## Cobo76

Will you put me down for Sept 6th please. :flower:


----------



## Wobin

Sarah Melissa, can I be put down for the 2nd Sept please.
XX


----------



## JennsPhoto

Hi!

Started clomid today, AF due on August 30th but I won't be testing until September 1st ish. I might change that lol could you put me down for the 1st?? 

Thank You :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks for adding your dates girls, latest updates are complete :) :dust:


----------



## baby1moretime

Hi SarahMelissa i will be testing around 12th September if :witch: hasnt shown her ugly face 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## Mama4

Hi! Thanks for getting this going, you are right it does seem to be a lucky charm for the person who starts the thread! :winkwink:

Please put me down for Sept 6th...

Good luck ladies!


----------



## madam

Not quite sure about my date, but....

please put me down for the 10th, any changes i will let you know.

thanks


----------



## CallumsMommy

Please could you add me to the 7th!

Thanks!

xxx


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

September 18th for me. As long as my cycle is really going to be 40 days this time..... could be earlier.

Thanks, good luck, and loads of :sex: and :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## neverknew50

sprinkling lots of 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 



on you ladies. this was a lucky thread for me x


----------



## Mama4

Thanks NeverKnew50!!! I think Im gonna need it! :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Can you put me down the the 5th of Sept as AF showed up 7 days early this month. Boooooo Stupid Witch


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls, updates done.

and thanks for all that dust neverknew50 hopefully it will a lucky thread for everyone :dust:


----------



## mlyn26

Can you put me down for the 5th x


----------



## Nibbler

Please put me in for 6th. Thanks :)

Hope we all get our BFPs!!


----------



## NellieLovett

Hi, can i be very carefully put down for the first please. I have had very strange cysles since coming off the pill, but think im getting ovulation pains that lasted a week before i ovulated last month so im predicting that my af will be due around the 1st September. BUT this is likely to change! good luck to everyone!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:witch: got me this morning so can I jump in on this thread? I will say 8th Sept but that would involve me being very patient and waiting til :witch: due :rofl:

Good luck and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Wiffie81

Hi can you add me for the 20th please, I'm out for August. With a 40ish day cycle, i've got a long wait, but plenty bd'ing to be done. 

Lots of support needed this month to get me through! Glad your all there!

Do I have any testing buddies?


----------



## urchin

Hi there - can you put me down for the 2nd please??

ta muchly xxx


----------



## MrsJPC

10th Please hun - I too am wanting an wedding anniversary present! 

x x x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Latest updates all complete girls :) :dust:


----------



## JIGGY

hi can u put me dwn for the 12th plz xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

can i have sept 19th 

i got caught out day 39 this cycle so lets go 39 days ahead this time! :)

wish me luck


----------



## ornahayes

Sarah...thanks for the kind message in my inbox. Bless you. Please could you put me down for the 6th. Thanks and baby dust! X


----------



## SarahMelissa

no probs ornahayes, sending you lots of dust too :dust:


----------



## Wobin

Hi SarahMelissa,
Could I be a pian and ask to be moved to the 9th Sept please. My first AF since implanon has arrived today.
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey can you put me down to test on the 7th altho im not sure if we will actually be ttc'ing this month!


----------



## becsparkel

Hey SarahMelissa, thanks for your sweet message... can you put me down for 8th please? I'll try to hold off till then! Just bought some cheapie opks... so at least I'll have something to pee on!!


----------



## kmac625

:witch: came today sigh...put me down for the 9th please.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, I'm going to take the plunge... All going to plan OH and I will be testing on 8th Sept. We're going to start ttc again this week.


----------



## Drazic<3

Could you put me down for the 26th please sweety? I think that is around the right time... (can you tell I have just started charting? :dohh: :rofl: )


----------



## smurfybaby

Hi Please can you put me down for the 10th.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Put me down for Sept. 3rd. She wont catch me this time. I've got dust.


----------



## carries

can you put me down for the 2nd please :) Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lou 1st Time

Can you put me down for the 8th please! I am new to all of this so I am sure this will be one of many tests lol!


----------



## wanabamom

Can you put me down for the 6th please... thanks


----------



## spencerbear

Can you put me down for the 10th. As im back on cd1 as of today


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls, all the newbies have been added and we now have 48 testers so far, so let's make that 48 bfp's :dust:


----------



## Mama4

SarahMelissa said:


> Ok girls, all the newbies have been added and we now have 48 testers so far, so let's make that 48 bfp's :dust:

Thanks a bunch SarahMelissa! You are doing an awesome job keeping this updated! I soooo hope many of us get BFP's this time! Lots and Lots of dust to all!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mama4 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, all the newbies have been added and we now have 48 testers so far, so let's make that 48 bfp's :dust:
> 
> Thanks a bunch SarahMelissa! You are doing an awesome job keeping this updated! I soooo hope many of us get BFP's this time! Lots and Lots of dust to all!Click to expand...

Thanks :) i enjoy it and it keeps my mind off things, i just cant wait for september to start so we can start seeing all those bfp's :happydance:


----------



## littlebuddha

*sighs* can you put me down for 14th?

If I make it that far I know I'm deffo late. Never comes past the 12th...and don't like the sound of 13th ;-)

Thanks honey xx


----------



## VOverseas

Can you put me for the 3rd please?


----------



## Lolly W

Hi Sarah Melissa,

The evil :witch: has just knocked me out of the August thread so pretty please could you add me to September 10th?

Thank you and good luck everyone!

xx


----------



## JrBear

This is my first time TTC!! I hope all of the stress doesn't work against me. Put me down for Sept 7th.


----------



## missy123

its the 5th for me please hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## 555ann555

Could you add me in for the 20th please? 
(Just in case August doesn't work out...)


:dust: to all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## devon2010

Can you put me down for the 9th. And here's hoping it's a lucky month, and for all of us who have been trying a while let it be an extra special lucky month!!!


----------



## texaswife2006

Here I am! Coming over from August testers.... Could you put me down for September 13th? :) *AUGUST TEARS BRING MAY CHEERS!!!!!!!**
*


----------



## SarahMelissa

Latest updates are complete and texaswife i love that "august tears bring may cheers" :) hoping for lots and lots of may cheers :happydance:


----------



## xjulesx

Can you put me down for September 8th please and thank you!

May we all get our BFP!!!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## jackie67

hi put me down 10th of september please, 10th month trying ,my birthdays the 10th of tthe 10th maybe my luck might change, thanks


----------



## smileybird

Could add me to the 11th Sept please hun x x


----------



## aurora

Sept 11 please :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Put me down for 3rd September please! x


----------



## 555ann555

BUMP for Cinnamum


----------



## Kelly9

I'll need to be moved to the 24th sarahmelissa instead of the 20th as O was late this month


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates done, and Kelly i have have moved your date for you.


----------



## quail

hi sarahmelissa thanks for the support,can you put me down for the 18th,thanks.xxx


----------



## umm

Hi Sarahmelissa
:flower: thanks for running the tread:flower:
Can you pop me down for sept the 10th please :thumbup:
I dont hold much hope for sept as my step daughter is staying with us over the days we need to be doing 'the baby dance' :blush: (she is 11 and wont sleep on her own!)
So i am half releived as i can chill this month and not get all obsessed and crazy in the 2ww I also promise myself not to go test crazy and take one BFN as a BFN ! instead of ever hoping 7 BFN are all wrong:rofl::rofl:
But I am looking forward too seeing lots of :bfp: for all of you especially those trying for a while now 
sending you all lots and lots of special sticky :dust: 
to everyone TTC :happydance: and hope you all enjoy the :sex: this month

:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Delilah

Hi can I join this thread please :witch: got me early this month so I think I will be testing on Monday 7 September.

A BFP would be amazing for September as I would have been due on 4th if things had been different.... 

Good luck to us all for May babies xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi all, i didnt have any luck in the August thread, so here i am in the September thread. Should have 2 AF due in August 1st and then 29th, but for the first time EVER ten whole days late. Really hope it was from over stressing and nothing else. So am now due 8th September. Two days after our 1st wedding anniversary. That would be such a nice present!!! Please can you add me to the due September list. I really hope this is the month....got im going insane.:wacko:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

texaswife2006 said:


> Here I am! Coming over from August testers.... Could you put me down for September 13th? :) *AUGUST TEARS BRING MAY CHEERS!!!!!!!**
> *

I love the august tears thing...definately a September thread motto!

:happydance:


----------



## BumpyCake

Please add me for September 13th...thanks so much sweetie.


----------



## susan_1981

I'm testing on or around 5 September, unless the evil witch gets me first!


----------



## achekh8707

Put me down for September 10th please! CD 3 today :(


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi can I be put down for 14th? Thanks
XXX


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi Sarahmelissa, thanks for doing this thread! Put me down for Sept 12th.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete ladies, you sure got busy on me while i slept :) great to have you all here :happydance:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

thanks for adding me. Im going to try and visit loads this month. nice to have people to talk to who are as insane as me x


----------



## Wallie

Can you add me please? I should be due my :bfp: around 5th September

thanks!

:hug: and good luck ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

74 testers already :wohoo:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi hun,thanx for putting me down for the 12 Sept - that's when my next af is due. I see I'm with JIGGY too - yay x


----------



## hopingtobemum

I'll be testing on the 2nd September - well if AF hasnt come!!
Its only our first month of trying and not been charting or testing or anything so we'll se what happens!
Good Luck everyone! xxx


----------



## LunaBean

Good luck everyone! We're goin to see The Script the day I test, so hopefully I'll be pushin my way to the front shouting 'Coming through...lady with a baby...' and not doubled in two with AF pains!


----------



## Csunshine013

SarahMelissa I know you from other threads and I know I just mc but I am going to ttc again so please add me as I will be hopefully testing Sept. 15th or 16th.

Thanks and loads of PMA and Dust!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry for your loss sunshine. :hugs:


----------



## tateypot

SarahMelissa please could you add me for the 1st Sept? I will be testing then if the witch doesn't get me first. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

My temperature is dropping, so can you put me for the 20th? :) thank you!


----------



## Diggydog

Hi can i join in again this month please?

Could you put me down for the 14th please.

Good luck every1! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi, I am new to this thread, please can you add me on your list.
I am ttc #2, have a beautiful 18mnth old son. Had m/c in June, and are now ready to get back on the baby-dancing band-wagon!
This thread seems to be so positive!

Due AF (or BFP if lucky) on the 10th September. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Csunshine013

Peach Blossom said:


> Sorry for your loss sunshine. :hugs:

Sounds like you've had a tough year too! :hugs: 

Here's to PMA and LOADS OF DUST!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks sunshine. It's been a tough one, but I'm positive this is my month! Going through follicle monitoring which means I have no excuse for missing that egg!! :dust: to you and all the September testers... I should have been giving birth in September, here's hoping for a sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## 555ann555

SarahMelissa said:


> neverknew50 said:
> 
> 
> hoping the reverse psychology will work- sep tenth please x
> 
> Updates complete ladies.
> 
> And neverknew50 so glad that reverse psychology worked for you and you got your bfp :happydance: i have removed your date from here now. Good luck for a h&h 9 months :wohoo:Click to expand...

SarahMellissa, the revers psychology worked for me too, can you take me off of the 20th please?

Lots of extra lucky baby :dust: to you all!


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: you must be over the moon :) :happydance:


----------



## 555ann555

Thank you so much SarahMelissa :hugs:, I really am! I'm in a bit of shock, and I imagine it'll take a while to sink in. We both were having our doubt over whether it'd ever happen, but with Moreno's MS and my Crohn's disease it was gonna take some time... I can't believe we did it though! 

I think it might have been one of your posts I keep thinking of, when somone asked what we were looking forward to about being pregnant (and I think it was you who said) knowing I'm never alone... When I went out to pick my hubby up from work I couldn't help thinking about this other person who was coming with me! It is totally bonkers! :D


----------



## roc

hi Ladies!
sarahmelissa can you put me down for the 9th please? it's our 3 year wedding anniversary a couple days after, so am hoping for a wonderful :bfp: to give to my hubby for a present!!
good luck all you lady-loos!!
:dust: to all!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Peach Blossom said:


> Thanks sunshine. It's been a tough one, but I'm positive this is my month! Going through follicle monitoring which means I have no excuse for missing that egg!! :dust: to you and all the September testers... I should have been giving birth in September, here's hoping for a sticky bean. :hugs:

I should be in the due Friday. It's going to be a hard day but I am sure after everything I have gone through it will fly by. :cry:

PMA and LOADS of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kevbaby27

sept 2nd


----------



## Kates1122

THANKS FOR ADDING ME SARAH MELISSA!! :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## 41zipster

Hi
I'm ovulating in a few days - so I guess I am going for a 6th September test?? I only have a 24 day cycle.... can you add me to the list please. 

PS. I am a newbie on here,,,, this is my first month of trying with charting my ovulation calendar.

Thanks

And good luck everyone else :winkwink:


----------



## Kates1122

41zipster said:


> Hi
> I'm ovulating in a few days - so I guess I am going for a 6th September test?? I only have a 24 day cycle.... can you add me to the list please.
> 
> PS. I am a newbie on here,,,, this is my first month of trying with charting my ovulation calendar.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And good luck everyone else :winkwink:

welcome!!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kates1122 said:


> THANKS FOR ADDING ME SARAH MELISSA!! :dust: to everyone!!

No probs :)

All latest updates are complete


----------



## escholes

Please can I be added to this list? AF is due the 15th Sept so I'll be testing then! Thank you, baby dust to all xxxxxx

PS. This is our first real month of trying, and I'm SOOOOO excited


----------



## Mrs.T

hello, can you put me in sept 15. baby dust to all the members on the list. A lot of my friends are getting pregnant and i hope the luck spreads to all of us :)


----------



## puffins'mom

thanks for adding me! x


----------



## Mork

SarahMellissa, you are doing a great job on keeping the list updated - thankyou!! xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mork said:


> SarahMellissa, you are doing a great job on keeping the list updated - thankyou!! xx

Thanks Mork :hugs: i am loving doing it :)


----------



## shawnie

opps wrong month! sorry hahaha im over jumping things a bit lol


----------



## Wiffie81

Hiya, 

Can you change my date to the 24th please. If I have it in writing on here, Im less likely to test early and ill hold out for the later date :thumbup:

Thanks again for this

wiffie81

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar35

im gonna go for the 20th please, thanks x.........lovin the pma.....................rock and roll lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

< waves at sarahmelissa>

right ok. im totally confused as to what my body is doing. normally alternate between 28days and 31 but this month was 24? so at the moment going back to the theory...can you put me down for 18 th please.


----------



## cinnamum

hey hun can u put me down for the 2nd please x x x x


----------



## Trinity42

please remove wanabamom and put me down for the 2nt... I have a dr apt then and they will do a pg test.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Trinity42 said:


> please remove wanabamom and put me down for the 2nt... I have a dr apt then and they will do a pg test.

No probs i have put you in on the 2nd.....did wanabamom get her bfp????


----------



## hulahoops04

Hiya,
I'm gonna test on 2nd. Could you put me down for then please.
Thanks x


----------



## littlehush

hey ya hun
Could you put me down for the 12th please :thumbup:

Baby :dust: to all


----------



## belladonna

Hiya can I join in? Could you put me down for the 13th?


----------



## Trinity42

no im wannabamom.... i just changed my screen name


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Wow 10th September is going to be a busy day for testing. It will be really cool gradually getting updated day by day as and when the 'reports' come in! Hopefull each one with flashing pink lines!:bfp:
I think im on CD9 so id better start getting on it!:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I have ten days off work after this week so Im gonna been work-free and full of energy!:happydance::pizza::drunk::wohoo:


----------



## wait.and.see

I will be testing on September the 15th xo
Good luck everyone


----------



## wookie16

can you put me on for september 28th please :)


----------



## NGRidley

Hey All!!

This is our first month TTC for #1 and I just joined this site (this is my first post!! :happydance:).

My AF is due Friday..... so put me down for September 19 and if I get BFP then I will let ya know


----------



## achekh8707

wow lots of people with me on the 10th!


----------



## SarahMelissa

achekh8707 said:


> wow lots of people with me on the 10th!

Tell me about it, what a busy day that one is gonna be.......i cant wait for september to start, so that i can start adding bfp's next to peoples names.


----------



## Widger

Please add me to 17th. Thanks


----------



## pink peony

Hello everyone

I will be testing on 10 September.

Good luck to us all for then!


----------



## Melsue129

emzdreamgirl said:


> Wow 10th September is going to be a busy day for testing. It will be really cool gradually getting updated day by day as and when the 'reports' come in! Hopefull each one with flashing pink lines!:bfp:
> I think im on CD9 so id better start getting on it!:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: I have ten days off work after this week so Im gonna been work-free and full of energy!:happydance::pizza::drunk::wohoo:

Emzdreamgirl - just saw your marrage ticker - when is your anniversary? Our first year anniversary is Sept 6th.... Just thought I 'd say hi!! Good luck hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Pixie19

I can join this thread now as ovulation was late!! 
Can you put me in for the 2nd pretty please... :) 
Good luck to us all!! :happydance: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Pixie :) x


----------



## modo

Hi Sarah,

Can you please put me down for the 19th?

Thanks!


----------



## Guerita

Hey there - 
Can you put me down for the 18th? Thanks.


----------



## purple01

Hello, This is our first month TTC (for #1!), this is all very new and exciting :)

Can you put me down for the 14th please?

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi Melsue, our anniversay is also on the 6th September. what day are you testing? Im due on 8th, so it will hopefully be a very nice (slightly late) anniversay present. I might test on our anniversary cos hopefully it wouldnt be too early to test.

Ill make sure I come on here and post on the 6th.

:happydance:


----------



## kaykaysmom

Can you put me down for the 20th. :witch: is due the 17th


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updates are complete girls :) :dust:


----------



## glittermummy

Hi ladies! This is my first proper cycle (and post me thinks?)!!

Can you put me down for the 4th? :thumbup:

Good luck and babydust to everyone! 

:dust:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello,

CAN I JOIN TOO, please????

:witch: got me today!!!!

Cycle 2 here we come!


----------



## BabyShoes

Put me down for the 21st please.


----------



## jam-on-toast

hahha, me for the 17th ...


----------



## SarahMelissa

lol yes jam-on-toast, i was just about to reply to you and say that you didnt give me a date, but i stalked your chart and saw you had a 28 day cycle so i just counted and made an assumption of the 17th :)


----------



## mightyspu

Hi, I'm going for the 3rd September!


----------



## Melsue129

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi Melsue, our anniversay is also on the 6th September. what day are you testing? Im due on 8th, so it will hopefully be a very nice (slightly late) anniversay present. I might test on our anniversary cos hopefully it wouldnt be too early to test.
> 
> Ill make sure I come on here and post on the 6th.
> 
> :happydance:

Hey emzdreamgirl - Wow thats awesome we have the same anniversary date.. I think Im going to test on Sept 1st we'll see how crazy I get towards the end of the cycle if I do it earlier... Ive been temping and fertility friend told me that I ovulated last week and Im 7 dpo but this is my ovulation week and my temps were already up since last week so thats a sign I already ovulated.. sooooo Im going to try and wait for Sept 1st... 

I dont know about you but on our wedding day we got hit with a hurricane, we live on the East coast of the US... It was a hot humid day and it poured, we were suppose to get married outside but it didnt work out... So we got married with everyone sitting at their tables in the reception room of this old refinished barn, it was cozy with candle light.. So it turned out nice.. Hope you had a great wedding day...


Hello to everyone else lots of :dust:


----------



## modo

Thanks for adding me :)


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Melsue- We had rain all day...good old England!! I was hoping for a nice warm September wedding, but no luck. Some of the photos that the photographer took couldnt be developed cos of rain spots on the lens, and we were all stuck outside with huge umbrella's. 

I think ill prob end up testing before 8th, prob before the 6th too actually...he he..
Its CD11 for me so im keeping myself busy at the moment winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Melsue129

emzdreamgirl - let me know what day you test I would love the hear how you make out.... I'll let you know if I test earlier than the 1st.... get to :sex: for the next week lucky you.... :dust:


----------



## wifenmom

i'm on CD3 put me down for sept 28 please

I should O CD 13-16


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hey can you put me down for the first this month please, im really hoping its my month! good luck everyone, bring on the BFP's!!!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

103 BFP's - would that be a world record??? lol....we all deserve one, and soon!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:headspin:
THERES ONE FOR ALL OF US....


----------



## fish girl

Ok Think this is where I should post...bought a clearblue ovulation kit last night ,took the test and big smiley face appears...Poor Dh was out came home and was ravaged by me...!We have 3 gorgeous girls....So I will be testing 2nd or 3rd of september...!fingers crossed for all of us.....This is the first time trying so will have to remain positive if it a bfn...!


----------



## sarah1981

Hi this is our first month ttc 1 since 2 m/c this year. will be testing on 21st


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete girls :)


----------



## vkj73

i'd love to be added to the sept. group.

i should be testing around the 11th.

i'm on cd 14 of a 35 dc.

cheers!
:angel:


----------



## MsLesley

ohhh me too! im going to be testing on sept 3rd..i doubt i can hold out that long tho :rofl:


----------



## lori

Please put me down for the 16th. Good luck girls!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Can you put me down for 1 Sept please? If AF hasn't shown by then I'll probably be going out of my mind and there'll be no stopping the poas!!


----------



## mightyspu

:dohh: Please could you change me to the 19th sept?

Thanks


----------



## SarahMelissa

mightyspu said:


> :dohh: Please could you change me to the 19th sept?
> 
> Thanks

Not a problem, all changed :)


----------



## Kris

Hi, Im not 100% sure but i should be testing around the 22nd September ... Can you please pop me down for then and if for some reason i realise im wrong (lol) ill get you to change it :) Confusing this ttc biz ... ;)


----------



## NGRidley

CD1 today....
so that made it a 29 day cycle....
You can change me from September 18 to September 19

Cycle # 2 here we come


----------



## SarahMelissa

NGRidley said:


> CD1 today....
> so that made it a 29 day cycle....
> You can change me from September 18 to September 19
> 
> Cycle # 2 here we come

Hey NGRidley i actually already had you on the 19th.......?? Is this correct?


----------



## manchester1

pls add me in for 2ndsept!! thanks xxx


----------



## banana1011

Hi,

CD1 over here. Nasty :witch: in all her rage showed up this AM. Hate, Hate, Hate her.

Anyway, SarahMelissa, could you pretty please add me to Sept. 20th for testing? Well, that's when I should test, I'm sure I'll be peeing my tooshie off well before that!

Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete ladies :) OMG on 7 days until it is september and we can start the testing and the bfp's :wohoo:


----------



## NGRidley

SarahMelissa said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> CD1 today....
> so that made it a 29 day cycle....
> You can change me from September 18 to September 19
> 
> Cycle # 2 here we come
> 
> Hey NGRidley i actually already had you on the 19th.......?? Is this correct?Click to expand...

Sorry....should be the 20th now :lol:


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Sarah

Can I have 19th September please - hoping for early birthday pressie for DH. Cheers

K8


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey put me up for the 20th please :)


----------



## Trinity42

Oh keep me from testing please....... its far to early:dohh:


----------



## Pimms

Can you add me to the 19 :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Trinity42 said:


> Oh keep me from testing please....... its far to early:dohh:

STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone. Can I be added for the 20th please?

Please please please let this be our lucky month!

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!!!!!!!!!!!! Super sparkly baby dust to everyone...

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bunnyhop

Ill be joining you will post my testing date once i know what my cycle is doing x


----------



## Felicity

I want to join you! Please, add me for the 7th please!
xx:kiss:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Wow there are such a lot of us - the BFPs have got to come rolling in!


----------



## ardum

AF due on the 6th (my heart is screaming nooo please)..


----------



## rsergeant

Hi SarahMelissa

I have no willpower so will begin testing 10 DPO which is the 12th - sign me up! I have a good feeling about September!! :)


----------



## LadyK

Thanks for asking me to join SarahMelissa - yes please! Put me down for the 18th but I expect I won't be able to resist doing an early test on my return from holiday on the 13th! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Melsue129

Okay does everyone realize that September is right around the corner... How crazy is that? Time flys with your having :sex: all the time, No?! Hee hee.... 

Here's to :bfp: for everyone..... yay!!! :dust: :wohoo:


----------



## bbhopes

Please put me down for the 7th!! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jess_smurf

put me down for 5th sept bt know i wont wait, keep fx for me really need this :) x x


----------



## Fiore

Put me down for the 4th please?x


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! Just wondering if you could put me down for Sept. 4. AF is suppose to come Sept. 1, but I think I ovulated a little later, I had a chemical pregnancy last month :sad1: so I think my cycle is a little off. Hehe...I will probably be testing earlier though :haha:


----------



## Fiore

babyhope said:


> Hi ladies! Just wondering if you could put me down for Sept. 4. AF is suppose to come Sept. 1, but I think I ovulated a little later, I had a chemical pregnancy last month :sad1: so I think my cycle is a little off. Hehe...I will probably be testing earlier though :haha:

Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy :hug:

I doubt I'll be able to wait until the 4th either, I hope there are a lot of BFPs this month :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

Fiore said:


> Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy :hug:
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to wait until the 4th either, I hope there are a lot of BFPs this month :happydance:

Thank you, I was feeling down, but I'm starting too feel betterO:)

GOOD LUCK TO BOTH OF US ON GETTING OUR BFP's!!!

And good luck to all the other ladies as well!


----------



## hope&faith09

OMG OMG OMG ... not long ay all until September!!! There are so many testers I hope there is a bfp for lots of lovely ladies! 

Lots of Love, Luck and Baby Dust to EVERYONE ... lets get those BFPS!!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hope&faith09 said:


> OMG OMG OMG ... not long ay all until September!!! There are so many testers I hope there is a bfp for lots of lovely ladies!

I know, i wish mine was at the beginning of the month, im only on 1 DPO ( or at least i think its 1DPO, as cycle was 36 days last month and has ALWAYS ALWAYS been exactly 28 days!)....13 flippin days left to wait till 8th Spetember...TICK TOCK TICK TOCK

Im glad that im posting on here regularly this month, as it will really cool to see everyone and their BFP's every day, will make the wait a lot easier!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Cd1 :witch:
cd2 :witch:
cd3 :witch:
cd4
cd5
cd6 :sex:
cd7 
cd8
cd9
cd10 :sex:
Cd11 
Cd12 :sex:
cd13
Cd14 :sex:
cd15 Today

Im off work and a bit bored at the moment.:coffee: so i just thought i would post the above...sorry if TMI...
How often do all of you BD when TTC ? My cycle is normally 28 days, so i base Ovulation on the 14th but last month it was 36 days, so we are going to keep going for another week in case i have an extra long month again. If AF appears this month i am thinking about doing all the temp checking etc, to try and identify exactly when i ovulate as it will be cycle 8 next month:sleep: - and getting all the more frustrating. Im just basing it on half way through the month at the moment. 
:dohh:


----------



## Floradita

Hello everyone... Thanks SarahMelissa for starting this new thread. Definitely hoping that the good luck from the August thread carries through to this one!

Could you put me down for the 18th please?

Thanks and good luck everyone. 

Am feeling relief that I'm only on cycle day 6 so don't have to think about symptom spotting. Hurray!


----------



## spidey6

Hi, Can you please put me down for the 26th September. Thanks.

Good luck to everyone! xx Lots of :fairydust: to all :)


----------



## needbabydust

hello
can you add me for the 22nd please? feeling very negative about it all at the moment. but will try to get some PMA going in time for :sex:


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

I ovulated late, so put me down for September 8th!


----------



## achekh8707

the 10th is going to be a good day, I can feel it :)


----------



## debgreasby

Put me down for the 12th please !!


----------



## vkj73

emzdreamgirl said:


> Cd1 :witch:
> cd2 :witch:
> cd3 :witch:
> cd4
> cd5
> cd6 :sex:
> cd7
> cd8
> cd9
> cd10 :sex:
> Cd11
> Cd12 :sex:
> cd13
> Cd14 :sex:
> cd15 Today
> 
> Im off work and a bit bored at the moment.:coffee: so i just thought i would post the above...sorry if TMI...
> How often do all of you BD when TTC ? My cycle is normally 28 days, so i base Ovulation on the 14th but last month it was 36 days, so we are going to keep going for another week in case i have an extra long month again. If AF appears this month i am thinking about doing all the temp checking etc, to try and identify exactly when i ovulate as it will be cycle 8 next month:sleep: - and getting all the more frustrating. Im just basing it on half way through the month at the moment.
> :dohh:

i like your chart! good way to map it out. i actually took a chance based on helpful info on this site and took my optk earlier than usual and it worked (this past friday)! if i had waited like the calculators indicated, i would have missed it. i think i actually ov on cd14/15 rather than 19. we didn't get to bd until about 30 or so hours after the positive so i'm hoping it worked. we did 2 more times after that (b/w sunday and today). i agree about trying to temp the next time around, but hopefully for everyone, there won't have to be a next time around. :dust:

good luck ladies!!!

sorry about the repeat of info from my other posting...


----------



## littlebuddha

14th?! Can't believe I put the 14th lol sorry hun can you make that the 3rd? xx


----------



## bumpsmum

can i join in? 7th for me took a chance this month on baby no2, fingers, toes and eyes crossed for everyone x


----------



## Melissa_M

needbabydust said:


> hello
> can you add me for the 22nd please? feeling very negative about it all at the moment. but will try to get some PMA going in time for :sex:

Hey you need some dust?!?!?! Here's some dust!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Anyone else need some?!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Update complete ladies, and yes MelissaM i NEED SOME!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

emzdreamgirl said:


> Cd1 :witch:
> cd2 :witch:
> cd3 :witch:
> cd4
> cd5
> cd6 :sex:
> cd7
> cd8
> cd9
> cd10 :sex:
> Cd11
> Cd12 :sex:
> cd13
> Cd14 :sex:
> cd15 Today
> 
> Im off work and a bit bored at the moment.:coffee: so i just thought i would post the above...sorry if TMI...
> How often do all of you BD when TTC ? My cycle is normally 28 days, so i base Ovulation on the 14th but last month it was 36 days, so we are going to keep going for another week in case i have an extra long month again. If AF appears this month i am thinking about doing all the temp checking etc, to try and identify exactly when i ovulate as it will be cycle 8 next month:sleep: - and getting all the more frustrating. Im just basing it on half way through the month at the moment.
> :dohh:

Looking good, hope you get your bfp!! :dust:


----------



## bunnyhop

Can you put me down for 25th Sept please x


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Please put me down for testing on the 21st (CD28 for me). Thanks!!


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Welp, I'm out of the running for this one. I'm pretty sure I just O'd without DH here to send spermies my way. He's been out of town for going on 5 weeks and was supposed to be back last week.... had he come home then we might have caught the eggie. Sad. :cry:

Good luck girls! :dust:


----------



## Dobbo

Can you put me down for the 12th September please?

Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Tudor Rose

:witch: got me can you put me down for 26th sept please, if im lucky this month i.l have a june bud :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete girls, not long now until we have our first testers :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Can we fast forward to September now please?!?


----------



## Fiore

hope&faith09 said:


> Can we fast forward to September now please?!?

I can't believe we can fast forward and rewind live TV yet we still haven't got the technology to leap a month. Pfffft. These inventors and scientists must be all men!!xx


----------



## Trinity42

LOL agreed...:haha:


----------



## LunaBean

Anyone have any symptoms yet?!?! I feel realllly hungry all the time and felt nauseas the past 4 days or so, had an evap yesterday, so testing again on Sat if AF doesnt get me b4 then!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have been nauseus and constipated hahaha ... I cant believe I'm telling people im constipated ... think i ovulated a week early so af will be due on the 3rd or something but still not testing till 7th! ahhh I wish this week would go super quick but it wont!!! x x x Lots of Luck everyone x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I will be testing on 6th Sept now... Although I have follicle monitoring on Friday and possibly next week too so they probably be able to tell then... Very excited! :)


----------



## claire911

The :witch: came and escorted me away from the August Testers today (sob) so can you please put me down for testing on the 28th Sept please Sarahmelissa?!

Holidaying in Sept so hopefully we shall bring back a little more than our tans :blush:


----------



## Fiore

I'm really excited, I get payed on friday so going to buy LOTS of HPT from amazon, some nice digital clear blue ones! I don't convince myself that there is a line when there isn't if I get them lol x


----------



## Megg33k

Ok, I didn't think I'd get a go at September... and I'll only barely make a September testing date at that... but put me down for September 31! This is going to be my month... I'm armed and dangerous... and this is my last try before the fertility clinic appointment! Go September testers! :bfp:s all around!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Ok, I didn't think I'd get a go at September... and I'll only barely make a September testing date at that... but put me down for September 31! This is going to be my month... I'm armed and dangerous... and this is my last try before the fertility clinic appointment! Go September testers! :bfp:s all around!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

There is only 30 days in September not 31 so i put you in on the 30th.....hope you dont mind :) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... yeah, the 30th is fine... my brain doesn't work anymore! LOL I guess that would technically have made me an Oct 1 tester... and if no :bfp: by Sept 30, I might be anyway! :) Thanks for keeping tabs and noticing that I was testing on a non-existent day! LOL


----------



## PrayerfulHope

OK I might as well put myself on one of these finally since i actually ovulated this month and might actually have a chance at missing aunt flow...

September 9th please. hopefully i can hold out until then.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

AF got me today so can you change me from 01/09 to 28/09 please?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hope&faith09 said:


> I have been nauseus and constipated hahaha ... I cant believe I'm telling people im constipated ... think i ovulated a week early so af will be due on the 3rd or something but still not testing till 7th! ahhh I wish this week would go super quick but it wont!!! x x x Lots of Luck everyone x x x

Symptom checking already....naughty naughty...he...he
I have just found my fertility friend chart from March (M/C month) and I have just noted the symptoms i had

CD11 BD
CD15 Fatigue and cramps (1dpo)
CD16 fatigue and cramps and inc app sore boobs(2dpo)
CD19 skin break out and cramps, sore boobs (5dpo)
(numerous tests in between these dates and more sore boobs and cramps - ok LOTS OF TESTS!!!)
CD 27 BFN
CD 28 BFP...

I had cramps all day yesterday, and that why i thought i would check back and see what happenend last time to give me an indication of what to expect this time, could just be late ovulation though. In march i had really sore boobs, and i havent had them at any point during the last four months even through periods and ovulation etc. Now....I have sore boobs, not really sore but sore enough! I think that I ovulate a few days earlier than the 14th. Defo getting an ovulation kit next month...


Sorry to rant on...its my week off, and its hard enough not to think about it at work, but a week off work is worse:dust::dust::dust:...lol

Who else is due on 7th/8th September?


----------



## Wellington

Hello!
I'm a little slow on the uptake - sorry!
Can you put me down for the 1st September?
I'll be 14DPO on that day but LP averages at 11DPO - so I may not even make it that far.... I can hope!

Thanks!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

emzdreamgirl said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> I have been nauseus and constipated hahaha ... I cant believe I'm telling people im constipated ... think i ovulated a week early so af will be due on the 3rd or something but still not testing till 7th! ahhh I wish this week would go super quick but it wont!!! x x x Lots of Luck everyone x x x
> 
> Symptom checking already....naughty naughty...he...he
> I have just found my fertility friend chart from March (M/C month) and I have just noted the symptoms i had
> 
> CD11 BD
> CD15 Fatigue and cramps (1dpo)
> CD16 fatigue and cramps and inc app sore boobs(2dpo)
> CD19 skin break out and cramps, sore boobs (5dpo)
> (numerous tests in between these dates and more sore boobs and cramps - ok LOTS OF TESTS!!!)
> CD 27 BFN
> CD 28 BFP...
> 
> I had cramps all day yesterday, and that why i thought i would check back and see what happenend last time to give me an indication of what to expect this time, could just be late ovulation though. In march i had really sore boobs, and i havent had them at any point during the last four months even through periods and ovulation etc. Now....I have sore boobs, not really sore but sore enough! I think that I ovulate a few days earlier than the 14th. Defo getting an ovulation kit next month...
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant on...its my week off, and its hard enough not to think about it at work, but a week off work is worse:dust::dust::dust:...lol
> 
> Who else is due on 7th/8th September?Click to expand...

I'm due on the 9th (if i can hold out)
Interesting what you said about sore boobs, I didn't think about that being a symptom but today in the shower my nips hurt when the water hit them directly and then today while bd hubbs tried to play with them (tmi?) and I said "ouch no!" hmm


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies.......ONLY ME!!! Sarahmelissa please can you put me down for testing on the 25th September the wicked old witch just got me :( Thanks x


----------



## babyboop

Hey! I'm a newbie! But put me down for September 7th please!


----------



## Pinkster21

Hiya =) can you put me down for Sept 17th please?


----------



## Melsue129

Wow Septembers only a few days away ladies... Everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!! :dust:


----------



## claire911

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

to all September's testers :) Can't wait but then I must until the 28th :wacko:

x


----------



## aquablue

hi im new to the forum
can you please put me down for 6th September


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for putting me on the list sweety - been away so hadn't seen. Your a star :)


----------



## glittermummy

Anyone have any hunches whether they've done it this month??

I've had weird lower abdomen pains completely out of the norm for me but otherwise i feel the same so im guessing its in my head lol. Only 1 week til i can test though! 

Septembers only a few days away now ladies!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ryder

welll AF got me today... so my new sept testing date is sept 23rd


----------



## SarahMelissa

ryder said:


> welll AF got me today... so my new sept testing date is sept 23rd

Sorry she got you ryder :hugs: i have moved you to the 23rd, :dust:


----------



## gina8177

Could you put me in for the 22nd?


----------



## Megg33k

My date might be moving up... it depends on if today is CD1 or if I have to wait until Sept 3-ish for CD1... Help?

Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> My date might be moving up... it depends on if today is CD1 or if I have to wait until Sept 3-ish for CD1... Help?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :)

Im sorry but i have no idea, it all sounds so confusing you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> My date might be moving up... it depends on if today is CD1 or if I have to wait until Sept 3-ish for CD1... Help?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :)
> 
> Im sorry but i have no idea, it all sounds so confusing you poor thing :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww... I was afraid of that. :( I'm seriously giving thought to taking my Clomid on Saturday. Worst case scenario, I lose this month. I was taking birth control 2 days ago... so it was lost then for sure. *shrugs* Screw it... I think it's CD1... so it's going to darn well be CD1. :)

Move my date to Sept 23, please! I'll test the morning before I go to my fertility clinic appt. Taking charge has to happen sometime, eh?


----------



## Mama4

*Megg33K*
Im so sorry you are having such a frustrating time of it this month! I really hope things get on the right track for you starting with your trip to the fertility clinic! I've got my FX that things are gonna go really well for you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ryder

thank you sarah! hopefully I can still contribute to the sept BFPS!


----------



## punch

positive digital test yesterday... cd25!

just coming off two back to back miscarriages 3 months ago... hoping this one is a sticky bun.


----------



## gina8177

Congrats! Sending lots of positive sticky bun juju your way!


----------



## punch

thanks!

i'm not sure if i even put that in the right thread, i think i misread...

but thanks for the support!

sarah


----------



## PrayerfulHope

glittermummy said:


> Anyone have any hunches whether they've done it this month??
> 
> I've had weird lower abdomen pains completely out of the norm for me but otherwise i feel the same so im guessing its in my head lol. Only 1 week til i can test though!
> 
> Septembers only a few days away now ladies!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

*hopefully* i caught the egg this month! First egg released in 14 cycles! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

punch said:


> positive digital test yesterday... cd25!
> 
> just coming off two back to back miscarriages 3 months ago... hoping this one is a sticky bun.

Hey punch congrats on your bfp :happydance: i didnt actually have you in this thread so techically i cant add a bfp coz you are are bfp in August not september but hopefully you will start a trend of bfp soon to follow. Have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks so much for putting me on the list sweety - been away so hadn't seen. Your a star :)

No probs Drazic, my pleasure :dust:


----------



## Starflower

Hey SarahMelissa, thanks for your message, please can you put me down for the 23rd?!
Its 2 days after my 25th birthday so maybe I'll get a nice little prezzy :) Fingers crossed :)

Loads and luck and baby dust to everyone
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! The only "symptoms" i have been feeling is bloated, gassy, and crampy...although yesterday I was also EXTREMELY tired and emotional...hopefully we all get our :bfp:


----------



## hannah76

hello ladies!! trying again this month... testing on sept 23rd! good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## urchin

Hi SarahMelissa - I'm afraid I miscalculated my testing dates, so I have tested already and have a BFP
Seing as I'm on this thread though for the beginning of September, can I stay here with a big flashy :bfp: _pleeeeeease_?


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: we have our first :bfp: :wohoo: congratulations :happydance:


----------



## urchin

OOoooo fankoo! do I get a prize for being first? (apart from a :bfp: that is? :wacko:)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Here is a nice shiny gold star https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/ebunnie/gold_star.gif


----------



## urchin

lol thanks for that!

I will pin it on my PJs :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations again, hopefully you will bring us all luck for the month :)


----------



## jess_smurf

I have a whole week to wait !!! i feel sick thinking about I am so nervous x x goodluck to all x


----------



## hope&faith09

I have over a week to wait ... sorta think I ov early tho ... come on September!!! 

GOOD LUCK GIRLIES!!!


----------



## Josiejo

Can I join this thread and your list? :witch: got me yesterday. Should be testing about 23rd. Fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## 41zipster

Congrats Urchin - the first one of the September club - here's hoping you bring us all good luck - I am sure hoping I Ov'd early cos DH was poorly after that... Its all crossed.


----------



## babyhope

urchin said:


> Hi SarahMelissa - I'm afraid I miscalculated my testing dates, so I have tested already and have a BFP
> Seing as I'm on this thread though for the beginning of September, can I stay here with a big flashy :bfp: _pleeeeeease_?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

AMAZING! Congrats urchin! :hugs:

Throw some of that :dust: in my direction!!!!!!!!!!!

Wouldn't it be great if there were no :bfn: in September? AmaZINg.


----------



## Mama4

PrayerfulHope said:


> AMAZING! Congrats urchin! :hugs:
> 
> Throw some of that :dust: in my direction!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if there were no :bfn: in September? AmaZINg.

Im 3DPO too but only on cycle day 20 of 29...AAAAhhhhh - I get all butterflies in my tummy just wondering if this could be our month! Good luck to you PrayerfulHope!!! :hugs: to all September testers!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Is it too late to be added to the September list? If not I'll be testing on the 2nd! Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## armychica06

September 1st for me please..... but I might be testing the day before


----------



## jessndoug

to bad I had to drop out last month because af came. but happy because me and hubby can start properly trying after getting my implanon removed in july. 

could you put me on the list for sept 12 !!! 

***baby :dust: and :bfp: for all!!!!***


----------



## Megg33k

hannah76 said:


> hello ladies!! trying again this month... testing on sept 23rd! good luck to everyone!!!

Sept 23 for me too! Let's aim to transition to 1st Tri that day, okay? :)

Good luck for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG string of :bfp:s to follow Urchin's!

I know I've said it many times in PM, Urchin... but CONGRATS!!! again! :)


----------



## Fiore

jessndoug said:


> to bad I had to drop out last month because af came. but happy because me and hubby can start properly trying after getting my implanon removed in july.
> 
> could you put me on the list for sept 12 !!!
> 
> ***baby :dust: and :bfp: for all!!!!***

As in the coil? xx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Mama4 said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> AMAZING! Congrats urchin! :hugs:
> 
> Throw some of that :dust: in my direction!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if there were no :bfn: in September? AmaZINg.
> 
> Im 3DPO too but only on cycle day 20 of 29...AAAAhhhhh - I get all butterflies in my tummy just wondering if this could be our month! Good luck to you PrayerfulHope!!! :hugs: to all September testers!!!!!Click to expand...

YAY cycle buddies.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

My cycle is just 4 days longer than yours! Weird, my lut phase is longer then i guess? What day are you testing?:shrug:


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updates complete girls :)


----------



## happy2bme

Please could I be added too..........I'll be testing on 11th :kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance: Thanks.....so excited!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Urchin on you BFP

Heres hoping there are many more this month


----------



## stephwiggy

Firstly good luck to everyone wouldnt it be ace if we all went over to first tri together !! 

I will be testing around the 30th - 

It would be amazing for us to fall this month as my MC'd baby would have been due september :cry: 

And we will be in our new house !!


----------



## Fiore

What happens if we test negative but no AF?xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Fiore said:


> What happens if we test negative but no AF?xx

Well i could put BFN but if you prefer you can just wait a couple of days and test again or see if the nasty witch gets you.

xx


----------



## Fiore

SarahMelissa said:


> Fiore said:
> 
> 
> What happens if we test negative but no AF?xx
> 
> Well i could put BFN but if you prefer you can just wait a couple of days and test again or see if the nasty witch gets you.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm just a POAS addict lol. I did one earlier which played a mean trick on me: it told be I was pregnant and I got so excited but then the line in the control window never materialised!! Gargh, lets keep it open until AF is due, I'm just impatient lol


----------



## meldmac

Put me down for Sept. 4....going to try and hold out till then to test again!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well after my nasty chemical trick this month im due the 29th September !


----------



## PrayerfulHope

september starts in 1 day, is everybody ready?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## sar35

hi, congrats Urchin, could i please change my date to the 14th please as i ov earlier than expected,thanks sm


----------



## Melissa_M

Bring it on!!! Can't wait to see all those :bfp:s....we're going to crush August! haha
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

PrayerfulHope said:


> september starts in 1 day, is everybody ready?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

So ready! :) Nervous, since it's my last shot before the fertility clinic.. even though it shouldn't be. I'm hoping that I don't need them, but if I do... maybe they'll listen to me and not want to go drastic terribly soon.


----------



## kmac625

My date might have to change...I'm now thinking I may not have o'd when I should have...not sure if I even have yet. SarahMelissa I'll let you know a new date if I figure one out.


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: only 1 day to go until september........have any of our 1st september testers given in and tested yet????


----------



## Fiore

I'm getting so excited! I plan on going round to my mums when we find out and treating my family to a chinese to celebrate!!xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im not going near any tests! Going away for a few days with OH from Tuesday coz he has to work and then we have his son at the weekend so that should take me upto Monday unless witchy arrives (will be taking supplies with me!)


----------



## Fiore

hope&faith09 said:


> Im not going near any tests! Going away for a few days with OH from Tuesday coz he has to work and then we have his son at the weekend so that should take me upto Monday unless witchy arrives (will be taking supplies with me!)

I've stocked up myself, don't want to jinx anything!!


----------



## VOverseas

Hi All,

AF for me. I had such a strange cycle this month, spotting for 5-6 days. I am so sad. I feel like my body is so broken. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry the :witch: got you VOverseas! Are you getting to join us still for a late Sept testing date? You'll get your :bfp:.. Keep your head up! Onward and upward to your new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## VOverseas

I guess I can since my cycles are short. I just don't know what else to do. I used to spot 2 days before AF, but after trying vitamin b, my spotting got worse- 3-4 days last cycle, and 5-6 this cycle. I am staying off of vitamin b for now.

I feel like maybe the further my cycle is from taking BCP, they are getting worse!


----------



## Megg33k

I've had a total of 5 days of BCP in almost 29 years of life... so I don't know, hun! I wish I had some advice that could help! :hugs: are about all I have though! We'll all get there... sooner or later!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry the witch got you Voverseas, just let me know your next day if it will still be in september. I know how you feel though, the last 2 cycles i have been spotting since about 5/6dpo all the way until AF


----------



## Trinity42

holy crap I am due to start Thursday its Now Monday and I am not having any AF type symptoms.... BBS are super heavy....


----------



## meldmac

Trinity42 said:


> holy crap I am due to start Thursday its Now Monday and I am not having any AF type symptoms.... BBS are super heavy....

FXD for you!! Common :bfp:......stupid :witch: stay away!!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ... may have to change my testing date! Anyone please help im confused! 

Well im on CD 24 ish, thought I ovulated around CD 12 ish so I obviously thought I was coming to the end of cycle but I did an OPK on CD 22 and there was a faint test line, and then did again today CD 24 and test line is getting darker like the control line ish so Im very confused ... My last cycles have been around 25 -27 days!?! Cervix is low and closed so i have no idea what my body is doing! 

How is everyone else? September tomorrow!!!


----------



## tateypot

Hi SarahMelissa, witch got me a couple of days ago, so I am out. 

Hope September sees lots of BFP's xxx


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ... may have to change my testing date! Anyone please help im confused!
> 
> Well im on CD 24 ish, thought I ovulated around CD 12 ish so I obviously thought I was coming to the end of cycle but I did an OPK on CD 22 and there was a faint test line, and then did again today CD 24 and test line is getting darker like the control line ish so Im very confused ... My last cycles have been around 25 -27 days!?! Cervix is low and closed so i have no idea what my body is doing!
> 
> How is everyone else? September tomorrow!!!

:test:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I agree with JB's reply, :test: and then post some pics!!


----------



## urchin

Thanks for all the messages xxxx

and yes, absolutely :dust: to the whole thread, lets make this one the bestest ever for :bfp:s


----------



## emzdreamgirl

urchin said:


> Thanks for all the messages xxxx
> 
> 
> and yes, absolutely :dust: to the whole thread, lets make this one the bestest ever for :bfp:s

CONGRATS URCHIN, LOOKING FORWARD TO ALL THE BFP'S COMING IN FROM TOMORROW ONWARDS...IM GONNA TEST EARLY, ON FRIDAY.
..MAJOR SKIN BREAKOUT AT THE MOMENT, BACK, NECK, NOT NORMAL, HOPEFUL ITS A SIGN!!!
IM REALLY SURPRISED THAT ALL THOSE DUE ON SEPT 1ST HAVENT TESTED EARLY, MAYBE YOU HAVE AND ARE STILL WAITING FOR BFP'S WITH NO SIGN OF AF. OR MAYBE YOU ARE ALL JUST MORE PATIENT THAN ME! :hug: AND :dust: TO ALL


----------



## hope&faith09

I vowed not to test until at least the 7th ... I can be pregnant if my opks are getting darker ?!?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hope&faith09 said:


> I vowed not to test until at least the 7th ... I can be pregnant if my opks are getting darker ?!?

I have been reading your thread on TTC. You are brave to start a thread and report on it like that...id be too worried that no one would be interested in reading mine. LMAO. Ive added it to my subscribed threads. Its good that you have your PMA back. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I wish i had some, i just got a hangover.....so i just have PBA (painful brian ache!!!)


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

hope&faith09 said:


> I vowed not to test until at least the 7th ... I can be pregnant if my opks are getting darker ?!?

It's a possibility! :thumbup: Can't rule it out!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/


Just an online pregnancy test (LMAO) - while we are waiting to test...just a bit of fun!!


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> I know how you feel though, the last 2 cycles i have been spotting since about 5/6dpo all the way until AF

At least I'm not the only one! Doesn't it make it feel like the LONGEST AF EVER?


----------



## brownsugarboo

please add me for the 12th sept after my miscarriage in july I have tried extra hard this month. baby dust to you all x


----------



## babyhope

emzdreamgirl said:


> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> 
> Just an online pregnancy test (LMAO) - while we are waiting to test...just a bit of fun!!

OMG!!! I am pregnant with a girl who is going to weigh 12 POUNDS...OUCH!!! This was soooo funny I wish you could see who my babydaddy is...the pool boy!!! My hubby is going to be so mad...

This was super cute!!!


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! I am 10dpo, I took a test this morning and saw a very very faint line!!! It is so light that it wouldn't even show up in a picture...so I am going to keep testing everyday this week to see if it gets darker...I am not going to call it a :bfp:yet...but I am feeling pretty positive!!!


----------



## Wallie

babyhope said:


> Hey ladies! I am 10dpo, I took a test this morning and saw a very very faint line!!! It is so light that it wouldn't even show up in a picture...so I am going to keep testing everyday this week to see if it gets darker...I am not going to call it a :bfp:yet...but I am feeling pretty positive!!!

Oh, great to hear some good news. FX'd for you dearie!:happydance:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babyhope said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> 
> Just an online pregnancy test (LMAO) - while we are waiting to test...just a bit of fun!!
> 
> OMG!!! I am pregnant with a girl who is going to weigh 12 POUNDS...OUCH!!! This was soooo funny I wish you could see who my babydaddy is...the pool boy!!! My hubby is going to be so mad...
> 
> This was super cute!!!Click to expand...


hehe i got a 6lb girl, baby daddy - MICHAEL JACKSON -- COULDNT STOP LAUGHING!!!


----------



## meldmac

My baby is a boy and 8 lbs and the father is MJ too......emzdreamgirl how dare you try and steal him from me!


----------



## Heidi84

hey what a cute idea!!!!!

put me down september 7. 

baby dust from france


----------



## emzdreamgirl

babyhope said:


> Hey ladies! I am 10dpo, I took a test this morning and saw a very very faint line!!! It is so light that it wouldn't even show up in a picture...so I am going to keep testing everyday this week to see if it gets darker...I am not going to call it a :bfp:yet...but I am feeling pretty positive!!!

SOUNDS GOOD!!!!! WOW. FINGERS CROSSED FOR A DARKER LINE...BUT LETS FACE IT IF THERE IS A VERY FAINT LINE, ALREADY SOUNDS VERY GOOD!!
KEEP US POSTED!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

meldmac said:


> My baby is a boy and 8 lbs and the father is MJ too......emzdreamgirl how dare you try and steal him from me!


sounds like Mj has been playing the field! he he...


----------



## Jefner

Hi! I'm Jenny and I'm new to the boards. Put me down for Sept. 24, please! :)


----------



## lauram22

lol just started one like this totally missed this im thick can i go down for 11th sept please??xxx


----------



## Trinity42

Couldnt help it I tested today and BFN :cry: maybe its to early AF isnt supposed to come till thursday or friday... Not even a faint line. then again im using IC's i have read they are total crapola im gonna retest closer to AF... Im not even having any signs of her showing. Other than really heavy boobs


----------



## tigs

Trinity 24 your chart is very promising :)

Can you put me down for the 21st... Might test before that but am guestimating that that is when i am due - its sooo long -and I am away at my key fertility time - so not holidng out much hope

Babydust to all Sept testers :)


----------



## lamaya

Hi Please can you put me down for the 20th Sept

Thanks x x x


----------



## babyhope

Wallie said:


> Oh, great to hear some good news.  FX'd for you dearie!:happydance:




emzdreamgirl said:


> SOUNDS GOOD!!!!! WOW. FINGERS CROSSED FOR A DARKER LINE...BUT LETS FACE IT IF THERE IS A VERY FAINT LINE, ALREADY SOUNDS VERY GOOD!!
> KEEP US POSTED!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks ladies!!! I am trying not to get to excited, since I had a chemical pregnancy last month...but I sure am hoping that I am pregnant and that this one is a sticky!


----------



## Wallie

Trinity your chart does look very good. Good luck (by the way I've said that twice and they have both been BFP's)!


----------



## claire911

emzdreamgirl said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> https://www.thepregnancytester.com/
> 
> 
> Just an online pregnancy test (LMAO) - while we are waiting to test...just a bit of fun!!
> 
> OMG!!! I am pregnant with a girl who is going to weigh 12 POUNDS...OUCH!!! This was soooo funny I wish you could see who my babydaddy is...the pool boy!!! My hubby is going to be so mad...
> 
> This was super cute!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe i got a 6lb girl, baby daddy - MICHAEL JACKSON -- COULDNT STOP LAUGHING!!!Click to expand...


Loved that! I got 9lb 9oz girl, Fabio as father!! I think he might be a porn star....lol! :)


----------



## Mork

Online pregnancy test says I am not pregnant!!!! Am i the only one??????????????????? aahhhhh!!!!!! lol!!! xx


----------



## eclipse

Whatever Drazic <3 is I think I am the same....the 26th I think :) Good luck to everyone, get BDing! :D


----------



## Trinity42

I thought my chart looked pretty good... I wasnt sure though since I have had a few drops in temp...


----------



## Megg33k

Mork said:


> Online pregnancy test says I am not pregnant!!!! Am i the only one??????????????????? aahhhhh!!!!!! lol!!! xx

Apparently! Because I'm pregnant even though I'm bleeding like a stuck pig! :shrug:


----------



## kevbaby27

BFN!! Af came 3 days early - BITCH! x

Hope many more BFPs on here though! Good luck everyone! x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry the witch has come to a few of you :hugs: we need to shoot that damn bitch and keep her away from the rest of us.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kmac625

So my temps haven't gone up yet so I guess I haven't o'd yet arghhhhhh! I guess my cycle is going to be longer this month than the last two...Can you take me off of the 9th please and when I finally do o I'll give you a new test date. Thanks. Fx'd for everyone who hasn't been hit by the :witch: yet and good luck next month to those who have been hit by the bitch.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

*whew* I thought :witch: was coming early to get me this morning but my temp is still up (way up) even though i woke up with backache. 

:dust: to all my ladies out there! <3


----------



## Pixie19

Im testing tomorrow!! A day before af is due :) If i hadnt of ovulated late i would be a day late now!!! :dust: to you all :) x


----------



## MissChris

kmac625 said:


> So my temps haven't gone up yet so I guess I haven't o'd yet arghhhhhh! I guess my cycle is going to be longer this month than the last two...Can you take me off of the 9th please and when I finally do o I'll give you a new test date. Thanks. Fx'd for everyone who hasn't been hit by the :witch: yet and good luck next month to those who have been hit by the bitch.

kmac, mine haven't gone up either, and I was supposed to OV around the 27th or 28th -- had ewcm and OV pains and everything. WTF? I was also supposed to test on the 9th. Thought lower temps could be b/c I've been sleeping with a major fan blowing on me the past few nights, but CM is not like it usually is after OV, either. Told OH I'd love it if he took a 5 min break from Xbox tonight (hell, I'd take 2 min, honestly. I'm not going to get picky at this point...I can take care of myself afterward! haha.), but, as I type this, he's sitting on the other end of the couch, still going strong in Free-for-all on Call of Duty. Yea. ( Xbox Live: 5,487 ; Me: 0 ) :cry: On a brighter note, we missed a day of BDing b/c OH was in a pissy mood, so if I haven't OVed, maybe we have another chance to catch the egg we may have otherwise missed? :wohoo:

xx Chris


----------



## SarahMelissa

Latest updates complete ladies :dust:


----------



## honeybee2

put me down for sep 15 th pweeeeease honey!


----------



## Central Perk

Oooh can you put me down for Tuesday 8th September please :thumbup::baby::baby:


----------



## hope&faith09

:hi: all,

Well couldnt sleep last night was feeling really restless so at 2.31 I went to the bathroom and tested to get my :bfp:, its still faint but its definately there!!! Im sorta on :cloud9: but im also really scared! I never thought it would happen. :headspin: 

So please can you put a big fat :bfp: by my name!!! 

:dust::dust: for everyone else testing this month!


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: :wohoo: congrates Hope&Faith, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :) :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Congrats, sweetie! :)


----------



## Wellington

Hello!

It must look crap when people like me come on here and then five minutes later leave to go to the first tri... but I promise I have been with you guys all the way:

My first baby was a member of the Nov 08 births, but was born early and therefore beat XKatX who wanted to be the 1st Nov and in fact I think I was a day off from Ryder at 25th October.

Since I got my periods back in February we have been actively TTC number 2. When I say active, I mean charting and even managed to have sex at least the day of O or the day before EVERY SINGLE MONTH since then, but no joy.

My LP is quite short at an average of 11 days and when I reached yesterday at 13DPO I caved in and tested on a pound shop cheapie. It came up positive. TOld hubby who is away with work - but tentitively - as I don;t really trust these cheap ones (but they saved me lots of money at 50p each!) 

Just rang him to confirm that the CB digital reckons 2-3 weeks since conception. I am delighted!

In an evil twist, the day I find out I am pregnant, a good friend has had to go into hospital for a forced termination (terrible condition where the baby wouldn't even survive birth) so - twinged with sadness - but hopefully this one will be a sticky and a healthy sticky at that.

So - SarahMelissa - you are right - this is going to be a lucky thread. Good luck ladies!!! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Melsue129

Congrats Hope&Faith!!!!!

SarahMelissa - :witch: got me this morning... :cry:

My cycles went from 33 days to 32 days and this past month was 29 days so I could be back in the thread towards the end of the month depending on when I O... So I'll be back!!! Hopefully!! Good Luck with your :bfp: 

:dust: to all you wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

hope&faith09 said:


> :hi: all,
> 
> Well couldnt sleep last night was feeling really restless so at 2.31 I went to the bathroom and tested to get my :bfp:, its still faint but its definately there!!! Im sorta on :cloud9: but im also really scared! I never thought it would happen. :headspin:
> 
> So please can you put a big fat :bfp: by my name!!!
> 
> :dust::dust: for everyone else testing this month!

 I knew it, after reading your symptoms last night I thought you were!:happydance:Congratulations!! Over the moon for ya!!:happydance:


----------



## VOverseas

Can I be put down for the 28th! I have short cycles, so was out on Aug 31, but ready for another try!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Melsue129 said:


> Congrats Hope&Faith!!!!!
> 
> SarahMelissa - :witch: got me this morning... :cry:
> 
> My cycles went from 33 days to 32 days and this past month was 29 days so I could be back in the thread towards the end of the month depending on when I O... So I'll be back!!! Hopefully!! Good Luck with your :bfp:
> 
> :dust: to all you wonderful ladies!!!

 I'm sorry the evil:witch: got you!!:cry: Keeping my fingersxxx for your new cycle!!:flower:


----------



## happyface82

Hi! I'm new here as this is my first month! I am OV today! So trying really hard to maximise our chances  how many days till testing? My cycle is around 31 days. Do I wait until I'm actually late? Not sure what day to start testing in order to join the Sept list. Any ideas?


----------



## wannabeamom

hi hun could you put me down for the 14th please unless af comes early again x


----------



## LinziLoo

Hi everyone, I'm brand new here! TTC#1 after mc at 9 weeks, this is just my first cycle. I am 9dpo (I think) and plan to test on the 7th although I am working all weekend (I'm sure I'll manage to squeeze it in!) Looking forward to getting to know you all and getting our bfp together!


----------



## katyblot

Hi, 

can you pop me down for the 25th! thanks

we ttc #1, after mc in june at 12 weeks, and then last month was our first month ttc since, but had chemical preg :-( :cry:
But we keeping our chins up, and carrying on with determination, but this month gonna try not to get so caught up, or upset about it all!

So here's to a positive month for everyone ttc!
loads of :dust: to all you lovely ladies

and congrats to the first few :bfp: 's!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

happyface82 said:


> Hi! I'm new here as this is my first month! I am OV today! So trying really hard to maximise our chances  how many days till testing? My cycle is around 31 days. Do I wait until I'm actually late? Not sure what day to start testing in order to join the Sept list. Any ideas?

It depends on how addicted you are to testing, and how well you can handle negative tests. I'm pretty sure some of our lovely ladies would start testing tomorrow... but those tests would DEFINITELY be negative. Most people try to hold off until at least 10dpo... and, often times, that's still too early for a :bfp:. So, if you can handle the :bfn:s knowing that you're testing early, then start testing whenever you like. If you want to take a test and hope for an accurate result the first time, wait about 14 days... longer if you can.

By the way, WELCOME to all the new girls! I hope your stay in TTC is short and sweet! :)


----------



## Ohboy

I'm very new here . . . is the date you're looking for our expected AF date? Put me down for Sept 11. TTC #1 for 1 year and 2 months. I'm 34. 4 natural IUI's. All my test have come back normal. Well, just did progesterone test today . . . so we'll see about that. No meds yet. 
I hope to see a lot of BFP's for everyone (including me!!)


----------



## happyface82

Thank you Megg! 

OK! So then! After some thought, hehe, can I be put down for Sept 15th? Hopefully I will be able to wait until then!

Lets see what happens! 

Good luck to all!! :thumbup:


----------



## chubbin

Hi I only joined today, but Id really love to join in! Im 4 dpo and gonna try try try to wait til 14 dpo to test. So that puts me testing on ..... 11th September :) thank you


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

Can you put me dowm for testing on the 23rd September. We're not gonna be trying to hard this month, decided to just relax this month and have a break from all the stress so we'll see what happens. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

HI, I'll be testing in 11 days - so on the 12th. Good luck to everyone else testing - hope you all get a bfp. xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hey guys! Didnt make it until tomorrow. :nope:Was hoping the light spotting i had for only 7 hours yesterday was implantation bleeding but it came back. It's the same as yesterday . So I guess I"ll just assume the EVIL:witch: is here. Test BFN this morning. Maybe next month will be my month. As for the rest of you Sept. ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust: And congrats to you ladies who finally recieved your :bfp: ! I'm gonna chart this month to learn more about my cycles b/c I have never started this soon. Best wishes!!:hugs:


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

I think I need to change my date to Sep 12th from the 18th. I'm not sure if I will get to test on the 12th as I will be coming home from vacation, but the 18th just seems like it's a far stretch... that's the day FF says AF is due, and I doubt that. So, September 12th for me, please. Sorry to be difficult! :dohh: Thanks!


----------



## Angel_dust

Could you please add me for the 24th. On my second month of trying after coming of BCP so keeping my fingers crossed it hopefully wont take too long!

Good luck to everyone else who is testing this month! x


----------



## 41zipster

Oh blimey - the suspense is killing me - I only have 5 days to go, I have what feels like AF cramping so not looking like I'll make my test date... but anyway, if I don't good luck all you September ladies. In fact, with my short cycles I might make the end of September for my next round of testing.... that would be cool - getting to test twice in one month but for different cycles.

Good luck ladies.... may the STORK be with you


----------



## devon2010

Can you put me down to test on the 10th.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete :wohoo: we have 4 bfp's so far :happydance:


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls, I am new but would love to join your thread. If possible can you please put me down for the 7th. Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

4 :bfp:s by Sept 1? I'm pretty ok with this thread so far! :)


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far and may we have many more.

Im not testing till AF is due which is the 10th and it currently feels like ages away


----------



## bumpsmum

:happydance: congrats fot those with :bfp: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us IMPATIENTLY waiting x x


----------



## urchin

Congratulations to the newly-preggers on the thread!

There is a lovely welcome waiting for you all in first tri - Follow the link on my sig to find The Darling Babes of May :D

Lets make it the fullest thread ever!


----------



## janet

Hi there, ive been quiet on here recently, was getting to carried away with all the symptom spotting lol Anyway hope all is well with everyone and that there is lots of bfp's this month :) please could you put me down for the 17th sept :) thankyou and :babydust to everyone


----------



## puppymom32

Stupid witch got me 4 days early.


----------



## mightyspu

puppymom32 said:


> Stupid witch got me 4 days early.

:hugs: When will she learn that she's not bloomin' wanted!! Naff off witchy!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks mighty i know I hate her but I guess if its not a BFP I would rather her be early and put me out of my misery than be late and drive me crazy.


----------



## puppymom32

Well I guess not that my cycle length has changed I will be testing again on the 28th of September. So I guess I am still in for September.


----------



## mightyspu

puppymom32 said:


> Well I guess not that my cycle length has changed I will be testing again on the 28th of September. So I guess I am still in for September.

Maybe she's having a good spring clean to get you ready for a lovely sticky bean!!

:dust:

(sorry that seemed a little spell like, so i thought I'd top it off with some sparkles!)


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks hoping it is a really good spell.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

puppymom32 said:


> Stupid witch got me 4 days early.

 She did the same to me!! I'm never this early. Evil, pure evil.:growlmad: Sorry she got you too. :hugs:


----------



## Blossom9

I'm really excited to say... I got my :bfp: It says 1-2 weeks on my clearblue digital....Yay!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Blossom9 said:


> I'm really excited to say... I got my :bfp: It says 1-2 weeks on my clearblue digital....Yay!!!

 Wow!! Congartulations to you on you amazing :bfp:!!! :hugs: One more on the Sept. list!! Keep it going girls!


----------



## purple01

Blossom9 said:


> I'm really excited to say... I got my :bfp: It says 1-2 weeks on my clearblue digital....Yay!!!

Congrats! Thats great news! This is sooo exciting! :happydance:

Baby dust for everyone else!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mork

Congratulations to those with BFP's. I notice that none of us testing on the 6th have got anything yet!! BFP's all the way to everyone on this thread!!!!!!! xxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

Right well I was down for testing on 25th August but still :bfn: and no witch. So could you pop me on the list for the 4th Sept please? Gonna test again Friday....


----------



## mightyspu

DragonMummy said:


> Right well I was down for testing on 25th August but still :bfn: and no witch. So could you pop me on the list for the 4th Sept please? Gonna test again Friday....

And you better get a :BFP: or about 2,000 women will explode!!


----------



## puppymom32

Pretty Sakura said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Stupid witch got me 4 days early.
> 
> She did the same to me!! I'm never this early. Evil, pure evil.:growlmad: Sorry she got you too. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Hun sorry she got you too. BFP's for us next... :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

mightyspu said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Right well I was down for testing on 25th August but still :bfn: and no witch. So could you pop me on the list for the 4th Sept please? Gonna test again Friday....
> 
> And you better get a :BFP: or about 2,000 women will explode!!Click to expand...

genuinely laughed out loud when I read that!!!


----------



## Caterpiller

So did - I nearly peed my pants when I read Mighty Spu's comments - jeeze woman - I think this is bigger than 'who shot JR' - Emmy award winning drama.


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations to all the :bfp: ladies!! :dust: for the rest of us!!!


----------



## LinziLoo

Sorry to the girls that she got :hugs: Onwards to the next cycle though, one step closer. Congratulations to all with BFP's :happydance: best wishes.

I folded today and tested, only 10dpo, was BFN, sigh. I refuse to test again until the 7th! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## in search

please put me down for sept 14...hope this is my month and everybody else too!!!! baby dust to all!!!


----------



## babywish

hi SarahMelissa, please can you put me down for the 12th of September!!!
good luck to all ladies outhere!!!
AF is not welcomed here, she is not allowed.....she should only go to the people who want her


----------



## LunaBean

I'm out for the 1st, witch got me 2 days ago :(


----------



## 41zipster

Oh sorry Lizzie Moon - best wishes for next cycle - send her away soon and look forward to 'O' day again!!!


----------



## CJane

Congrats to all who got their:bfp:, that's so exciting for you!! 

I folded and took a test a day early, got a :bfn: but not going to give up until the witch arrives.

:dust: to us all, we want our May babies!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I'm out for the 1st, witch got me 2 days ago :(

Oh, I'm so sorry! Hopefully this is the last time you'll see her for 9 months!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

:hugs: for you Lizzie xxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey, can you put me down for the 11th please - keeping everything crossed this month!!!

Thanks for doing the thread xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi guys... right, finally got a peak on the monitor (after slacking off the BD-ing for a few days - naughty), so I should OV tomorrow. Can you put me in for the 21st please SarahMelissa? By the way - beautiful temp dip you had on Monday. Crosshairs tomorrow for you, young lady :)


----------



## Pixie19

Congrats to those with :bfp:'s :) 

Tested yesterday and :bfn: 
No :witch: yet though so i'm not out just yet...Normally get bad AF cramps the day before im due, but not had any so far and i was due on today!! Fingers Crossed!!!! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Mama4

mightyspu said:


> dragonmummy said:
> 
> 
> right well i was down for testing on 25th august but still :bfn: And no witch. So could you pop me on the list for the 4th sept please? Gonna test again friday....
> 
> and you better get a :bfp: Or about 2,000 women will explode!!Click to expand...

*hahahahahahaha!*


----------



## brumbar

Hey SarahMelissa...put me down for the 23rd...I've added 2 days just in case ....x


----------



## SarahMelissa

ok girls, im awake now and updates are complete :) congrates to Blossom9 on your bfp :wohoo:


----------



## Wobin

Congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs - AF got me today - so no baby May baby here, come on June 2010!!


----------



## puppymom32

SarahMelissa,
Thanks for adding me back in again.


----------



## in search

thanks for adding me!!!


----------



## Fiore

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!! I hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. i hope to add this tread... cycle days have gone crazy.. i was really hoping to get a late september BFP and i havent even got AF yet!! ugh :( so we shall see lol.

congrats on all the BFP's and baby dust ladies :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

babyhopes10 said:


> hiya ladies.. i hope to add this tread... cycle days have gone crazy.. i was really hoping to get a late september BFP and i havent even got AF yet!! ugh :( so we shall see lol.
> 
> congrats on all the BFP's and baby dust ladies :D

Hope you can join in soon.


----------



## cbah&amp;co

Hiya hun, 
put me down for the 17th please!
not testing until then, unless i get too excited me AF doesnt make an appearance :blush:
Stasi :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

cbah&co said:


> Hiya hun,
> put me down for the 17th please!
> not testing until then, unless i get too excited me AF doesnt make an appearance :blush:
> Stasi :hugs:

I added you :) hope the nasty witch stays away, :dust:


----------



## cbah&amp;co

thanks hun,
so do i! i really dont like her :growlmad: haha
Stasi x:flower:x


----------



## urchin

Soooo - so far we are the fab 5!
Any takers for spot number 6?

(and sarahmelissa, I will be watching your name around the 14th .... hope to see a :bfp: by it)


----------



## JLove84

Hi, I am new here. I'll be testing on the 4th, as it will be 10 dpo. :test:

PS - These little smilies are fantastic!


----------



## JLove84

Anybody else's symptoms seem to disappear around 9 DPO? :huh: Up until now I felt like I was getting the flu and my BBs hurt so bad it felt like I bruised my ribs..... now that eased up a bit and I don't feel that bad....:shrug: Maybe :witch: is on her way.


----------



## Trinity42

I tested again today and :bfn: :witch: is due today too with no sign of her at all.... No idea whats going on... im a bit confused


----------



## vkj73

JLove84 said:


> Anybody else's symptoms seem to disappear around 9 DPO? :huh: Up until now I felt like I was getting the flu and my BBs hurt so bad it felt like I bruised my ribs..... now that eased up a bit and I don't feel that bad....:shrug: Maybe :witch: is on her way.


welcome to bnb jlove84! it's so hard to tell with the symptoms....sometimes i think, "these are different twinges" then another moment i fear it's af.

i think it's best to stay busy and get some relax time in. if it is on your mind (which it's on mine a lot) i try to visualize what i want (i.e. picturing that all of my reproductive organs are healthy, warm and a nourishing environment). a very close friend did this and said it helped a lot. so it's a chance to veg out, yet meditate on visualizing what you want.

good luck and :dust:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Faint line this morning but not 100% sure so watch this space and i'll confirm either way in the next 2 days! Keep your fingers crossed girls! x


----------



## Wallie

Ivoryapril said:


> Faint line this morning but not 100% sure so watch this space and i'll confirm either way in the next 2 days! Keep your fingers crossed girls! x

I've got my FX'd for you babes!


----------



## babyhope

I'll be a taker for spot 6...because I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!! Tested this morning (13dpo) and got a nice bold :bfp:!!!!! WOOHOOOO, I AM SO HAPPY!!! LOL...I have been testing since 9dpo and have been getting very light :bfp: but since I had a chemical pregnancy last month I didn't want to announce it until after I saw them getting darker!!!! AND THEY ARE GETTING DARKER!!!! 

Here is a picture of two tests:12dpo on top and 13dpo on bottom!
https://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5118/dscf8019r.th.jpg 

I also took an OPK (green stick) yesterday at 12dpo and got a BFP!!!
https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1186/dscf8004p.th.jpg


You can click on it to make it biggerO:)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

babyhope said:


> I'll be a taker for spot 6...because I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!! Tested this morning (13dpo) and got a nice bold :bfp:!!!!! WOOHOOOO, I AM SO HAPPY!!! LOL...I have been testing since 9dpo and have been getting very light :bfp: but since I had a chemical pregnancy last month I didn't want to announce it until after I saw them getting darker!!!! AND THEY ARE GETTING DARKER!!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of two tests:12dpo on top and 13dpo on bottom!
> https://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5118/dscf8019r.th.jpg
> 
> I also took an OPK (green stick) yesterday at 12dpo and got a BFP!!!
> https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1186/dscf8004p.th.jpg
> 
> 
> You can click on it to make it biggerO:)



From listenig to all your symptoms, I was merely just waiting for you to show us your test!! Congratulations on being :bfp: # 6!!!:dance::dance: Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy!:flower:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Wow congratulations on the BFPs - :dust: to everyone left waiting to test!


----------



## 41zipster

The fat lady hasn't sung yet for me, but I fear the witch is waiting just round the corner - oh the suspense is killing me.... but congratulations to all those that got there BFPs.... I think from reading a couple of other posts there will be a couple more to add.... well done ladies....


----------



## bumpsmum

aww congrats babyhope thats magic I could not have held that in for 1 day let alone 4! congrats to 5 other new mama's as well x


----------



## Nibbler

The wicked :witch: got me :cry:


----------



## 41zipster

oh so sorry Nibbler !!! I fear I may be joining you.... We will soldier on and gear up for the next cycle!!


----------



## babyhope

Pretty Sakura said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> I'll be a taker for spot 6...because I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!! Tested this morning (13dpo) and got a nice bold :bfp:!!!!! WOOHOOOO, I AM SO HAPPY!!! LOL...I have been testing since 9dpo and have been getting very light :bfp: but since I had a chemical pregnancy last month I didn't want to announce it until after I saw them getting darker!!!! AND THEY ARE GETTING DARKER!!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of two tests:12dpo on top and 13dpo on bottom!
> https://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5118/dscf8019r.th.jpg
> 
> I also took an OPK (green stick) yesterday at 12dpo and got a BFP!!!
> https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1186/dscf8004p.th.jpg
> 
> 
> You can click on it to make it biggerO:)
> 
> 
> 
> From listenig to all your symptoms, I was merely just waiting for you to show us your test!! Congratulations on being :bfp: # 6!!!:dance::dance: Wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank You!! I am so happy I can't stop smiling:happydance:


----------



## babyhope

bumpsmum said:


> aww congrats babyhope thats magic I could not have held that in for 1 day let alone 4! congrats to 5 other new mama's as well x

LOL...it was soooo hard!!! I really wanted to burst!!! Especially yesterday at 12dpo but when I saw my line today, I couldn't hold it anymore:happydance:

Good Luck to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## BabyBubbles

congrats all u proud bfp owners!!!!! lol

can u please put me down for 16th as im pretty sure now that i ovd a few days ago xxxxx


----------



## urchin

congratulations babyhope - comfy cushion #6 is yours! :D


----------



## gina8177

Congrats Babyhopes!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates done, congrats Babyhope on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

Thanks guys...I am really really happy...in fact I just peed on another stick:haha: Hehe...I love seeing that pink line come up!!


----------



## Pixie19

AF got me :( 1 day late, 
Not had any AF pains till now and im in agony lol. 
Oh well, June baby here i come... :) Good luck everyone else! x


----------



## Trinity42

AF got me!!!


----------



## kmac625

So I think I may have finally o'd in the last couple days. Can you put me back on the list for the 13th please?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey there! congrats too all those who have a :bfp: this month! :) I was wondering if you could put me down for September 17th? That day can't come soon enough! :nope: Good luck to everyone! Sending :dust: your way!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## livbaybee1

congrats babyhope, really pleased for u :D
gd luck to u all whos tryin :D
im due on around sunday, monday, dreading comin on :( x


----------



## PrayerfulHope

congrats babyhope!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you for adding that for me SarahMelissa! :)


----------



## vkj73

congrats to all who have gotten their :bfp:!

for those with :witch: or fear her arrival, i send y'all lots of pma!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:



"No longer forward nor behind I look in hope or fear; But, grateful, take the good I find, The best of now and here."
- John Greenleaf Whittier


----------



## bbhopes

May be babies


----------



## babyhope

livbaybee1 said:


> congrats babyhope, really pleased for u :D
> gd luck to u all whos tryin :D
> im due on around sunday, monday, dreading comin on :( x

Awww.....Thank you so much!!! I'll be crossing my fingers for you!!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks so much Wallie! Just dropping by to confirm my :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## mightyspu

Ivoryapril said:


> Thanks so much Wallie! Just dropping by to confirm my :bfp: :happydance: xx

CONGRATULATIONS!! Do you have any dust left over for the rest of us??


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations Ivoryapril :happydance:

Also i just saw in the bfp announcement that carries got a bfp the other day, so that is 8 now.....keep em coming girls :wohoo:

:af:


Just found wantingtobemum bfp announcement too.............9 now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

well done those who got thier :bfp:'s :dust: to those still hoping for this month xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Just found another one in the announcement section littlebuddha :happydance: congrats


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations IvoryApril :)


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm still :bfn: and 3 days late now. Fingers crossed people!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Woo-hoo! Look at all these :bfp: ! Hope there is still more to come! And for those who got attacked by the nasty:witch: like me or are in the 2ww, lots of 
dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
for us to get our :bfp: next!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

DragonMummy said:


> I'm still :bfn: and 3 days late now. Fingers crossed people!
> 
> :dust: to you all xxx

Got my fingers and toesxxx for you!!:happydance: Hope you're next on the list!


----------



## ginger863

Wow, 10 BFP's already, hope this trend continues and we get lots more. Goodluck everyone!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies, and lets hope there's many more!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wallie

Ivoryapril said:


> Thanks so much Wallie! Just dropping by to confirm my :bfp: :happydance: xx

:lol: Excellent news. That's three I've got right now!:thumbup: Just need to get myself up the duff. My chart doesn't looks too great though. I'm off to NY tomorrow and I'll update when I get back but it's not looking good :growlmad:


----------



## Lawa

Well i have started spotting today and got lower cramps not sure if it is AF or implantation I am 9DPO and still BFN AF not sue till late next week?

Baby dust needed


----------



## BroodyBecks

Hi Hon,

Put me down for the 13th.........its my 1st wedding anniversary too!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Here's your :dust: Lawa! good luck! Not sure if it's the :witch; or not but maybe it is implantation bleeding. You are at the correct DPO. Maybe you'll get that :bfp: your looking for! :)


----------



## nb1984

Could you put me down for Sep 18th please, thanks!


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations IvoryApril!!!


----------



## babyhope

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE LADIES WHO GOT THEIR :bfp:!!!

:dust:BABY DUST TO ALL THE LADIES WAITING TO TEST:dust:


----------



## bbhopes

Thanks baby hope, we need all the baby dust we can get!! Congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## BabyBubbles

How many do we need to beat July???

xx


----------



## L-C

Please can you put me down for a BPF, although very cautiously xx


----------



## Widger

Can't believe there have been 10 BFPs already!! I really hope this is my month. 

Well I got a positive OPK on Monday so I think my date has changed to 14th September from 17th. I wasn't sure as last month my AF was all over place, starting - then stopping arrgghh!

Please can you change. Think same date as you SarahMelissa woo hoo.


----------



## Fiore

WOW @ so many BFP!!!

I tested today but BFN. No Af though... On CD31... My average cycle being 28... I'm going to keep my hopes up and if the nasty :witch: doesn't catch me first I will be POAS on Sunday! Not sure if you want to move me, I'm not too fussed xx

I'm feeling normal with no cramps, crying, violent outbursts or headaches which usualy strike just before AF!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone still yet to test (and those with BFN for next cycle!!xx)


----------



## Fiore

L-C said:


> Please can you put me down for a BPF, although very cautiously xx

I've FX for a sticky bean for you!!xx


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations L-C!!


----------



## JennsPhoto

I tested BFN a week ago but still no AF, will be testing again Monday and going for a blood test Tuesday if nothing happens this weekend!


----------



## lori

Huge congratulations to all you girls who've gotten your BFPs this month!! Hopefully the trend continues!


----------



## Pinkster21

10 BFPs already Whoo!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete, congrats L-C on taking the 11th position :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

L-C said:


> Please can you put me down for a BPF, although very cautiously xx

Yah L-C!!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## babyhope

Fiore said:


> WOW @ so many BFP!!!
> 
> I tested today but BFN. No Af though... On CD31... My average cycle being 28... I'm going to keep my hopes up and if the nasty :witch: doesn't catch me first I will be POAS on Sunday! Not sure if you want to move me, I'm not too fussed xx
> 
> I'm feeling normal with no cramps, crying, violent outbursts or headaches which usualy strike just before AF!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone still yet to test (and those with BFN for next cycle!!xx)

Good luck!!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## babyhope

WOW!!! WOW!!! I just posted my :bfp: yesterday at #6 and now we are on 11 :bfp:'s that is amazing!!! Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## mizzk

Hi. canu put me down for testing on the 17th sept :) ty :) xx


----------



## Guppy051708

yay Mizzk! We can be testing buddies :) good luck with that :bfp:


----------



## mizzk

hehe you 2 hun! mwaaahhhhh xxx
:dust::dust:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Congrats to all the bFp's so far! Can't wait to see who else gets one this month!


----------



## bbhopes

Me too!! :dust: for all!!! :dust:


----------



## prttc

oooh....this sounds fun. Put me down for the 21st.


----------



## prttc

:wacko:
I'm so new at this. I thought I replied to this already but now I don't see my reply...

This looks like so much fun. Can you add me in for the 21st.

Good luck all! :dust:


----------



## vkj73

prttc said:


> :wacko:
> I'm so new at this. I thought I replied to this already but now I don't see my reply...
> 
> This looks like so much fun. Can you add me in for the 21st.
> 
> Good luck all! :dust:

you'll get the hang of it! welcome :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## livbaybee1

congrats to everyone whos got a bfp :D soo happy for u all. lets hope theres more to come :D xoxox


----------



## Lawa

10 DPO today Woke up feeling sick.

Spotting has stopped but weeing more :/



Now also got a evil headache

Grrr Just wish I knew either way


----------



## livbaybee1

aww hun, 2 days to go until testing i see for u, wont be long :D 
hopfully its the result u want :D 
relax chic, and gd luck :D xoxox


----------



## Lawa

Well already tested and BFN so far


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi all,

Congrats to all those BFP so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im on 11DPO now. Tested on 7DPO (BFN-i knew it would be, but i had bought a bunch of tests, and i coldnt resist using one!) and 10DPO (BFN). I have had cramps for about a week now, which have stopped today, and sore breasts and also really bad spots, back neck face, (TMI) i normally only get the odd one every now and again and not even really around AF.
Not got much PMA this month. Just getting frustrated....


----------



## nickyb6969

:witch: got me :cry::cry: 2 days late can u put me for 29th sep pls x


----------



## 41zipster

Lawa said:


> 10 DPO today Woke up feeling sick.
> 
> Spotting has stopped but weeing more :/
> 
> 
> 
> Now also got a evil headache
> 
> Grrr Just wish I knew either way


mmm this is sounding good hun, though I wouldn't test yet..... I have had headaches the last couple of days but I sometimes wonder if they are tensino headaches with waiting for witchy to fly in... My cramping has disappeared but I am sure it will come back with a vengeance.... I'm NOT OUT yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41zipster

nickyb6969 said:


> :witch: got me :cry::cry: 2 days late can u put me for 29th sep pls x

Sorry nickyb6969 - 2 days late too... what a bitch is that witch!!!

Good luck next time - you may still get your BFP in SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## Lawa

41zipster said:


> Lawa said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO today Woke up feeling sick.
> 
> Spotting has stopped but weeing more :/
> 
> 
> 
> Now also got a evil headache
> 
> Grrr Just wish I knew either way
> 
> 
> mmm this is sounding good hun, though I wouldn't test yet..... I have had headaches the last couple of days but I sometimes wonder if they are tension headaches with waiting for witchy to fly in... My cramping has disappeared but I am sure it will come back with a vengeance.... I'm NOT OUT yet!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks chick just getting dispondant though! 

I keep thinking that is af tricking me and about to rear up like the dragon she is lmao


----------



## Jake_1

Hi ladies. What a fantastic start to September and it's only the 5th.

Huge congrats to all of you that have gotten their :bfp: already and to those waiting to test :dust:

I am officially testing on the 7th but am now 16 dpo and gave in to temptation and tested earlier and unfortunately :bfn: however still no AF so haven't completely given up hope yet!

Keep the May :baby: coming girls

x


----------



## alie121

Well i am out she got me this morning so i am wishing everyone else good luck :dust::dust:all these May babies wonderful


----------



## pinkandfluffy

:hugs: to those who the witch has got so far and congrats :happydance: to the BFPs.

Lawa will keep my fx'd for you it is sounding good!

I am still convinced AF is on the way but no more tests in the house to torment me! And taking my brother out today so won't be nipping and buying any haha.

AF due I think Tuesday so wait and see I guess. My CBFM is on the way for next cycle lol.

:dust: here's hoping for more BFPs, we seem to have a lot for so early into the month!!!!!


----------



## CJane

Congrats to all who got their BFPs this month, 11 so far and it's only the 5th!

Unfortunately I am out, as the evil :witch: got me yesterday. 

Well done to all those who got their dream, I hope to join you all over in first trimester next month instead!!


----------



## JennsPhoto

I am now definitely out of the running, :witch: got me late last night!

Congrats to all the :bfp: this month and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to the rest of the month's testers!!!!!


----------



## kevbaby27

emzdreamgirl said:


> thanks for adding me. Im going to try and visit loads this month. nice to have people to talk to who are as insane as me x

Ha ha!! I'm definetly insane!! I love this thread - even though I was BFN I am loving seeing all the :bfp:flashing away!!

Congrats to all - good luck to all the rest still in TWW!!
x
x


----------



## louibee

CAn you put me down for sept 27th please.


----------



## LinziLoo

Hey everyone. Congrats to those with BFP's! Great news!

I'm 13dpo today (I think, I'm really muddled up) but all my symptoms have disappeared! Don't even feel like af is on the way, confused!

After this month I'll be leaving you lovely ladies and heading to the WTT section, hubby has got a new job so we are gonna wait a few months to try again. Best wishes and :dust: to all!


----------



## Peach Blossom

14 DPO, spotting since 7DPO... tested this morning and :BFN: Going to test again tomorrow, but think I'm out this month... :cry:


----------



## Mrs M.

hiya, thanks for organising this! can you put me down for the 30th xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all. feeling pretty down today and cant shift it. think im out for this month, dont know why. baby dust for all xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

E&L don't give up! There is still hope until the :witch: get's here! :hugs:

:dust:​


----------



## E&L's mummy

Guppy051708 said:


> E&L don't give up! There is still hope until the :witch: get's here! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:​

thanks hun. yeh i know but gut feeling etc etc........

i think im just soo tired at the moment its getting me down and if nothing happens this month then hubby has asked we have a break. so i dont know whats going on in my little head :cry: anyway sorry for the moan.xx


----------



## Guppy051708

No worries. I feel that way too, especially yesterday! I am going through a similar thing myself. If I don't get preggo this month then I have to wait like 1-2 more yrs just to conceive. :cry: 
(insurance) :growlmad:

Anyways, if you need anything let me know! I think we are in similar boats. Take care :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks love. you too xxxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Heya :) i'm testing on the 7th, please add me in! x


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updated xxx

I stalked the bfp announcements again and found a bfp for queen26 congrats :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Go Queen :happydance:


----------



## Katia-xO

Thankyou! :D x


----------



## livbaybee1

put me down for the 7th , could be today the 6th but im sometimes a day or so out, so say 7th :D 
gd luck to u all gurlies and congrats to queens and everyone else whos had there bfp :D :D xoxox


----------



## camocutie2006

Congrats to all the :bfp: and best of luck to the rest :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wobin

Can I be added onto the 30th please? Baby wouldn't be due til June, but cos I am testing in September can't go into the October thread.
Bxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Hey girls, I guess I'll take lucky number 13 :)
:bfp: for me yesterday and even darker :bfp: today!!! Pics are in my journal and in the gallery if you want to have a peek!!!

Good luck to all the girls still waiting to test!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mikababy

September 28th for me please.


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats Melissa_M! :) x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Melissa_M said:


> Hey girls, I guess I'll take lucky number 13 :)
> :bfp: for me yesterday and even darker :bfp: today!!! Pics are in my journal and in the gallery if you want to have a peek!!!
> 
> Good luck to all the girls still waiting to test!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations :happydance:

If you dont mind i am going to take all that baby dust :rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

SarahMelissa said:


> Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> If you dont mind i am going to take all that baby dust :rofl:

It's all yours!!! Good luck SarahMelissa, my fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## sar35

congrats to all the newly pregnant women and baby dust to all you waiting for your bfps


----------



## Joe&Emily

Hi Im the 18th. Good luck all x


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi, could you put me down for the 15th? 
It's a long shot but have my fx'd, would be a nice anniversary present ;-)


----------



## janet

hi girls, what do you think? lmp was 17th aug, pretty certain i ovulated on the 29th, due to lots of cm and the usual ov pains, witch/bfp is due 14th, (think i said on here the 17th but its def the 14th, sorry) 

Anyway, for the last 3 days, i have had heartburn at stages throughout the day, stabbing pains low down on either side of groin, and a very unusual feeling in my stomach, it feels like its all around it, but its a strange feeling cos its kinda like a burning feeling, its not bad and it just comes and goes, now i would get quite a few pmt things but this seems to be happening really early in my cycle, what do you guys think? could it all be down to ovulation? or is this just very early pmt signs. or what im actually hoping for and maybe v early pregnancy symptoms lol


----------



## janet

Yes i just checked i did put the 17th, sorry Sarahmelissa but could you change me til the 14th, thanks xx


----------



## Fiore

Still no AF, I POAS today (First wee and everything!) but BFN. 3 days late, I'm going to leave it another couple of days then test again. Maybe it's late because I'm worrying?xx


----------



## smurfybaby

Congrats to all the ladies who got there BFP !! Unfortunately the witch got me this morning so i'm out. Good luck and fx to all you other ladies still waiting for your bfp .


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm out.. :cry: x


----------



## devon2010

Tested this morning and guess what got a BFP. I am delighted, it still not sunk in. I really only tested so I wouldn't get my hopes up, and expected BFN. I had some brown cm yesterday and still have a little today, so this for me was obviously a good sign, probably implantation. I'm about 11 dpo, no more than 12 dpo. Congratulations to everyone with their BFP, and wishing everyone else waiting lots of luck and baby dust. This has been a lucky thread.


----------



## debgreasby

woo hoo devon...congratulations!


----------



## Ivoryapril

We're doing very well so far, how many :bfp:s did the July thread get? :dust: to everyone yet to test! xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Congrats Devon!! x


----------



## LadyBee

I got my :bfp: September 5th!!! :dance:


----------



## babyhope

CONGRATULATIONS DEVON AND LADYBEE!!!!

:dust:BABY DUST TO EVERYONE ELSE:dust:


----------



## Joe&Emily

Hi, my date is the 18th....can't wait! Good luck everyone x


----------



## todteach

My lmp was August 12th. So put me down to test on Sept 9th please. Think I'll have to buy a test before that though:blush:. Thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations LadyBee and Devon on your :bfp: !!! :happydance:
:dust: to everyone else! :hug:


----------



## janet

whoohhoooo congrats to all the bfp's, this is turning into a great thread, babydust to all us that are waiting to test :D xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I worked out that tomorrow (7th) is my CD14 and therefore test date and not 8th. No PMA here though this month. Will start charting my temps this month, have bought a digital thermometer already, as I feel like i am waiting for AF rather than a +ve test...

congrats to all the BFP's so far!!! :baby:

really really hoping to put my :bfp: on there tomorrow...but im sure it will be :witch: as i POAS today and BFN (13dpo). its our first wedding anniversary today...and was hoping for an extra special present

ho hum ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp:. I can't wait to test and find out next week. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I know! Me either! What can we do to pass the time? Any ideas? Any takers?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls, all updated. WOW 2 new BFP's while i was asleep :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ivoryapril said:


> We're doing very well so far, how many :bfp:s did the July thread get? :dust: to everyone yet to test! xx

I just searched the July testing thread and there were 2 of them going, neither appeared to have been kept updated, one had 3 bfps on it and the other had 6.

August on the other hand had 49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! C'mon girls let's beat that :wohoo:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;



*crosses her fingers* 


"please let me be number 16, please let me be number 16....or any number!"

he he


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok so i am an official stalker of the BFP announcement section :rofl: ..............lucky i am though because i just found another 3!!!!!!!! Congratulations to Jessa, Sparkledust09 and Tabby :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## fluffpuffin

wow - that's amazing. I really want one too next week.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i have reserved 19....dont anyone else test tonight!! he he


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! Keep 'em coming girls! :af::loopy:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I will take any number going, i just want to add a flashing :bfp: next to my own name next week too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## emzdreamgirl

SarahMelissa said:


> I will take any number going, i just want to add a flashing :bfp: next to my own name next week too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

exactly:thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

emzdreamgirl said:


> i have reserved 19....dont anyone else test tonight!! he he

Ok number 19 is for you :) :hugs:


----------



## Kates1122

omg!!! so many :bfp: s I really hope I get one on wednesday and not stupid af!!


----------



## Guppy051708

My original testing date is set for Sept. 17th. However, I just took an OPK test and it was positive :happydance: Do you think if I still test on the 17th that it would work or should I hold off for a couple of days (which would be hard to do, but I dont wanna waste $$)


----------



## Guppy051708

Kate, you're are def. gonna get that :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## Kates1122

thanks guppy i hope you are right!!!!! how long do your cycles normally last?


----------



## claire911

Mind you, 15 :bfp: in 6 days is pretty good going!!!!

I shall get :sex: !!!!!

x


----------



## Guppy051708

Kate, I have no clue! When I was on the pill my cycle was 29 days. But since this is the first cycle it's hard to say. I read somewhere that across the board most women will have a 14 day lutal phase, so I'd probably go with that. ?:shrug:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> My original testing date is set for Sept. 17th. However, I just took an OPK test and it was positive :happydance: Do you think if I still test on the 17th that it would work or should I hold off for a couple of days (which would be hard to do, but I dont wanna waste $$)

A test should be done around 15 days after your first positive OPK, so maybe wait until 21st, do you want me to change it for you?


----------



## babyhope

SarahMelissa said:


> I will take any number going, i just want to add a flashing :bfp: next to my own name next week too [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

GOOD LUCK TO YOU SARAHMELISSA!!! You have done such an awesome job of keeping this thread updated...THANK YOU!!!

:dust:BABY DUST:dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you babyhope, it has been my pleasure :)


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa, I think I will go with the 20th...not sure if I can wait lol. Maybe having a baby will give me more patience haha. ^_^


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> SarahMelissa, I think I will go with the 20th...not sure if I can wait lol. Maybe having a baby will give me more patience haha. ^_^

Ok i have changed you :) good luck with the patience :rofl:


----------



## Deeni

SarahMelissa, can you add me for Sept 18th? Thanks!


----------



## vkj73

i chose the 11th based on my 35 day average. since my last one was 38 days, i think i should go with the 13th. this is also when my husband will be home.

thank you sarahmelissa for being in charge of this post! :hugs:

congrats to those with a :bfp: and good luck to those still in the "wait" :thumbup:



:dust:


----------



## nervousgal

Wow Sooo many BFP's Congrats everyone!.


Ok I've made up my mind. Put me on for September 11th. Friday... Mmmhmm.:thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

wow congrats to all the new :bfp:s, what an amazing thread!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much Sarah Melissa! :D


----------



## todteach

Okay, either I'm getting run down or a bfp is on the way soon. Tonight I cried because the chip wagon was already closed. :cry: and I really needed to pick up some french fries for dinner. lol


----------



## livbaybee1

The witch has got me again this month :( so im out. Least i now no my cycle is 28 days ,so im reg. came on same day and same timeish last month. 
Feel so upset, been crying on and off all evening, i no im not the only one just feels like i am right now lol. 
Always next month i spose, gona start using primrose oils and mabey if im still not preg next month , temping and using sticks etc. 
Gd luck to u all tho and the ones who have had there bfp soo happy for u :)
xoxoxoxox


----------



## surreysharon

Say 11th for me please x


----------



## SarahMelissa

todteach said:


> Okay, either I'm getting run down or a bfp is on the way soon. Tonight I cried because the chip wagon was already closed. :cry: and I really needed to pick up some french fries for dinner. lol

Sounds promising, hopefully its your bfp soon


----------



## Mama4

livbaybee1 said:


> The witch has got me again this month :( so im out. Least i now no my cycle is 28 days ,so im reg. came on same day and same timeish last month.
> Feel so upset, been crying on and off all evening, i no im not the only one just feels like i am right now lol.
> Always next month i spose, gona start using primrose oils and mabey if im still not preg next month , temping and using sticks etc.
> Gd luck to u all tho and the ones who have had there bfp soo happy for u :)
> xoxoxoxox

Dont feel bad, you are not alone...although AF hasnt gotten me yet, I feel certain she will tomorrow. I'd guessed that my cycle would be 29 days again this month (thats what it was last month) but i've gone between 38 and 34 before in recent months, who knows...I decided to go for it and did a test at 10DPO, nothin...couldnt sleep at about 3 am this mornin so my dumb butt decided to use the other test...I think Im 12 DPO today, still nothin....SOOOOO Im guessin Im fixin to join ya in the next month TTC again! Hang in there, it will happen for us soon!!! PMA! 

*SarahMelissa* - please dont put a response for me just yet...I will let you know as soon as AF gets me or by some miracle things turn round and I get a + result after all! 

Congrats to all the BFP's this is just awesome seeing so many get such happy results!!!!!!!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hopefully you will get that miracle mama4 :dust:


----------



## livbaybee1

aww thanks mama4 , i no everyone feels the same when there ttc but grr just feel so low tonight , fed up of waiting , like we all are but grrr. 
doubt doctor would take me seroiusly cos im under 21 if i went and said i been trying to ttc , dno what to do anymore :(
aww well i hope u dont get ur af tomorrow hun, lets hope u get result u want and everyone else trying :D wishing u all the best of luck 
gd luck everyone mwah xoxox


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

20 :bfp:'s and its only the 7th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are so gonna kick butt on the bfp's this month!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## livbaybee1

wowowowowowowowowow :D :D congrats to everyone who's had bfp's so happy for u yet so jealous at same time hehe :( :)
gd luck to everyone else on ttc xoxox


----------



## babyhope

20 :bfp:'s!!! That is so amazing!!!! Yay baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls. This month looks fantastic already. 20 :bfp:'s!

I am down to test today but had been getting :bfn:'s until today, but got the faintest line on my HPT. 

I am not convinced as yet and not willing to say I am . . . so can I ask to be moved to testing on the 10th please or just not to have a result posted just yet.

Good luck to all - :dust: - stay away:witch:

x


----------



## SarahMelissa

I hope this is it for you, i have moved your date to the 10th, hopefully it will soon have a nice flashing :bfp: next to it :dust:


----------



## nevaeh

still no witch...last time i seen her was july 20th...had 2 neg hpt and 2 lower than 2 readings for blood...doc has me set up for ultrasound on sept17th...not looking good!!!


----------



## kessutripp

witch for me (it's over actually already, just forgot to update here...)


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I'm out, witch got me yesterday.

Wasn't expecting it til Tuesday so was a bit baffled when temp was low yesterday morn but all made sense later that day.

Hoping my CBFM arrives asap now :-S

Good luck to everyone left :dust:


----------



## puffins'mom

right ladies, i am all confused, not sure if i should test today or not???????

tested on sat morning FMU with frer (10DPO) and def BFN, woke up today (12 DP0) and feeling sick as a dog, normally i get hyperemesis which kicks in at 5 weeks preg, but today i would only be 3w 5days, due AF wed or thurs (28day cycle)
i purposely didnt poas with fmu this morning cause dont want another BFN, but sickness is so bad!

not sure if i hold wee in till this afternoon and test or wait till wed/thurs???????????

thanks sarahmellisa for great positive thread and babydust to all!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I have had AF pains since yesterday afternoon, and no AF by this morning. BFN this morning too though (i figure now that as its test date and its BFN that its not my month this month - or im due to have another weird 36 day cycle like last month!)
Has anyone seen an October thread yet. Might join that one in preperation...he he


----------



## PrayerfulHope

wow 20 bfp and it's only the 7th! Keep it up girls! more bfp all around! <3


----------



## SarahMelissa

emzdreamgirl said:


> I have had AF pains since yesterday afternoon, and no AF by this morning. BFN this morning too though (i figure now that as its test date and its BFN that its not my month this month - or im due to have another weird 36 day cycle like last month!)
> Has anyone seen an October thread yet. Might join that one in preperation...he he

There is a October thread already going, here is the link, hopefully you wont need it though

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/184603-october-testing-dates.html


----------



## SarahMelissa

pinkandfluffy said:


> I'm out, witch got me yesterday.
> 
> Wasn't expecting it til Tuesday so was a bit baffled when temp was low yesterday morn but all made sense later that day.
> 
> Hoping my CBFM arrives asap now :-S
> 
> Good luck to everyone left :dust:

Sorry she got you :hugs: best of luck for next month :dust:


----------



## AP

ooooh I like this thread! I wish there was something like this when I was TTC!

September is THE month ladies!!! Well done everyone


----------



## Jadelm

ohmigosh i am doing a test TONIGHT! i am 23 dpo (only my first month trying so totally didn't expect it to be possible so soon and realised... where is the witch?!)

so excited... *fingers crossed*

good luck everyone else who's testing this month too!! xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Jadelm said:


> ohmigosh i am doing a test TONIGHT! i am 23 dpo (only my first month trying so totally didn't expect it to be possible so soon and realised... where is the witch?!)
> 
> so excited... *fingers crossed*
> 
> good luck everyone else who's testing this month too!! xx

Good luck, i hope you get your bfp, i have added to to the 7th :dust:

Anyway girls im off to sleep now, there had better be some more bfp's to add when i wake up :rofl: 

nite nite xx


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow, 20 BFP! Congratulations! :happydance:

This is my day for testing, got a BFN again but no af. Think I may have ov later than I think I did, had more ov symptoms 4 days ago which puts me to testing on the 18th if af doesn't show. My 2ww is turning into a 4ww (although I don't think I ov the first time :shrug:)

Hope all you ladies are well :dust:


----------



## claire911

LinziLoo - good luck with the 2ww. I'm just about to O then its my 2ww, joy!

20 BFP's, thats gotta be good :)

x


----------



## Mork

Hi all, just got my very first ever :bfp:!!!!!!!! Am slightly shocked and emotional to say the least!! :cloud9: Have just made a docs appt for friday!!! Good luck to all of you!!!!!! xxx


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Congratulations to you!!

*FOR ALL OF THE BFPs* so far this month...what dpo did you start feeling symptoms and what were they????


----------



## Kates1122

congratulations mork!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mork said:


> Hi all, just got my very first ever :bfp:!!!!!!!! Am slightly shocked and emotional to say the least!! :cloud9: Have just made a docs appt for friday!!! Good luck to all of you!!!!!! xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats mork :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm really happy for you. wishing you a h & h 9 months xxx


----------



## Mork

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Congratulations to you!!
> 
> *FOR ALL OF THE BFPs* so far this month...what dpo did you start feeling symptoms and what were they????

Thank you Jerseyshoregirl - you are the first to congratulate us!!!! I am on day 35 of my cycle, believe that to be 16dpo. No symptoms apart from a few af cramps and the need to wee lots (but these are usual of AF!!). Plus a few weird sleeping patterns. Good luck!! xx


----------



## Pippasweetp

Hi :)
Can put me down for September the 21st.


----------



## Melissa_M

CONGRATULATIONS Mork!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Congratulations to you!!
> 
> *FOR ALL OF THE BFPs* so far this month...what dpo did you start feeling symptoms and what were they????

I'm 13dpo and I feel full/heavy boobs, twinges in my abdomen and definately not feeling like AF is coming at all :)
waves of nausea, tired....what else? i think that's it!


----------



## urchin

20 and counting! keep em coming girlies :D

jerseyshoregirl - my earliest symptoms were, blue veins on my tits, cramps and a metalic taste in my mouth


----------



## babyhope

Mork said:


> Hi all, just got my very first ever :bfp:!!!!!!!! Am slightly shocked and emotional to say the least!! :cloud9: Have just made a docs appt for friday!!! Good luck to all of you!!!!!! xxx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 41zipster

Hey well done ladies - 20 bfps is pretty damn good!!!

I wish I could say I'm NO 21 but AF cramps are pretty bad - just a no show at the moment.... just round the corner, but don't count me out yet!! Right??


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Off to join the October thread, and wanted to say thank you sarahmelissa for doing the thread and for your supportive words - I will keep spreading :dust: on this thread as there are already a lot of BFPs for early in the month keep it up!


----------



## happy2bme

Congratulations to everyone who has got a BFP in the last few days :thumbup::happydance:

Still not feeling quite right but had 2 BFNs so far :growlmad: I know i've still got time but it's very disappointing when you don't see that line, I'm sure you'll agree. 

Still think I might be a couple less dpo than it says...........who knows........will just have to wait til af appears.

Boobs are really starting to hurt and grow today, still got strange aching in low abdomen (never get this until day of af) and had a crazy hot flush today!! Everyone was looking at me like I was crazy when I took my coat off!

FXed for everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats to all the :bfp: Well done girls! Loads and loads of :dust: to the rest of you. I'm in babymaking week now, so fingers crossed i'll be joining you at the end of the month! And loads of :hugs: to the other girls, next month! :dust:


----------



## Mork

Hey girls!!! I am BFP 21, sarah-melissa just hasn't been on yet to update!!! Hope you guys are next!!!!! xx


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats girls!! Woo!!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

i think there's a few more that haven't mentioned their names in this thread in the bfp announcement thread.


----------



## bumpsmum

wow 21 :bfp: already and only the 7th! THIS IS GONNA BE A VVVVV LUCKY THREAD. Not sure yet if im out for this month. AF due yest and still a no show got a :bfn: yest decided not to test today but wait til tomo or wed at latest. Have bad cramps now but not really AF feelin, and like someone recently posted I had a major, major hot flush this morn and again in afternoon I have never had, before - so still keeping everything crossed 

Good luck to remaining testers and big congrats to all the newbie mummy's x


----------



## devon2010

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Congratulations to you!!
> 
> *FOR ALL OF THE BFPs* so far this month...what dpo did you start feeling symptoms and what were they????

I tested yesterday about 11 or 12 dpo, and so far no obvious symptoms, apart from brown cm yesterday and the day before, seems to have gone today. Slight back ache, no change in bbs, not heavy or achy. To be honest I only tested so I didn't get my hopes up again. I can honestly say that I dont feel any different, apart from feeling happy and content.


----------



## Cleo

Wow!! I'm loving the way this thread is looking! Count me in sarahmelissa -- I'm finally ready to give you a date! My O is just around the corner so put me down for testing on the 22nd please! Good luck to everyone who's testing soon! FX'd for all of us!


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations to all those with a BFP so far! This is one exciting thread.. Thankyou sarahmelissa for creating it! GL everyone xx


----------



## Wiffie81

Wow, this is amazing already - some serious :bfp: already this month.

I hope the :dust: lasts until my testing date later in the month.

Congrats to all the mums to be

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations Mork :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok so im guilty of stalking the bfp announcments again, but i found malpal, dawny6907 and kpt20 all with bfp's......that takes us to 24 :wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

YAY! Keep it up ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Chase

Please could you add me to the 18th September? Thank you


----------



## Melissa_M

wow and they just keep coming!!! good job stalking the bfp announcements sarahmelissa :)


----------



## livbaybee1

omg 24 bfps , i hate u all lol nah only jokin , really happy for u all and gd luck on pregnancy :) congrats all :D xoxox


----------



## camocutie2006

Awesome job ladies!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Kates1122

omg i am gonna test 1 day early tomorrow ladies...really hope i get # 25


----------



## Melissa_M

kates1122 said:


> omg i am gonna test 1 day early tomorrow ladies...really hope i get # 25

GOOD LUCK Kates!!!! :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kates1122 said:


> omg i am gonna test 1 day early tomorrow ladies...really hope i get # 25

Good luck, i hope i can give you that 25th spot :dust:


----------



## Kates1122

thanks melissa...not sure if i am...but i'm really hoping fx'd!!


----------



## Kates1122

thanks sarah melissa


----------



## bbhopes

Thought this would be the BEST place to ask, what people think is the BEST tester to use. I personally have a few different ones at the moment, IC, First Response, Dollarama, and my fav (because I've used them in previous pregnancies and had a good Positive from) clear blue. - I know a lot have had issues with them, so would love to know what is the best in your opinions? Is frer First response?


----------



## SarahMelissa

bbhopes said:


> Thought this would be the BEST place to ask, what people think is the BEST tester to use. I personally have a few different ones at the moment, IC, First Response, Dollarama, and my fav (because I've used them in previous pregnancies and had a good Positive from) clear blue. - I know a lot have had issues with them, so would love to know what is the best in your opinions? Is frer First response?

I have only ever used IC's and they always give me bfn's.......maybe that is my problem :rofl: sorry cant offer any more advice, i know a lot of girls on here rave about frer though. good luck :dust:


----------



## hopebaby3

A wonderful idea!

Put me down for 10 September pls. 
Suppose to be tomorrow but i'll wait another day.


----------



## gina8177

bbhopes said:


> Thought this would be the BEST place to ask, what people think is the BEST tester to use. I personally have a few different ones at the moment, IC, First Response, Dollarama, and my fav (because I've used them in previous pregnancies and had a good Positive from) clear blue. - I know a lot have had issues with them, so would love to know what is the best in your opinions? Is frer First response?

I tend to stick with clear blue! But I think it's more mind thing as that's what I've always used. :)


----------



## Megg33k

WOW! 24 by the 7th??? I'm hoping there's still some pink dye left by the 23rd when I test!

Congrats to all the :bfp:s!

:dust: to those still waiting! :)


----------



## ~Hope

Wow - that's a lot of:bfp:s!

SarahM - can you put me down for the :witch: please - I'm heading off to the October testing thread!


----------



## bumpsmum

can you also put me down for :witch: she sneaked up on me this morn :dohh: x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all :bfp: this month so far......

I tested today at 12DPO and got a :bfn: :cry: Still i really dont know why i did it, cause i have never had a + result before AF is due and she is due until friday.

Dont feel pregnant though but also dont feel like AF is coming, weird month i think. She will probably sneak up at the last minute just to upset me.


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow thats a lot of :bfp:'s well done ladies :)

sorry for those who had the old hag visit


----------



## Mork

Good luck to all those testing today!!! xx


----------



## mummykel1984

can u add me pls...got bfp on clearblue digi this mornin....good luck 2 everyone else xxx


----------



## Mork

congratulations mummykel1984!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mummykel1984

thanx hunni :) x


----------



## SarahMelissa

congrats mummykel :wohoo: 25


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Wow! So many BFP's congratulations everyone!!!

Hope we can get a few more yet!

xxxxx


----------



## Pixie19

25 :bfp:s WOW!! Congratulations everyone!! 
See you all in first tri next month ;) xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Good night girls, make sure you have some more bfp's for me when i wake up tomorrow xx


----------



## Chloe1

Hi sarahmelissa, can you put me down for the 18th please? This seems to be a positive thread so far!


----------



## Dobbo

Congratulations on all the BFP's ladies!!

Unfortunately the :witch: came and got me early! I was so sure this month :cry:.... it would have been a wonderful 1st wedding anniversary present too.......

But October will be my month!

Good luck to all those still to test :dust:


----------



## chubbin

Im in a complete state of shock, but Im delighted to announce that I got my BFP (3 of em, cheapie, FRER and CB digi) today. I am only 11 dpo so a bit nervous. Please could you add my BFP next to my name (Im down for Sept 11th testing, bit early, but I am a self confessed POAS addict). Heres hoping they'll be loads more BFPs to add to the list as the month goes on :)


----------



## debgreasby

Yay chubbin! Woo hooo!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kates1122

congratulations chubbin!!!! omg there are soooo many ppl getting pregnant this month!


----------



## chubbin

Thank you so much ladies, youre the best :)
Debgreasby - I promise this is the truth. Last night I dreamt that I took a (rather strange) digital test which gave me a BFP. Then (still in my dream) I posted the news on this forum, and you were the first to congratulate me.
Well, I did my CB digi about 20 minutes ago, got a positive, posted this, and surprise surprise you are the first one to congratulate me. It makes me feel a bit teary how strange that is (of course am a bit teary anyway ha ha) and I wonder what it all means (shrugs) xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Aww chubbin, welling up here! Bloody hormones!!

I am so happy for you!

Just gave myself a stern talking to, and it is not over till stupid AF shows!!

Hmm, i was dreaming about CB digis last night........... lol


----------



## Beltane

Although I'm not officially TTC rather NTNP, Hubby told me had a premonition this morning. I will be testing on the Autumn Equinox- Sept 22- Could you put me down?


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls. I have had two more faint BFP's I think (have a thread in pregnancy test gallery if anyone wants to check it out and add their opinion). Anyhow they are not good enough to say I'm down for a :bfp:, and I'm am going away for 5 days with my 2 sisters (both also TTC) and have made a pact not to pee on anything while away HPT's or OPK's - we are all POAS addicted! Ha ha so I will not be dropping in the next 5 days but will test with a FRER on my return on Mon 14th and should have a definite answer either way.

Good luck to everyone testing and trying in the next few days, see you all when I get back

leaving all my :dust: here for you all!

x


----------



## Cobo76

AF got me again.....

Congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## LinziLoo

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!

Well af is 2 days late, tested yesterday BFN. Would have poas today but have none left, waiting for delivery. All of the symptoms I have are probably related to af, so not gonna bore you.

SarahMelissa, you can take me down from the 7th, I dunno whats going on in there. I'll update back when something happens, thanks x


----------



## Beltane

LinziLoo- don't give up quite yet! With my last baby-- I didn't get a BFP until I was 4 days late!


----------



## SonnyEm

Pretty please can you add me to the chart??? Testing on the 10th [-o&lt; 
not sure which way it's going at the mo!


----------



## tinadecember

hey please can you put me down for testing on the 17th! thankyouuu xx


----------



## Jake_1

LinziLoo said:


> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!
> 
> Well af is 2 days late, tested yesterday BFN. Would have poas today but have none left, waiting for delivery. All of the symptoms I have are probably related to af, so not gonna bore you.
> 
> SarahMelissa, you can take me down from the 7th, I dunno whats going on in there. I'll update back when something happens, thanks x

Hi there linziloo, I agree - don't give up hope I am getting very faint lines, too hard to tell either way and am currently nearly 6 days late for AF - hopefully this is the month for long cycles and :bfp: 's 

x:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Jake+1 said:


> LinziLoo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!
> 
> Well af is 2 days late, tested yesterday BFN. Would have poas today but have none left, waiting for delivery. All of the symptoms I have are probably related to af, so not gonna bore you.
> 
> SarahMelissa, you can take me down from the 7th, I dunno whats going on in there. I'll update back when something happens, thanks x
> 
> Hi there linziloo, I agree - don't give up hope I am getting very faint lines, too hard to tell either way and am currently nearly 6 days late for AF - hopefully this is the month for long cycles and :bfp: 's
> 
> x:hugs:Click to expand...

hey i couldnt help but notice that you had a pmp at 13 weeks? is this your first try at ttc since your molar? if so how are you finding it?

i was diagnosed with a cmp at 8 weeks in May this year and were trying again now x


----------



## LinziLoo

Thanks girls, I feel a bit better now. Been feeling a bit down today, I'm putting it down to lack of sleep. Just so frustrated, wish I could either get my BFP or af, at least then I'd know what was going on. I'll wait a few days and test again x


----------



## cbah&amp;co

tinadecember said:


> hey please can you put me down for testing on the 17th! thankyouuu xx

ooooh testing buddies!
im only testing if my AF doesnt show on the 12th though :growlmad::shrug:


----------



## ornahayes

Well the :witch: got me this morning - roll on the next cycle! x

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## babyhope

Wow every time I come back to check there are more and more BFP's!!! Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Got my BFP 5 5 mins ago and i am soooooooo happy ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 6 months of trying xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 41zipster

yay well done fairyhopes.


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations XfairyhopesX !!!!

We've been trying 6 months too, it gives me hope! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls! Big CONGRATS! There are so many of you with :bfp:s! That's wonderful!!!

I'm still waiting to O... blah. I wish it would hurry up and get here so I could suffer in the 2ww. LOL

:dust: to all the rest of us!


----------



## Ohboy

Beltane said:


> LinziLoo- don't give up quite yet! With my last baby-- I didn't get a BFP until I was 4 days late!

Betlane, just curious . . . did you still have AF symptoms leading up to your BFP? I wonder why some TTCers don't get a BFP with an early HPT even though they are preggo?


----------



## Ohboy

happy2bme said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has got a BFP in the last few days :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Still not feeling quite right but had 2 BFNs so far :growlmad: I know i've still got time but it's very disappointing when you don't see that line, I'm sure you'll agree.
> 
> Still think I might be a couple less dpo than it says...........who knows........will just have to wait til af appears.
> 
> Boobs are really starting to hurt and grow today, still got strange aching in low abdomen (never get this until day of af) and had a crazy hot flush today!! Everyone was looking at me like I was crazy when I took my coat off!
> 
> FXed for everyone xxxxxxxxx

Hi Happy2beme, looks like we are both down for the 11th. My boobs are super sore too. But this is usually a sign of AF for me. :cry:So I'm bummed. But i have read posts from girls that get all the AF symptoms and low and behold BFP. So I hope thats the case for us...:winkwink:
I took a dollar store test yesterday... but BFN. I haven't had a chance to get to the store to get a FRER. That's probably a good thing. Can't deal with another BFN. :growlmad:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Does anyone know what the earliest :bfp: has been in this thread so far in terms of dpo? 
In other words, did anyone get a :bfp: at 8 dpo, 9 dpo, etc.?


----------



## fluffpuffin

i wish i knew, i'm 8 - 9 dpo and desperately wanna test.


----------



## Guppy051708

Diddo..I think im only 1 dpo haha.:rofl:


----------



## apple_20

I'm still trying to figure this one out because i havent been using OPK so I'm going to go with 21st sept loong wait


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updated girls, congrats to the 2 new bfp's :happydance:


----------



## happy2bme

I'm not sure if I have just had a BFP - please can you look at my test in the gallery? xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

happy2bme said:


> I'm not sure if I have just had a BFP - please can you look at my test in the gallery? xxxx

Looks like a bfp to me :wohoo: do you want me to add bfp to your name or did you want to wait and test again tomorrow?


----------



## happy2bme

I'll test again in the morning and post it ........I am very very scared!!! A very strange feeling...... Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ok this looks like it is a LUCKY thread!! Please add me for testing on the 22nd!! FX'd for all of you!!


----------



## camocutie2006

awesome job ladies!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi, the witch got me today. So it's over to October I go! Baby dust to all the rest of you! Xxxzx


----------



## babyhope

jerseyshoregirl said:


> Does anyone know what the earliest :bfp: has been in this thread so far in terms of dpo?
> In other words, did anyone get a :bfp: at 8 dpo, 9 dpo, etc.?

Hi! I got my first BFP at 9dpo, it was super light that I couldn't see it unless I put it directly under a lamp:haha: I didn't post my BFP on here until I was 13 dpo and by then it was NICE BOLD BFP!!!


----------



## Felicity

Hey, dears... AF arrived yesterday... 
Congrats for all BFPs!


----------



## Inlalaland

Wow, you guys make me excited to test and we're NTNP. No clue on dpo etc but just feeling very symptomy and my DH says he knows he gave me the "babymaker", lol! Going to hold out and test Saturday morn. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vegas Mama

Aww, I really hope I can be one of the BFP girls in this thread. :D It makes me super excited. I'm feeling symptoms, but I'm convincing myself it's all in my head, seeing as I'm only 8dpo. I'm doing everything I can to *not* test until at least the thirteenth.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Vegas Mama said:


> Aww, I really hope I can be one of the BFP girls in this thread. :D It makes me super excited. I'm feeling symptoms, but I'm convincing myself it's all in my head, seeing as I'm only 8dpo. I'm doing everything I can to *not* test until at least the thirteenth.

I have added you to the 13th, we are the same, im 8dpo too :happydance: hoepfully we can both be bfp girls on the weekend!!


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies, still hoping to join you, as I'm late.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

no real :witch: yet, so don't mark me as out until she shows... due yesterday, light spotting, BFN... waiting a few more days. i know i'm posted to test today but nothing yet.


----------



## vkj73

i'm going to switch from the 11th to the 13th. i'd rather go with the longer days of my 35 dc average. this last week of the 2ww is no fun. everything and nothing is either a sign of af or preg?!?! :shrug:

thank goodness it's the first week of school. definitely enough to keep me busy.

good luck all and thank you sarahmelissa :hugs:

good news: i think i made it past 10dpo which means i may not have a short luteal phase after all :happydance:


----------



## hopebaby3

Ah shoot!! :cry: :growlmad: :witch: came today!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:witch::witch::witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: 

Ok 40 minutes later and my "spotting" turned into a light flow. Sooooooooo as much as i don't want to say it, this cycle is over for me :(. 

Mark me down for the :witch: SarahMelissa. 

:dust: to everyone else, hope there are more bfp's! 9-9-09 BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

sorry she got you girls :hugs: :hissy: i will kill her for you!


----------



## vkj73

sorry prayerfulhope and hopebaby3.

good luck next month :hug:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

SarahMelissa said:


> sorry she got you girls :hugs: :hissy: i will kill her for you!

Thanks. Just make sure she doesn't show up next month :happydance: :happydance:

:dust: sarahmelissa.. you only have 5 or so days left until you find out right?:thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

PrayerfulHope said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> sorry she got you girls :hugs: :hissy: i will kill her for you!
> 
> Thanks. Just make sure she doesn't show up next month :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :dust: sarahmelissa.. you only have 5 or so days left until you find out right?:thumbup:Click to expand...

I will send you lots and lots of vibes to keep her away next month :dust: :dust:

Im going to start testing 11dpo........3 more day, i wish it would hurry up, it is taking FOREVER! :dohh:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I started testing at 8. It makes the wait that much longer though. AH!


----------



## SarahMelissa

i totally think someone needs to invent a test that can be done at 1dpo surely it must be possible somehow, it would certainly be very helpful.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello everybody&#8230;

I&#8217;m new here. Just resisted. I&#8217;m going to test on the 17th of September. I&#8217;ve been getting the pregnancy signs like the AF cramps, the light spotting in the cm that went away. Body aches, bad lower back aches and getting over a cold...But I do not feel that&#8217;s a part of it...And a lot of wet cm that would make you think AF showed but it didn&#8217;t...AF isn&#8217;t due until the 16th so that is why I&#8217;m waiting until the 17th of September..Why? Because I do not have the money to speak on these expensive HPT and then have it say I&#8217;m not pregnant or what people say on TTC forums BFN!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Im new here. Just resisted. Im going to test on the 17th of September. Ive been getting the pregnancy signs like the AF cramps, the light spotting in the cm that went away. Body aches, bad lower back aches and getting over a cold...But I do not feel thats a part of it...And a lot of wet cm that would make you think AF showed but it didnt...AF isnt due until the 16th so that is why Im waiting until the 17th of September..Why? Because I do not have the money to speak on these expensive HPT and then have it say Im not pregnant or what people say on TTC forums BFN!

Welcome :hi:

I hope you get your bfp :dust:


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi guys can I join in? Been waiting patiently for FF to give me my ov date! so finally!!!!! Can you put me down for Sunday 20th please (due af 22nd but will start testing from 20th)

congrats to everyone who got their bfp!!! X x


----------



## JIGGY

:bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:hiya hun got my can u put it on beside my name cheers xxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Thank you Sarah. I'm hope I get my bfp as well :happydance:. We been ttc for now like..1 1/2 years..



SarahMelissa said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> Im new here. Just resisted. Im going to test on the 17th of September. Ive been getting the pregnancy signs like the AF cramps, the light spotting in the cm that went away. Body aches, bad lower back aches and getting over a cold...But I do not feel thats a part of it...And a lot of wet cm that would make you think AF showed but it didnt...AF isnt due until the 16th so that is why Im waiting until the 17th of September..Why? Because I do not have the money to speak on these expensive HPT and then have it say Im not pregnant or what people say on TTC forums BFN!
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> I hope you get your bfp :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Congratz JIGGY :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: When i get a bfp we maybe due around the same time.


JIGGY said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:hiya hun got my can u put it on beside my name cheers xxx


----------



## JIGGY

fingers xd for ya!!! looking for a bump buddie :) xxxxx


----------



## Central Perk

Hi there. Fertility friend moved my ov date so I'm now testing on Saturday.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have decided to test either sat or sunday


----------



## WANBMUM

Congrats jiggy!!!! I guess the jiggy paid off lol :) 
so exciting!!!


----------



## JIGGY

WANBMUM said:



> Congrats jiggy!!!! I guess the jiggy paid off lol :)
> so exciting!!!



lol cheers hunni x


----------



## claire911

happy2bme said:


> I'll test again in the morning and post it ........I am very very scared!!! A very strange feeling...... Thanks xxxxxx

Have you tested this morning yet happy2bme?! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats JIGGY :wohoo:


----------



## cbah&amp;co

AF got me :cry::growlmad:


----------



## Twinmad

Hey girlies,

I've started a new thread for June Baby Hopefuls seeing as my dreams of having May babies have been stunted by the evil :af::witch:.... 

Check out the new thread and let's start over together (Planning for June Babies!!!Late September/Early October testers)


:dust: to us all


----------



## Mrs.T

congrats congrats to all the :bfp:!!! 

im still at 9dpo, going to test on monday to make it sure. i only have one hpt at home. i'm tempted to use it but i asked DH to hide it so i wont POAS! 

Babydust :dust: to future testers (including me!) :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Night girls.....i will be on to enter all your new bfp's in the morning xx


----------



## summerbaby

Hey Girlies

Im new on here, been stalking for a while and finally got the guts to write something.

I havent a clue how many dpo I am, also im either on cycle day 19 or 21, very vauge I know. Reason for the vaugness is I started spotting on the 20th Aug then heavy Af on the 22nd ( 1st cycle after my July Miscarriage) so Sep AF is either due on the 16th Sep or the 18th, so testing day will be the 21st if Af hasnt arrived.. feeling very tired recently but im thinking its way 2 early for symptoms, im sure im just coming down with something...

Baby dust to everyone and here is hoping we all get our BFP soon.
:)


----------



## mightyspu

summerbaby said:


> Hey Girlies
> 
> Im new on here, been stalking for a while and finally got the guts to write something.
> 
> I havent a clue how many dpo I am, also im either on cycle day 19 or 21, very vauge I know. Reason for the vaugness is I started spotting on the 20th Aug then heavy Af on the 22nd ( 1st cycle after my July Miscarriage) so Sep AF is either due on the 16th Sep or the 18th, so testing day will be the 21st if Af hasnt arrived.. feeling very tired recently but im thinking its way 2 early for symptoms, im sure im just coming down with something...
> 
> Baby dust to everyone and here is hoping we all get our BFP soon.
> :)

Aw :hugs: Sorry for your loss hon, welcome to BnB and :dust: Good luck!


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats to all :bfp: so far

Ive posted in pregnancy test gallery, i havve a faint line on a test this morning after having 2 negative tests. Going to test again in the morning and see what result i get then. Im 13DPO now


----------



## summerbaby

Aw :hugs: Sorry for your loss hon, welcome to BnB and :dust: Good luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks mightyspu, Im still trying to work out how to use this website( hehehe) Its fab, its good to know im not alone :)


----------



## summerbaby

see I cant even insert quote's properly.. hehehe please accept my appologies in advance for the scewed up messages!
:)


----------



## quail

:.bfp:omg omg! i got a bfp on afrer today at 10dpo so hoping it sticks :cloud9:good luck for everyone waiting to test.xxx


----------



## 2016

Since this is my first month off BCP, I am not entirely sure of my cycles (although FF reckons I OVd on 6th). I am therefore going to test every friday with FMU as a habit which makes my POAS dates 11th, 18th and 25th Sept....or can I only pick one?

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

JIGGY said:


> fingers xd for ya!!! looking for a bump buddie :) xxxxx


Hey JIGGY..

Ill differently keep you posted on my outcome...For 1 ½ years of ttc. And I love spring and the summer months, it will be nice to have a baby around those seasons. Since AF is due until the 16th of September, Im going to test on the 17th instead. But if I keep up with these crazy strange symptoms then I may test sooner...Im having the pregnancy symptoms but to say its in my head so I wouldnt get my hopes up!! But Ive been getting sick getting out of bed from sleeping from the smell of my room, it doesnt stink, its smells normal loll...But my sense of smell is changing...And Im differently not looking to see if thats part of pregnancy. Im CD 21 now...Im not sure what DPO I am because I didnt check my ov. But I had brown CM on CD 13 if I remember and then I had bright pink spotting in my CM at CD 18-CD 21 and then it stopped. I swore AF was coming...Because I get that when shes here! 
Im addicted to this site loool. I want back to sleep since I last posted and I forgot to sign out loooool so I must have had me online for a while and I wasnt even on the computer..



THIS IS FOR ANYBODY WHO COMES PAST THIS POSTARE THERE ANY DOG OWNERS AND SIBERIAN HUSKY OWNERS??..IF SO EMAIL ME, I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS ABOUT THEM. WE ARE TRYING TO GET A HUSKY PUP.


----------



## camocutie2006

ya congrats to all you new :bfp:


----------



## Csunshine013

Wow ladies what a load of BFP'S!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## 41zipster

witch got me - I was supposed to test on the 6th... tested on 8th and this morning, both BFN... 1 hour later, AF arrived!!! :cry:


----------



## happy2bme

I think I can be confirmed as a BFP now, line this morning was much darker (pics on BFP announcements)......good luck to the rest of you ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samola84

SarahMelissa, Thank you so much for putting this up.. 

Can you put me down for Sept 12th... Im praying with all my heart that I get a BFP. I can't stand another month of people's nasty comments about how I still don't have children :(

Baby dust to all..


----------



## Megg33k

spencerbear said:


> Congrats to all :bfp: so far
> 
> Ive posted in pregnancy test gallery, i havve a faint line on a test this morning after having 2 negative tests. Going to test again in the morning and see what result i get then. Im 13DPO now

We have very different definitions of "faint" apparently! CONGRATS on your :bfp:!!! Congrats to the other... uhm.... 5 is it?... new :bfp:s!!! :)

:dust: to the rest of us still waiting!


----------



## Ohboy

I'm due for AF tomorrow . . . did an FRER this morning and came up BFN. I'm sure she'll arrive with bags in hand ready to make a mess of everything (metaphorically) . . . all my stupid AF signs are here. Sore boobs . . . cramping. Couple of mini blemishes. Normally i get a sore blemish (you know those kind, under the skin?) but i don't have that. But i'm ready to give up hope for this month. I think i'm taking next month off. I'm actually tired of scheduled BDing. Really. I think my poor husband is too. How do i do one of those little time line thingys? Congrats to all BFP's out there. Looks like a good month so far.


----------



## urchin

big congratulations to the newly preggers!
still need more of you on the May Babies thread though :D


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

urchin said:


> big congratulations to the newly preggers!
> still need more of you on the May Babies thread though :D

Urchin,

When i get my answer on my test. I'll be in! Because then i'll be due sometime in May.


https://lafemmebonita.com/blinkies//Pregnancy%20and%20Babies/SDK_ImplantBaby.gif


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats to the 2 new :bfp:'s wow 30 so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Hey hun sorry to be nosy but on the first page is this dawny6907 ment to be my name :blush: if so mine doesnt have a 7 on the end and looks like I have a secret stalker :winkwink: not that I mind :blush: xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

dawny690 said:


> Hey hun sorry to be nosy but on the first page is this dawny6907 ment to be my name :blush: if so mine doesnt have a 7 on the end and looks like I have a secret stalker :winkwink: not that I mind :blush: xxxx

Yes hun that is you, sorry i must have just bumped a extra key when i was typing and yes ive been stalking the bfp annoucenments so everyone can be congratulted on their september bfp's :haha:. Sending you a ton of sticky dust, hope you have an amazing 9 months


----------



## surreysharon

Im out, got my period this morning ladies :(


----------



## todteach

Also out, period this aft. Fingers crossed for the rest of us next month.


----------



## dawny690

Thankyou sarah hunny, hope you can join us and have your very own :bfp: and be holding a little :baby: in may :yipee: xxxx


----------



## spencerbear

quail said:


> :.bfp:omg omg! i got a bfp on afrer today at 10dpo so hoping it sticks :cloud9:good luck for everyone waiting to test.xxx

Congrats babe, we both got them on the same day x


----------



## SarahMelissa

spencerbear said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> :.bfp:omg omg! i got a bfp on afrer today at 10dpo so hoping it sticks :cloud9:good luck for everyone waiting to test.xxx
> 
> Congrats babe, we both got them on the same day xClick to expand...

Congrats girls :wohoo:


----------



## spencerbear

Thanks for the wonderful job your doing sarahmelissa on keeping this thread updated.

Hope there are plenty more BFPs coming from everyone else


----------



## Fiore

Still no AF... plenty of BFN though! Now at CD36 :\


----------



## Mrs.T

Wow 31 :bfp: s! That's so many babies in May! Congratulations!
Hoping to help increase the population too! Gimme that :bfp:!
Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Deeni

OMG, all these :bfp:s!!! Way to go girls. Let's keep this up. Hope some of the baby dust hit me too :pink:


----------



## Delilah

:witch: she got me today unfortunately.... 

good look to those still with a chance and congratulations to all you lucky ladies with your :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## sabreNeric

Put me down for Sept. 29 Fingers crossed for BFP


----------



## banana1011

Wow, I hope there's still some bfp's left by Sept. 20th! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE BFP's!!!!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 mos!


----------



## Kates1122

i'm supposed to test tomorrow but don't have any tests!!! the :witch: was supposed to come today but she didn't so fx'd i get a bfp!!!


----------



## bbhopes

:witch: hazel (hee hee) got me this afternoon. So I'm out for this month, I ordered so much stuff this last month that would have gone to waste otherwise, so I'm not as upset as I thought I would be. Hope I don't see any of you in the next calendar!! :dust: lots of baby dust to you. Congratualtions to all the :bfp: ladies and lets hope all of you waiting to test for the rest of the month get your :bfp: !!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

holy crap it's only the 10th and we have so many bfp already! WOW!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Wow!! Congratulations to you lucky 31 ladies!! Happy for you, hope the :bfp: keep coming. :happydance::happydance:


Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to those who are still testing and those who get to start a new cycle. Hope it's our turn next!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry to the latest girls that got hit by the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope

Wow so many :bfp:s already! Hopefully it will be just as successful next month for those of us who were visited by the :witch: this month!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive ovulated early so my testing day will move to the 23rd. epo and ac worked for me !


----------



## Dee L

Hey SarahMelissa

I havent been on for a few weeks & have noticed that quite a few TTCers are now BFPers!!! 31 BFPs is pretty good & its still early in the month! 

Could you put me down for testing on the 29th please? Its my birthday that day so Im hoping I get an extra special birthday present! :happydance:

Good Luck Ladies 

:dust::dust::dust:

to us all

Dee
xxxxxxx


----------



## Heidi84

the witch got me yesterday ;(

Off to next month


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow congrats to the :bfp: gang and hugs for those how were visited by the :witch:
xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry she got you Heidi :hugs:


----------



## Twinmad

Wow!!! I'm soooooo happy for all you BFPs.... I hope we have this much luck on the June Babies thread... we're all still pre-O at the moment so hopefully come 29th and early October we'll be just as blessed as you guys FX'd


It's :rain::rain::rain: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## madam

hey, congrats for all the BFP's and lots of PMA for those who got the AF...

I put my name down for testing today...but im too scared to test :( AF not here yet...

I might hold out till the weekend... I really don't want to see BFN :(

will keep you posted...

xx


----------



## Bingo

Wow, congrats to all those with BFP's. 31 and it's only the 10th! :happydance:


----------



## Kates1122

where are all the sep 10 testers hiding...i'm one of them and i'm gonna test this afternoon i think!


----------



## mightyspu

Kates1122 said:


> where are all the sep 10 testers hiding...i'm one of them and i'm gonna test this afternoon i think!

I reckon the other testers are running around screaming "Wooooo" as they have all got :bfp: GL for your test!! :dust:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Kates1122 said:


> where are all the sep 10 testers hiding...i'm one of them and i'm gonna test this afternoon i think!

Please :test:!! There are quite a few of us anxiously awaiting your results :flower:
:dust:


----------



## lauram22

got my bfp today yeeehhaaaaaw!!!xxx


----------



## spencerbear

lauram22 said:


> got my bfp today yeeehhaaaaaw!!!xxx

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi can you add me to the BFP list, finally got it last night...i never thought it would come....

10DPO-frer-fmu- BFN
12DPO-CB dig- not fmu- BFN
14DPO-tesco cheapie-9pm-faint BFP
15DPO-tesco cheapie-fmu- darker line BFP
15DPO-frer-1pm-dark line BFP
AF due tomorrow

what a POAS addict freak i am!!!!!

thanks xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauram22

puffins'mom said:


> Hi can you add me to the BFP list, finally got it last night...i never thought it would come....
> 
> 10DPO-frer-fmu- BFN
> 12DPO-CB dig- not fmu- BFN
> 14DPO-tesco cheapie-9pm-faint BFP
> 15DPO-tesco cheapie-fmu- darker line BFP
> 15DPO-frer-1pm-dark line BFP
> AF due tomorrow
> 
> what a POAS addict freak i am!!!!!
> 
> thanks xxxxxxxx

yaay!!!thats great news!! i was gonna hold out til tomorrow but couldnt..held my wee (tmi) all day so i could go hme and test haha....congrats and sticky beans for us xx


----------



## Starflower

Wow so many :BFP:'s congrats to everyone who got theirs and fingers crossed and loads of Babydust to everyone still waiting.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JIGGY

good luck ladies and congrats to all us bfp wat a great thread xx


----------



## Mork

This thread sure seems lucky!! Good luck to those waiting to test and well done to all the BFP's!!!!! xx


----------



## Pinkster21

Wow, all these :bfp:s! Good luck to everyone else:thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

:wohoo: congrats to the 2 new :bfp:'s


----------



## urchin

more congratulaions to the september testers - getting close to testing time for you sarah-m - got it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## tigs

If you have a 20% chance of falling pregnant each month - does that mean 20% of the people on the list should get BFP... or do you recon probiblity does not work like that? (If it does there should be 45 BFP...)

Also do you think if you are eating a healthy diet, fit and well and DTD during your prime fertility period - your are more likely to get a BFP...

Also is there are cummulative effect- the longer you try the more likely you are to fall =- or is it just a 20% each month reguardless?

Sorry I have been wondering...


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

hiya,
can you put me down for the 17th havnt received monthly yet yay hope dont show up see how it goes!!!

thanks!! :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

tigs said:


> If you have a 20% chance of falling pregnant each month - does that mean 20% of the people on the list should get BFP... or do you recon probiblity does not work like that? (If it does there should be 45 BFP...)
> 
> Also do you think if you are eating a healthy diet, fit and well and DTD during your prime fertility period - your are more likely to get a BFP...
> 
> Also is there are cummulative effect- the longer you try the more likely you are to fall =- or is it just a 20% each month reguardless?
> 
> Sorry I have been wondering...

I have wondered this stuff too, hopefully thought with 33 bfps already we can end up beating that 20%


----------



## Beary

Hi All!

Got my BFP today- so shocked but thrilled! Good luck to you all my friends x x x x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Beary said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Got my BFP today- so shocked but thrilled! Good luck to you all my friends x x x x

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Ohboy

Beary said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Got my BFP today- so shocked but thrilled! Good luck to you all my friends x x x x

Congrats Beary! :thumbup:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sarah Melissa can you put me down again for the 30th? Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s and good luck to those waiting to test!!! Great job with this thread sarahmelissa, I really hope you get your :bfp: :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fiore

Still no AF dispite being 11 days over due!! Not done HPT today, but done roughly 7 since I was 4 days late and all BFN. Will try again tomorrow otherwise off to the doctors I go!!!xxx


----------



## Fiore

But left breast aches. Hopefuly a good sign!!


----------



## Vegas Mama

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! Three more days for me, I'm on eggshells!


Okay, I have to be honest, I've already POAS twice at 7 and 9dpo. Both neg. :( I'm still hopeful though!


----------



## kmac625

Sorry to be a pain but can you change me to the 16th please.


----------



## spidey6

Congratulations to all the BFPs so far :happydance:

Good luck to those still to test :)
xx


----------



## rsergeant

34! That's fantastic - that over the 20% mark already :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

We are totally gonna beat the August testers by heaps.....keep it up girls!


----------



## Norris

well done girls!

all those :bfp:

Can you stuck me down for the 21st - don't think I have much hope but you never know.

xxxx


----------



## carrieanne

ok you can add me its early days only 10 dpo but here it is


----------



## tigs

rsergeant said:


> 34! That's fantastic - that over the 20% mark already :)


No hunni- there are 229 testers - so 45- 46 is 20% ... but we are well on the way :)

Babydust to all :)


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats peeps!


----------



## LinziLoo

Well af is 5 days late now! Tested this morning and got BFN (again). Had a bit of cramping today but only lasted a few minutes, not sure if it's AF or something else. Still playing the waiting game.

Congrats to everyone with BFPs! Wishing you all the best for the future. x


----------



## Beltane

Wow- So many BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## jackie67

well i was 1 day late had all my hopes ups ,then the witch arrived, oh well another month,here we go again!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I havent been on here for two days, and all of a sudden another 9 BFP's. congrats to all with BFP....send a little baby dust over to the October thread for us. :dust::happydance:

It looks like there are gonna be double the amount of BFP's than august.

Congrats again :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Diggydog

Congrats to all the lovely BFP's.

My AF came night last 9 days early!!! So im out this month :(

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beltane

FYI- to all the ladies that are late and still getting BFN's.. I just looked at my old posts from my last pregnancy and I get a BFN until I was 18 DPO! So don't give up hope.


----------



## Kates1122

Beltane said:


> FYI- to all the ladies that are late and still getting BFN's.. I just looked at my old posts from my last pregnancy and I get a BFN until I was 18 DPO! So don't give up hope.

well that just gave me hope! i'm 14 dpo and 2 days late for witch.. still getting :bfn:


----------



## LinziLoo

Good to know that women get their BFPs a bit later! I don't feel pregnant, think af might be on her way now.

Kate, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! It's a horrible situation to be in!


----------



## Beltane

I didn't feel pregnant either- at all! Don't be so sure the :witch: is on the way.


----------



## Ohboy

Beltane said:


> FYI- to all the ladies that are late and still getting BFN's.. I just looked at my old posts from my last pregnancy and I get a BFN until I was 18 DPO! So don't give up hope.

Well today is my day . . . hoping AF will take a permanent hike this time. I tested two days ago with a FRER and got a BFN. I tested at work near lunch time on that day. So, i don't know. I've been waking up at 5am for the past few days, on the dot. Probably 2ww anxiety. fingers crossed . . . :wacko:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats carrieanne on the bfp :happydance:

i got :bfn: on a FRER this morning :hissy:


----------



## debgreasby

Your chart's looking Fab SarahMelissa!

FX'd


----------



## MrsJPC

I'm number 36 - I can't believe it - Have just got a BFP!!

Don't give up ladies this was my 12 month ttc!

Lots of love to you all

MrsJPC x x x x


----------



## Justadream

gl to everyone


----------



## Mork

congrats mrsjpc!!!!! x


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations on everyone's :bfp:'s unfortunately AF got me again. On to cycle 13. :wacko:

Edit, just checked out page one and you've got me with a bfp - I wish!


----------



## Fiore

Still looking hopeful for me... Will get doctors results either wednesday or thursday. If still BFN then I'm being sent for a scan!! My body and pregnancy tests don't get along, at all lol xx


----------



## Vegas Mama

Well ladies, I really feel like I'm out of the running. Had some cramping last night, and now most of my symptoms are pretty much gone. Also got a BFN today (11dpo) with a frer so I'm pretty sure AF is coming. Here's to trying for a June baby!


----------



## The Catster

Ooooo could you put me on the list for Monday 21st Sept...if I can hold out!!! lol
Ta hun xxx


----------



## Beltane

Crossing my fingers for you OhBoy


----------



## becsparkel

I'm out honey, came on today :grr:

fingers crossed for the rest of you x x x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wallie said:


> Congratulations on everyone's :bfp:'s unfortunately AF got me again. On to cycle 13. :wacko:
> 
> Edit, just checked out page one and you've got me with a bfp - I wish!


Im sorry hunni, i know you got the nasty witch, i saw it in your journal, dont know what made me type bfp instead of witch, i have fixed it know though, i did do the updates this morning about 5 minutes after getting a BFN on a FRER so i must not have been thinking straight, sorry again for the mistake, sending you lots and lots of dust for October, i hope it will be your lucky month :hugs:


----------



## nervousgal

you can put a :bfp: beside my name :happydance:


----------



## Melissa_M

nervousgal said:


> you can put a :bfp: beside my name :happydance:

CONGRATS :) H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Nervousgal!


----------



## livbaybee1

Congrats nervousgal :D rli happy for u :) xoxox


----------



## bbhopes

Congratulations to the 39 :bpf: ladies!! And lots of baby :dust: to the ones still in the running. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations ladies!:happydance:
I am so happy for you! Let's keep this pattern up! I can't believe we are almost to 40 already and it's only 11 days into the month! 

*SarahMelissa* this thread is lucky! thanks so much for creating it and keeping it updated! You are doing a wonderful job!:thumbup:


:hugs:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jackie67

i have a bfp next to my name, should be a witch, i wish, thanks


----------



## WannaB

Hi,

Would it be possible to add me to the list even though I only joined today please? Im due to test on the 17th Sept. Seems easier to join in the wait than to do it alone!:flower:


Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## SarahMelissa

jackie67 said:


> i have a bfp next to my name, should be a witch, i wish, thanks

OMG im having such a blonde day, i did that to someone to Wallie as well, i have fixed it now, sorry so much, my apologies :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, SarahMelissa... Can you possibly remove my test date for now. I am apparently still waiting to ovulate... and there's no way I'll be far enough out by the 23rd. I'm banking on the 29th or 30th now... but will have to wait and see. My chart... well, take a look and understand my pain! My CBFM test sticks seem to still be headed TOWARD ovulation, rather than away from it. So, I guess I'm still waiting... had O pains for 2 days now though.

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s! This month is BLOWING UP with :bfp:s! WOW!


----------



## Widger

SarahMelissa said:


> Congrats carrieanne on the bfp :happydance:
> 
> i got :bfn: on a FRER this morning :hissy:

I'm testing on 14th too, although decided to do it this morning and got bfn too. I am so peed off :growlmad:


----------



## debgreasby

:witch: just arrived.

Gutted :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:wacko: Ladies I know i shouldn't symptom spot..But it feels like :witch::witch: is coming..But i'm still praying it's the womb(uterus) stretching and not AF coming. Me and DB got into a big arguement tonight loool because he wouldn't let me sleep and after that..I started to get those cramps..I'm praying i'm not out this time..:nope:


----------



## aquablue

congratulations on all the BFPs

my af is late but i got a bfn today so i dont know still waiting and wondering whats going on :(


----------



## SonnyEm

Wow!! 11th was a great day!!! Congrats everyone!
Old witch got me so onto yet another month.


----------



## vkj73

:cry: think i'm out ladies, cramps are very strong.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm due to test on the 18th.


----------



## babymom3

Im due to test on the 26th  Just had my first positive OPK yesterday! Lots of :sex:

Good luck to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## umm

Hi
can you put me down for a:witch: the old cow bag got me in my sleep!:growlmad:
Good luck to all those left to test :hugs:


----------



## littlehush

Well i did a test today... :bfn: but AF still not here, so im not out just yet..will keep ya posted! xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete, im off to bed now, see you in the morning with your new bfp's


----------



## babywish

hello all, SarahMelissa i have tested this morning with Clearblue Digi, i am happy to announce my BFP, at my first month of my TTC#1, 

I HOPE EVERYONE GETS HERS, and if anybody is interested to know i had implantation bleding at 5DPO, and i had all the symptoms in the book thereafter....i have not tracked my temperatures but let's just say that i just knew, it is amazing to experience so many changes that your body goes through as soon as the implantation occurs, don't hesitate to send me messages asking questions if you need to know more, oh by the way i have been on the BCP for 10 years, then had a break of 5 months and then took them again for one year and i came off them on the 14th of July!!!!

the best of luck, sweet ladies.....i am heading to ................CLOUD 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sar35

babywish said:


> hello all, SarahMelissa i have tested this morning with Clearblue Digi, i am happy to announce my BFP, at my first month of my TTC#1,
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE GETS HERS, and if anybody is interested to know i had implantation bleding at 5DPO, and i had all the symptoms in the book thereafter....i have not tracked my temperatures but let's just say that i just knew, it is amazing to experience so many changes that your body goes through as soon as the implantation occurs, don't hesitate to send me messages asking questions if you need to know more, oh by the way i have been on the BCP for 10 years, then had a break of 5 months and then took them again for one year and i came off them on the 14th of July!!!!
> 
> the best of luck, sweet ladies.....i am heading to ................CLOUD 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats to you and all the other ladies with bfp's


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations babywish!!:flower:


----------



## strangestil18

Can I join, September 22.


----------



## babywish

THANK YOU VERY MUCH SAR35 AND Pretty Sakura, i wish you all teh best and i so hope that you will follow straight after with your PFP!!!!
PLEASE ask if you have any questions, i know i was very confused and i did ask and helped a lot!!!!
lots of baby dust to alll


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats BabyWish! :flower:


----------



## carriecinaz

I'm out, :witch: came today.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Huge congratulations babywish :happydance:


----------



## mlyn26

Could you put me as BFN, i think i am having an annovulatory cycle : (

SarahMelissa, ur chart looks fab xx


----------



## kevbaby27

September is so going to kick August's ass!! 38 BFPs and it's only the 12th!! WOOP! Go girls - hopefully the number will double before the months out!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO HAVENT TESTED YET! x


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

Just tested... FR says BFN for now. 13 DPO with a 19 day LP last cycle... my fingers are still crossed! On the night of 3-4 DPO I dreamed that a tornado was coming and we were counting down the minutes and I specifically remember the numbers 12 & 13 minutes. I woke up just as we heard it coming. I took this as, life as I know it is about to change, on the 12th or 13th of this month maybe; it's obviously not 12 or 13 DPO. THEN on the night of 9-10 DPO, DH dreamed that I had just found out I was pregnant-- and the same night I dreamed I was breastfeeding a blonde hair, blue eyed baby boy. :cloud9: I hope my mind is not playing evil tricks on me!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Wow sarahMelissa your chart looks fantastic... hope it's a bfp!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

SarahMelissa your chart does look great!!! I got a sore throat 2dpo too :) Good luck!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks girls, i was a little surprised by this mornings temp, i had expected it to be on the way down, if it is up still tomorrow i might just have to test again.


----------



## texaswife2006

I'm out. Witch got me today. :(


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

The :witch: got me just before, well atleast i think its the :witch: because i normally get it when i wake up but today it was at 3pm!! and it was also pinky and white ish???? not sure but most likly the EVIL MEAN :witch:!!!!

Goodluck to every one else !!!!! 
BABY DUST TO ALL!!!

:dust:


----------



## sar35

Sarahmelissa can you please move my testing date to 27th Sept as i dont think i ov when i thought i did... Congrats on running a great thread and well done to all the bfp ladies x


----------



## Nel.B

I am going to test on the 19th Sept, so pop me down =)

I don't think this is my month though, it's just a feeling I have, but can't resist testing anyways!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok so i hadnt stalked the bfp announcments for a few days and i just found another 3 bfps!!!!! Congratulations Ninewest, StarK and rainbud, have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## fluffpuffin

I'm out for this month...af definately on her way and bfn, having my usua 
pre-menstrual migraine and cramps so I know for sure. I guess I'll have to go on October's thread now. Good luck to everyone still due to test this month. It seems a great month so far.
xxx


----------



## tinadecember

im out this month girls :( af got me this morning, good luck to everyone else!! x


----------



## jessndoug

my names on the list for the 12th maybe I should put myself down for the 14th or something.i got a faint pos.but i just want to make sure.getting a first response today to test again tomorrow. congrats to everyone that got there bfp this month and everyone that is determined for next month!!


----------



## JIGGY

jessndoug said:


> my names on the list for the 12th maybe I should put myself down for the 14th or something.i got a faint pos.but i just want to make sure.getting a first response today to test again tomorrow. congrats to everyone that got there bfp this month and everyone that is determined for next month!!

good luck for tomoro!!!!
xxx


----------



## misskay629

Can you put me down for September 25th?? It's my 1 year wedding anniversary so it would be a nice surprise!


----------



## urchin

41 wow! and we're not even halfway through the month yet!
This really is a lucky thread SarahMelissa xxx thankyou so much for running it for us 
:cake: this is for you


----------



## Ohboy

Beltane said:


> Crossing my fingers for you OhBoy

Thanks Betlane. It's sunday morning and AF hasn't showed up yet. She was supposed to on Friday. But i took a FRER this morning and it was a BFN. So . . . i'm not feeling hopeful. I'm probably just late this cycle. Thanks for the warm thoughts....


----------



## grumpygal76

I'm testing on september 27th! Baby dust......


----------



## grumpygal76

Please add me.


----------



## maxyp

please put me down for 25th
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## livbaybee1

O M F G 41 bfp's???
Hate u all ,ur all horrible :( :( :( :( lol only jking,
again really happy for u all and hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months :) xoxox


----------



## E&L's mummy

well im out. :cry: :witch: got me this morning. 2 days early!! i have no idea what is going on with my body at the moment. 4 days early last month and 2 this one. ggrrrrrrr


----------



## vkj73

i guess she :witch: really missed me. off to the october thread. good luck everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Widger

I got BFN on FRER too SarahMelissa. Hope it is better news for you tomorrow xx


----------



## annie25

my testing will be 30th of september!


----------



## grumpygal76

27th here


----------



## Rabbittchild

Wow 41 BFP!! awesome news. 
I tested today and it was BFN - serves me right for testing earlier than I thought. No AF yet but am thinking I'm probably out for this month.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ivoryapril

Wow! I'd be interested to know how many other months have achieved! x


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/priyabhinde/Decorated%20images/congratulations.gif

to you successfull ladies xxxx


https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/migammy7/hug_063.gif 
to you girls who were caught out xxx

and 

https://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg57/tonesa_2008/Glitter-7.jpg and https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r135/bananachickie06/Icons%20etc/babydust.gif

to the rest of you


----------



## carriecinaz

I got my BFP today!!! I thought AF had come yesterday but it was just light spotting and so I peed on an ic about 15 mins ago and BFP! Very faint and doesn't show very well in the picture but hubby confirmed it's there!!!

SarahM - You can change mine from AF to BFP please!!! I'm under the 12th.
 



Attached Files:







PG Test 1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 60


----------



## soon2 b wifey

oooh oooh put me down for the 27th i am due for af that day so if she doesn't show i will test


----------



## SarahMelissa

Updates complete girls, congrats carriecinaz on your bfp.

My temp dropped this morning so AF will be here tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## LinziLoo

Carriecinaz, I'm glad you posted your pic of your BFP on the ic - I have been freaking out because I thought mine were duds! 7 days late for af and still testing neg on those things. Was seriously questioning their accuracy because I have LOADS of symptoms. Congratulations and best wishes for the future! :happydance:

Been cramping the past few days. Would be happy with af or BFP at this stage!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! Congratulations Carrie! :hug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

SarahMelissa said:


> Updates complete girls, congrats carriecinaz on your bfp.
> 
> My temp dropped this morning so AF will be here tomorrow :hissy:

 



I am really sorry your temps dropped!! Not fair!!:nope: That must mean next cycle will be it for you!! Keep my fingers xxx for it!:hugs:



Congrats carriecinaz!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Pretty Sakura, i sure hope so, its really starting to get me down now :cry:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

SarahMelissa said:


> Thanks Pretty Sakura, i sure hope so, its really starting to get me down now :cry:




:hug: Thought you could use another one. Do you have a journal?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pretty Sakura, i sure hope so, its really starting to get me down now :cry:
> 
> 
> :hug: Thought you could use another one. Do you have a journal?Click to expand...

Thanks, i will get over it in a few days, i always do, just wishing the stupid witch would hurry up so i can get her over and done with and start again. I do have a journal, i started it earlier this year, then i kept forgetting that i had it, but i have been updating on it the past few days, here is a link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/113649-sarahmelissas-trying-conceive-journal.html


----------



## Vegas Mama

Well, AF got me. She just started about twenty minutes ago. I almost was in tears in the bathroom. Oh well, hopefully we'll make it happen next month. GL all and congrats to those with BFPs. :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I'm sorry AF came this month for you Vegas Mama!:hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

SarahMelissa said:


> Updates complete girls, congrats carriecinaz on your bfp.
> 
> My temp dropped this morning so AF will be here tomorrow :hissy:


Ah SarahMelissa I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

LinziLoo said:


> Carriecinaz, I'm glad you posted your pic of your BFP on the ic - I have been freaking out because I thought mine were duds! 7 days late for af and still testing neg on those things. Was seriously questioning their accuracy because I have LOADS of symptoms. Congratulations and best wishes for the future! :happydance:
> 
> Been cramping the past few days. Would be happy with af or BFP at this stage!
> 
> :dust: for everyone!


Yeah it barely showed on the IC but it was definitely a line after 5 mins and it got a little darker a few mins later. I waited till I had to pee again today then I used one of my FRER and the 2nd line showed up immediately and was pretty dark. I am aroundd 18dpo and hadn't tested since 13dpo as I thought AF was on her way.

Good luck Linzi!
:dust:


----------



## Jake_1

Hi guys, well I don't know what to think/do? I was down for testing on the 10th, waited until today ( the 14th as I was away) and after a few ics showing faint :bfp: 's, my three tests this morning (2 ics and 1 FRER - I know a bit excessive) all show :bfn: :-(

I am now on CD 44 and normally have 34 day cycle - 10 days late for af now - so don't know what is going on? I have had cramping and bloating on and off for nearly a week now and was feeling really positive about this one?!?

Sarahmelissa can you please put me down as :bfn: but I'm going to try and hold out some hope until the witch does come. Off to the doc on Thurs maybe get some answers but in the meantime any ideas/thoughts out there?


----------



## vkj73

good luck ladies. af got me too. :cry:

pma and :dust: for you all!!!

:hug:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Vegas Mama said:


> Well, AF got me. She just started about twenty minutes ago. I almost was in tears in the bathroom. Oh well, hopefully we'll make it happen next month. GL all and congrats to those with BFPs. :)

I know what you mean, it doesnt matter where you are, what you are doing or who's bathroom you are in, it always feels like the end of the world doesnt it?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Found 2 more in the announcements....congrats xminimotox and Fleur23


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

omg theres soo many BFP man i hope next month is going to be just as good !!!!
maybe all us other ladys will get our bfps!!!


----------



## wannabeamom

hey hun the :witch: got me this month :(


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to throw myself back in with Sept 30 as my test date. I think I started there, and now I'm back. LOL I don't even know what DPO I'll be then, but I don't want to skip POAS'ing through the entire month!

So many :bfp:s! I want one! CONGRATS, ladies!


----------



## JIGGY

carriecinaz said:


> I got my BFP today!!! I thought AF had come yesterday but it was just light spotting and so I peed on an ic about 15 mins ago and BFP! Very faint and doesn't show very well in the picture but hubby confirmed it's there!!!
> 
> SarahM - You can change mine from AF to BFP please!!! I'm under the 12th.

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats babe xx


----------



## Janiepops

Ahh sooo many :bfp: this month!!! Makes me ever more hopeful :)

Can you put me down for testing on the 21st please??? xx


----------



## bbhopes

WOO HOO!!! Congratulations to all the :bfp: Ladies!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey girls i just realised its only the 14th september and we are only 4 bfp's away from beating August........how good are we, see i told you this would be a lucky thread.....(just not for me though :rofl:)

Way to go girls :wohoo:


----------



## claire911

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies! :hugs: to all the ladies who got the :witch:

Hope next month is your month SarahMelissa.... you're doing a great job on this thread :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

wannabeamom said:


> hey hun the :witch: got me this month :(

Darn:dohh: it wannabeamom. I was hoping you will get that :bfp: this time around. I'm sorry :hugs: Well tomorrow i'm going to test because AF is due on Wednesday.


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

:witch: came for a visit early this morning. Guess I'm out. Good luck to the rest of you who haven't tested and Congrats to all the BFP's!!! I _will_ join you one day! :thumbup:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

nervousgal said:


> you can put a :bfp: beside my name :happydance:

WOOHOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kates1122

:witch: got me last night


----------



## janet

witch got me on the exact day again, horrible witch, congrats to all bfp's and lots of good luck to those still waiting :) onwards and upwards for all us who got the witch this month xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Kates1122 said:


> :witch: got me last night

Noooo!! I was actually anxious and was waiting for you to reply with your BFP!! :( I think it was just practice for your BFP next month. :)


----------



## purple01

Tested this morning and got :bfn: :( No AF yet though so maybe there is still a slight chance.


----------



## BumpyCake

:bfp: for me!!! :thumbup:

I love all of you ladies out there and I really hope to see all of you in the pregnancy forums. I appreciate the support I've been given here for the last 6 months. I feel a little sad to go but we'll be together again soon. I wish you all the best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## happyface82

I am happy to announce my BFP!!!!I couldn't believe it until I saw it on a digi: Pregnant!!! (I'm under Sept 15th)

Thank you all for your advice and support! Will still be around if thats ok! 

Good luck to all of you still waiting to test!

xxxxx


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS Happyface82!


----------



## LinziLoo

Congrats ladies on your BFPs! Wishing you all the best for the future!

:hugs: for everyone that af got! Onwards to next month!

I'm still stuck in limbo. Would be happy to see af! Still cramping too, wish she would hurry up and get it over with!


----------



## happyface82

Thank you Beltane!!! 


xxxx


----------



## samola84

Its a BFN for me, My doc tested and said I didn't ovulate this month at all :( Im on provera to get the witch :(

Good Luck everyone and BIG FAT hug to all those BFPers :) I hope you have easy labors and deliveries to healthy cute babies.


----------



## JIGGY

happyface82 said:


> I am happy to announce my BFP!!!!I couldn't believe it until I saw it on a digi: Pregnant!!! (I'm under Sept 15th)
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and support! Will still be around if thats ok!
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting to test!
> 
> xxxxx



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hunx


----------



## JIGGY

BumpyCake said:


> :bfp: for me!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I love all of you ladies out there and I really hope to see all of you in the pregnancy forums. I appreciate the support I've been given here for the last 6 months. I feel a little sad to go but we'll be together again soon. I wish you all the best of luck. :hugs:




:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: cong:happydance:congrats hunni :thumbup: xx


----------



## Starflower

Yey congratulations Bumpyface and Happyface :) Am really happy for you and everyone who's got a :bfp: so far this month. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months, and sending loads of babydust to those who are still waiting :)

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Megg33k

BumpyCake said:


> :bfp: for me!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I love all of you ladies out there and I really hope to see all of you in the pregnancy forums. I appreciate the support I've been given here for the last 6 months. I feel a little sad to go but we'll be together again soon. I wish you all the best of luck. :hugs:

OMG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so excited for you!!! :hugs: I've loved talking with you and you've been great support in here! Enjoy your time in the pregnancy forums! A H&H 9 months, sweetie!!!



happyface82 said:

> I am happy to announce my BFP!!!!I couldn't believe it until I saw it on a digi: Pregnant!!! (I'm under Sept 15th)
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and support! Will still be around if thats ok!
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting to test!
> 
> xxxxx

YAY! When you said that the line was definitely pink, I knew you were golden! :) CONGRATS, hun! That's awesome! A H&H 9 months to you as well!!! :hugs:

YAY for :bfp:s!!! I can have mine now? Please?


----------



## RedRose19

ladies no AF since june... im gonna test 2mor im sooo nervous............. :(


----------



## Ohboy

I think I'm a BFN :( I was supposed to start thursday or friday. But looks like AF is here today. Unless i'm "spotting" but i'm sure i'm not so lucky. HPT's all coming back negatory. Ho hum . . . The nerve of her to get my hopes up all weekend just to show up late today. How horrible.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies congrats to those who got their BFP so very HAPPY for YOU!!!

:hugs:


Sarah Melissa please put that nasty ol :witch: down for me please. :cry:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on the bfps, :dust: for the testers and :hugs: for the girls who are going to get them next month


----------



## jodie4805

please add me to 27th September. I'm planning to test on my birthday.


----------



## DragonMummy

I have rejigged my chart and it is now lovely and sense-making. I need to be changed to 19th please - which is Harry's 3rd birthday. Wouldn't that be a nice pressie?


----------



## Wallie

It's absolutely wonderful that there are so many bfp's but could you lucky ladies tell me which days you dtd please or something you did different than normal. This would give me some hope.

Thanks

:hugs:


----------



## Mork

Hi wallie, we dtd every other day, but the day before i ov'd we did it in the morning (not sure if that made a difference?) Good luck xx


----------



## jessndoug

bfn....im hoping I just tested to early


----------



## Melissa_M

Wallie said:


> It's absolutely wonderful that there are so many bfp's but could you lucky ladies tell me which days you dtd please or something you did different than normal. This would give me some hope.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :hugs:

we did it every other day leading up to ovulation and then the day after ovulation as well, and we used preseed :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Well I used one of the test strips from early-pregnancy.com. It was a :bfn: I know that they are supposed to work 7-10 DPO. My hope is that I just took it too early. I am 7 dpo today...I would love to retest tomorrow morning (today I tested at 5 in the afternoon but I hadn't gone wee since noon). Do you think I would be making a mistake by testing in the morning? I have another one. And since with these you can find out early, when do you think I should retest? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

*SarahMelissa* Please do not put the :bfn: next to my name yet. Especially since it's so early. Only when I get the :witch: will I want you to do that. Thanks!


----------



## banana1011

Guppy - 7 dpo is REALLY early my dear. The _average_ day ladies get their bfp is 13 dpo. So, for every woman who gets a bfp at 10 dpo, there's another one who gets their bfp at 16 dpo. The tests (all early response tests...wether bought online or first response) say you can test as early as 4 or 5 days before you're missed period, but that doesn't mean if you see a neg. that it is a true neg. I'd wait until at least 10 dpo to test again (unless you're a POAS-aholic like myself.)


----------



## fluffpuffin

SarahMelissa, I know you put me down for the:witch: but she still hasn't turned up. still bfn though, what a bummer. congrats to everyone for their bfp's. It's a lucky month.
xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Wow, excited for all you ladies who got your :bfp:!! And for those who didn't, hang in there your turn is definitely coming soon!! :dust:


----------



## xkissyx

could you put me down for the 18th please AF was due today but if she doesn't arrive before friday i'm going to test.... fx'd everyone :dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi,

Can I pre-order a BFP for 25th September please before they all sell out?

Thank you xx


Congratulations to all you lucky ladies xxxx


----------



## happyface82

Wallie said:


> It's absolutely wonderful that there are so many bfp's but could you lucky ladies tell me which days you dtd please or something you did different than normal. This would give me some hope.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :hugs:

Hey! For us it was our first month trying and I was ill for sometime so we only did it the day before ov and on the day of ov at around 6 in the evening. . .

Good luck to you!!

xxx


----------



## babyhope

Wow!!! This is sooo amazing!!! I was :bfp: #6 and now you guys are on 46!!! So cool!


----------



## cheekygrin

:bfp:Put me down for Sept 3rd! Yay!:bfp:


----------



## SarahMelissa

cheekygrin said:


> :bfp:Put me down for Sept 3rd! Yay!:bfp:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## wait.and.see

Congratulation everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulation ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## jess_smurf

af came on friday i am out :(


----------



## Melsue129

SarahMelissa can you put me back down but for the 30th.. AF got me on the 1st so I think I might still be in the game... LOL.. Fx'd!! :dust: to everyone


----------



## WelshRose

Hi SarahMelissa:hugs:
Could you add me to the 24th please.

Huge congrats to all the ladies that are soaring way up high on:cloud9:

Jessa and Carrieanne huge :hugs: sweethearts, so sorry for your losses.

And everyone else good luck and :dust: for the ovulation countdown and testing:hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## purple01

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! :happydance:

If you got your BFP already, or when you do please complete this poll:

DPO when you got your BFP

Sorry to all those that are already out :hugs: Good luck for next month :dust:

Im still in limbo - BFN yet no AF :shrug:


----------



## claire911

48!!!! That's fab! Must have nearly beaten Aug now. I am off on hols for a week so its a BnB rehab for me but I expect to see plenty more BFPs when I get back.....plus my own would be nice :haha: 

Fingers crossed for everyone :babydust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ive been stalking again.....congratulations to rckstrcwgrl, better2gether and jadesmama


----------



## nb1984

The :witch: just arrived, so I am out, good luck to all those still to test!!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## cheekygrin

I noticed on the list that your name appears today SarahMelissa -Any luck for you?

Wishing you :dust: and a :bfp: for you. 

You have done such a great job placing everyone's results!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

cheekygrin said:


> I noticed on the list that your name appears today SarahMelissa -Any luck for you?
> 
> Wishing you :dust: and a :bfp: for you.
> 
> You have done such a great job placing everyone's results!

Congratz for your :bfp:


----------



## Beltane

This is the coolest thread ever! Congrats to all who got their BFP!


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh my gosh!! So many :bfp:s!! Congratulations!!! 
And today is just the FIRST half of the month! Can't wait to see all the :bfp:s at the end!! :happydance:


----------



## madcam

hi im new to this site could you put me down for the 19th sept only a couple of days cant wait lol


----------



## natasja32

Hey hunny could you put me down to test for the 30th please. :hugs:


----------



## tigs

wooo hooo this appears to be a very lucky month...

Congrats to all you BFP ....

fx to all you ladies who got the evil witch this month lets hope next month is for you...


----------



## fluffpuffin

Check this out, I thought I was out for the month & now I've got a :bfp: total shock!!!! I thought af was coming, no pregnancy symptoms at all, unbelievable. good luck to everyone else for the rest of this month. don't give up even if after 14dpo test still shows :bfn: & thanks for everyone's support. :hugs: :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## CJane

Woo, huge congratulations Fluffpuffin!!! :happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

fluffpuffin said:


> Check this out, I thought I was out for the month & now I've got a :bfp: total shock!!!! I thought af was coming, no pregnancy symptoms at all, unbelievable. good luck to everyone else for the rest of this month. don't give up even if after 14dpo test still shows :bfn: & thanks for everyone's support. :hugs: :hugs:
> xxxx

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Congrats Fluffpuffin and all the BFPs! What a month!!
I'm feeling cautiously hopeful tonight as FF has marked me as triphasic :D We'll know either way by Friday.... *crosses fingers*


----------



## WannaB

Wow, how wonderful! Congrats to all the bfpers and good luck to the rest of the testers!!:dust: Witchy got me so you can count me out.:dohh:


----------



## mizzk

Congratz to everybody! 

I think i may be getting my BFP... I done a frer after work today and i got the faintest pink line! I will be deffo testing again tomorrow, pray it gets darker so i can tell! Will come back to let you know!!!! xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

cheekygrin said:


> I noticed on the list that your name appears today SarahMelissa -Any luck for you?
> 
> Wishing you :dust: and a :bfp: for you.
> 
> You have done such a great job placing everyone's results!


Thanks cheekygrin, well my temp has been down for 3 days now so i assumed AF would get me yesterday but still no sign of her, which is really strange, im sure she will get me today.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG well DONE Fluffpuffin! Did NOT see that coming! Really chuffed for you. xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

SarahMelissa said:


> cheekygrin said:
> 
> 
> I noticed on the list that your name appears today SarahMelissa -Any luck for you?
> 
> Wishing you :dust: and a :bfp: for you.
> 
> You have done such a great job placing everyone's results!
> 
> 
> Thanks cheekygrin, well my temp has been down for 3 days now so i assumed AF would get me yesterday but still no sign of her, which is really strange, im sure she will get me today.Click to expand...

It hasn't dropped under the coverline! My Aunt used to chart (actually, it was this time last year she conceived) and it dropped cold but not under the coverline. The doctor says some women's body go cold when they get pregnant because it's new to the body (it's very rare, but it does happen) and it could be because of iron. 
So good luck!! And it isn't over until AF shows! :dust::dust:


----------



## Deeni

Congrats to all the BFPs!! I'm almost at the end of the 2WW so I should know soon. I need some of that water that you all have been drinking!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

DragonMummy said:


> OMG well DONE Fluffpuffin! Did NOT see that coming! Really chuffed for you. xxx

thanks - all the best for you too. xx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

fluffpuffin said:


> Check this out, I thought I was out for the month & now I've got a :bfp: total shock!!!! I thought af was coming, no pregnancy symptoms at all, unbelievable. good luck to everyone else for the rest of this month. don't give up even if after 14dpo test still shows :bfn: & thanks for everyone's support. :hugs: :hugs:
> xxxx

:thumbup: congratz on your :bfp: :happydance: When are you due now?


----------



## kmac625

Well, I'm out for this month (big sigh!!!). Two days of low temps and some pink and brown when I wipe...on to cycle 4.


----------



## LinziLoo

Wow, fluffpuffin congratulations! Wishing you all the best for the future! :happydance:

Good to know that you can get BFN and then BFP later, I'm still waiting on af or BFP. Boo!! I'll not give up hope though, you've proved to me that it happens!

All the best x


----------



## nervousgal

:thumbup: WOW 52 BFP's.. Talk about baby boom!:happydance:


----------



## lori

Add me to the list of BFPs!!!!!!!!!

Good luck girls!


----------



## SarahMelissa

lori said:


> Add me to the list of BFPs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck girls!


Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lori

SarahMelissa said:


> lori said:
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of BFPs!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck girls!
> 
> 
> Congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! Great job with this thread, by the way. I love that you've kept it updated and exciting.

:dust:​


----------



## SarahMelissa

She got me girls :witch: :cry:


----------



## Melissa_M

SarahMelissa said:


> She got me girls :witch: :cry:

Awe sorry SarahMelissa :hugs: I think every girl here has been rooting for you, I know you'll get it soon, you deserve it!!!


----------



## banana1011

Aw SarahMelissa...I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Melissa, me and DH are having 2 weeks holidays starting 28th September so my next O will happen that first week we are off, so hopefully we will catch it next time since we will be around each other all the time and not have to work about work hours.


----------



## livbaybee1

Sorry about the witch getting u hun  horrible witch grrr.
Enjoy ur holiday and relax and have a good time when u go :)
Next month for us hopfully girls :) xoxox


----------



## vkj73

sarahmelissa i'm so sorry af got you:sad2:

i hope you have a wonderful holiday :kiss:

thanks again for keeping this updated :hugs:

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

SarahMelissa I'm so sorry!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Sarah Melissa, so sorry the evil witch got you I hope you and your DH enjoy your hols and catch that egg


----------



## DragonMummy

Sorry to hear that SM....


:witch: got me too.... :cry:


----------



## mrphyemma

SarahMelissa and DragonMummy sorry she got you girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple01

The :witch: got me too this morning :(


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa and DM on the same day... consider my heart broken into a million little pieces, girls! :hugs: to you both! I hate those damned :witch:es!


----------



## Twinmad

Aww!!! SarahMelissa. I'm soooo sorry she got you.... i still had my FXd for you :nope:.... a conceptionmoon will do you and DH a world of good hun :hugs:


----------



## cheekygrin

Awwe, Bummer for you SarahMelissa. 

The hol is a great idea, refresh and make sure you really enjoy yourself!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for this coming month! 

:dust:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

SarahMelissa said:


> She got me girls :witch: :cry:

Noooooooooooooooooooooo! :cry:

Have a lovely holiday sweetheart xxxx


----------



## urchin

am so sorry to hear that sarahmelissa - and dragonmummy too :(
boooooo! down with AF


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to hear your news, DM and SarahMelissa.... Gutted for you both xx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:dohh: Sarah. You are the BFP cheerleader in this group. I was hoping that you can cheer for your self. Sorry that she got you..I'm praying that she go past my way. AF is due today for me. I'm going to test tomorrow.


----------



## Tudor Rose

got a faint :bfp: today, not getting my hopes up as im prone to chemical pregnancies, i think i Ovulated early this month!


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry to hear that Sarah Melissa, you deserve it so much after all your lovely cheering. Have a wonderful time away :hugs:


----------



## CJane

Aww, Sarah Melissa, no!! :cry:

Was so hoping that you would get your BFP this month... Gutted for you. 

:dust: for next month hun....


----------



## mightyspu

:cry: she got me.


----------



## BroodyBecks

The :witch: got me.......:cry:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to hear she got you, girls.

But Tudor, fingers crossed for you, honey. Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## BumpyCake

Tudor Rose said:


> got a faint :bfp: today, not getting my hopes up as im prone to chemical pregnancies, i think i Ovulated early this month!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Found Buba28 in the announcments, congratulations :happydance:

And congratulations tudor rose :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ill be testing again on the 29th if I can wait that long...lol


----------



## Beltane

WOW--this is such a lucky month for so many!


----------



## Liz2

Wow, this is a great thread.....don't know how I missed it!! 

SarahMelissa can you put me down for the 22nd? Thanks love!!

Congrats to all you ladies with BFP! And good luck next month to all the ladies who had to deal with the witch!!


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## tigs

I'm out.. the witch got me


----------



## RedRose19

:bfn: for me :cry:


----------



## BabyBubbles

bfn for me today :( but still no af. Going to stay positive and test in a couple of days. Or maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## roc

horrible old :witch: got me...:cry: out this time round..
BUT congrats to all those who got their bfps!! theres hope for the rest of us yet!!:dust:


----------



## MissyMojo

im out :witch: caught up with me today, but im happy too as my cycles are slowly getting shorter:)


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## wait.and.see

BFN for me yesterday. Not sure when i ovulated though so will test again in a few days if AF doesnt show xo


----------



## xkissyx

could you put me down for AF plz she finally got me just before midnight ....


----------



## babyhope

SarahMelissa said:


> She got me girls :witch: :cry:

I am so sorry SarahMelissa....that witch is such a bitch!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi, i'm out, :witch: got me - I've started spotting so I'm sure she'll be here in full force sooner or later. On one hand this is a good thing, it means my bits are working after BCP but I can't help feel a teensy bit disappointed.

Good luck and :dust: to everyone and congrats to those lucky ladies with :bfp:


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls :bfn: this morning and temp as dropped a fair bit.

Fingers crossed it ain't over yet :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello lovely ladies!!! :dance:

I am thrilled to say that I got my.... :bfp: today! :wohoo:

Congrats to all who got theirs.
Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone still waiting to test or trying again! 

Ps- SarahMelissa You are doing a wonderful job with this thread! And ladies, you are a WONDERFUL group and community. I couldn't have done it without you...or my husband haha :haha:


----------



## spidey6

Hi, I'm out, AF got me yesterday. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all those still waiting. x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations Guppy :happydance:


----------



## banana1011

Congrats Guppy!!!!!


----------



## JIGGY

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats guppy xxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Even though I had in my mind I would have a May baby..Last night at 11pm>>>:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch: She came!!!..I said..Well she wouldn't come so let me test..And she said na ah ah ah my dear..I going to be here for another cycle. It's not time for me to take a vaction from seeing you yet!!

So i'm back to CD1..But any ways :happydance: Congratz for all the :bfp: and the prayers for you who are still waiting to test..Off to the June's group. Take care ladies :angel:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Tulip said:


> Morning girls :bfn: this morning and temp as dropped a fair bit.
> 
> Fingers crossed it ain't over yet :(


You are still above coverline, so it's not over yet!!:hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations Guppy!!!!!:flow:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Guppy!


----------



## LadyK

:witch: got me too :cry:


----------



## LadyK

I&#8217;ve just checked the first page and it says 272 testers with 56 BFP&#8217;s so far. I think I also read somewhere on this thread that the average chances of getting PG each cycle (assuming everything is &#8220;normal&#8221;) is 20%. So by just over half way through the month we are at 20.5%. Am I right? So hopefully if the BFPs keep coming then we&#8217;ll be well over 20% this month which could give those of us who are still waiting for one more hope?!


----------



## LinziLoo

Congrats to those with BFP! Wishing you all the best for the future!

I was gonna test tomorrow but my tests haven't arrived and I start work at 7am so will miss fmu. Don't trust the ebay cheapies I got. So that leaves me to test on Monday cos we are spending the weekend with in laws (again). 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## nevaeh

still no af since july 20th, neg. and going for ultrasound today


----------



## Kates1122

congrats guppy!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Guppy!

Did I actually remember to ask to be put back into the testing pool for Sept 30? I don't remember! I O'd either yesterday or the day before, so I should be solid to test then... I hope! :) C'mon 2 pink lines! Save me some dye, girls!


----------



## grumpygal76

can someone tell me what they think of my chart.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210
i am now 9 dpo. fingers crossed.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

grumpygal76 said:


> can someone tell me what they think of my chart.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/298210
> i am now 9 dpo. fingers crossed.



Looks pretty good so far! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

No bfp's for me to enter this morning??? :( There has to be more, c'mon girls that havent updated us yet, where are your bfp's :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Guppy!
> 
> Did I actually remember to ask to be put back into the testing pool for Sept 30? I don't remember! I O'd either yesterday or the day before, so I should be solid to test then... I hope! :) C'mon 2 pink lines! Save me some dye, girls!

Yes i put you back in for the 30th :) good luck :dust:


----------



## Nel.B

:nope: not my month this time :cry:

:witch: came last night.


----------



## SarahMelissa

LadyK said:


> Ive just checked the first page and it says 272 testers with 56 BFPs so far. I think I also read somewhere on this thread that the average chances of getting PG each cycle (assuming everything is normal) is 20%. So by just over half way through the month we are at 20.5%. Am I right? So hopefully if the BFPs keep coming then well be well over 20% this month which could give those of us who are still waiting for one more hope?!

20% of the testers so far would be 54.4 bfps and we already have 56 so we are totally going to blow those stats out of the water this month :happydance:


----------



## Deeni

Mark me down for the :witch:

Maybe next month...:cry:


----------



## wait.and.see

SarahMelissa, can you please change my BFN to a BFP!
Woohoo, please stick this time little one xo


----------



## Liz2

wait.and.see said:


> SarahMelissa, can you please change my BFN to a BFP!
> Woohoo, please stick this time little one xo

YAY!!! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww! im so happy for you *wait.and.see* 
Have a H&H 9 month! :D


----------



## wait.and.see

Thank you ladies, i was so sure i was out this month..
After a chemical last month i am a bit nervous.


----------



## Pinkster21

I'm out for this month, AF got me a couple of days ago.

Congrats to all the :bfp:s so far! And good luck to those still to test.:thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats wait.and.see sending you lots of sticky vibes :happydance:


----------



## Marisa08

Can I be added to the 24th, please?:flower:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Wait.And.See!!!


----------



## ginger863

Congratulations wait and see:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Well i'm 9/10 DPO today and had too faint BFP's. Not quite ready for it to go on the list as an official BFP yet as AF isnt due for another few days and i've had a chemical before so will keep you posted.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ginger863

ginger863 said:


> Congratulations wait and see:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Well i'm 9/10 DPO today and had too faint BFP's. Not quite ready for it to go on the list as an official BFP yet as AF isnt due for another few days and i've had a chemical before so will keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


That should say two faint BFP's - think i need to get some sleep!:blush:


----------



## SarahMelissa

ginger863 said:


> Congratulations wait and see:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Well i'm 9/10 DPO today and had too faint BFP's. Not quite ready for it to go on the list as an official BFP yet as AF isnt due for another few days and i've had a chemical before so will keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Good luck, hope i can put a flashing :bfp: next to your name soon :dust:


----------



## babyhope

Wooohoooo!!! Congratulations Guppy!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks babyhope!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Everything xxx for you ginger! Sending you lots of sticky :dust:!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

wait.and.see said:


> Thank you ladies, i was so sure i was out this month..
> After a chemical last month i am a bit nervous.

Its been said that multiple, consecutive chemical pregnancies are quite rare and fairly unlikely. Honestly, having the chemical last month should make you LESS likely to have it happen again this month! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## rsergeant

Hi SarahMelissa

:witch: got me today


----------



## Josiejo

I had 2 faint BFPs yesterday, but I'm only 8dpo so I'm not ready to have the flashing :bfp: next to my name as I'm cramping quite a lot. Have a bad feeling it's not going to stick. AF due next Wednesday


----------



## SarahMelissa

Josiejo said:


> I had 2 faint BFPs yesterday, but I'm only 8dpo so I'm not ready to have the flashing :bfp: next to my name as I'm cramping quite a lot. Have a bad feeling it's not going to stick. AF due next Wednesday

Best of luck Josiejo, i hope i can add your :bfp: soon :dust:


----------



## Mishmo76

I tested 4th Sept and got a BFP!!


----------



## squidge87

I tested on the 14th and got a :bfp: 
:happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrates to the new bfp's :happydance:


----------



## ginger863

congrats to the new BFP's. Well i have another BFP today but still not ready to confirm it as AF is still two days away, got everything crossed.

Goodluck to everyone else still to test, keep the BFP's coming!


----------



## mommy43

wow lots of bfps in sept congrats to all keep em coming :)


----------



## Mishmo76

WOW what a month for BFP's!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

I couldn't wait to test!!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/191398-first-response-early-result-pregnancy-test-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test-irish-twins-omg.html#post3085824


----------



## banana1011

awww!!!! congrats to all the bfp's!!!!!!


----------



## Pippasweetp

hey..i got a negative =[


----------



## banana1011

Pippa - you're not out until AF arrives. I still think you're in the running my dear!


----------



## NGRidley

I caved and tested yesterday morning with a Clear Blue test.

:bfn: 

:witch: not due till tomorrow though so I will still wait till she arrives for it to be official


----------



## purple01

Just wanted to re-post this link on this thread for all those who are testing BFN but don't have AF yet:

DPO/BFP Poll

There are more people getting BFP at 18dpo or more than I thought there would be....remember you're not out til AF arrives! :)

Also congrats to all the BFPs so far.....this has been such a lucky thread....although I think october will be luckier as all the BFNs from this thread will be testing BFP!! ;) Fx'd!!! 

Good luck everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## Newyork

Hello, I'm fairly new to this site but got my BFP this week. EDD 22 May 2010. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! Congrats... Congrat... Congrats! So many :bfp:s!


----------



## nicholatmn

:witch: got me. And I'm not that sad. I'm actually glad my body took a break since I did get pregnant both months before this. 

ON TO OCTOBER!! :happydance:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi everyone, congrats on the success of this thread sarahmellisa, what an amazing amount of BFP's!

all those got their BFPs please come over to the May Mummies 2010 in the pregnancy buddies section, we can carry on with the success of this thread...

babydust and stickydust to all xx


----------



## Wiffie81

I caved, tested today, dont know why because Its way too early. Obviously it was a :bfn:

Totally expect :witch: now, I know, I know, it still could be positive, but you know that way when you just know. My skin has broken out, _SO_ moody and temp drop.

Sarah Mellissa, like you, im on holiday when I OV next, but Ill be testing again in November now because my cycles are so long.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## urchin

this is the most fantastic thread ever! Do come and join us in May Mummies to keep the positive vibe going :D

There's still nearly 2 weeks left of September, so plenty of time for more BFPs .... fingers crossed for everyone left in the running for this month - and for the rest of you lovely laydeez for next month xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

wow - what a lucky thread indeed! congrats to all the latest bfp's.
xxx


----------



## grumpygal76

has anyone ever got a faint line at 10 dpo on a dollar tree test? Im trying not to get excited but i see a faint line but i don't want to get excited in case its evap. are those test (new choice)prone to evaps?


----------



## ginger863

Never used one of those tests (dont have them over here) but does the line you see have any colour to it at all, evaps are normally just grey shadows and have no colour to them. Also how quickly did the line show up. Very unusaul for an evap to show within ten mins.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I have used the dollar tree ones and have NEVER gotten an evap. Just a straight up :bfn: If you got even a faint line it's real!!! Got any pics? Fingers xxx but I think it's already a :bfp:!!:hugs:


----------



## grumpygal76

i just got a faint line on the frer i think i am BFP


----------



## Mork

Hey all!
Congrats to those with BFP's and good luck next month to those who didn;t. 
Sarah Melissa - you are doing such a grand job!! Was wondering though, there are a couple of ladies in the early days of may with no result - have they disappeared??
xx


----------



## grumpygal76

10 DPO BFP!!!!! im shaking i took a digital and sure enough there it was.


----------



## Missy86

congrats xx


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats girlies!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mork said:


> Hey all!
> Congrats to those with BFP's and good luck next month to those who didn;t.
> Sarah Melissa - you are doing such a grand job!! Was wondering though, there are a couple of ladies in the early days of may with no result - have they disappeared??
> xx

Yes Mork some girls seem to have disappeared, i have even tried stalking them to find a chart or something to see what happened, but to no avail.

congrats to the 3 new bfps that happened while i slept :wohoo:


----------



## grumpygal76

how do i post a pic


----------



## SarahMelissa

grumpygal76 said:


> how do i post a pic

go to the "advanced" bit and then click on the paperclip and upload it from your computer


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im off for the day now girls, my sisters wedding today, so i will be back tomorrow, hope to see lots of bfps :)


----------



## ginger863

Wow, so many BFP's this month. Congratulations to the new ones. Well i've done 5 tests altogether since yesterday, all with BFP's. Really worried about hving another chemical though so gonna keep testing for another couple of days til AF is due and then maybe a couple of days after. Did anyone else announvce their BFP before AF was due? Am i just being paranoid?


----------



## WannaB

Fingers crossed for you Ginger!:hugs: And what great results!:happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Amazing girls, :hugs: all round. Hope to be joining the list soon!


----------



## Liz2

66, Wow that is amazing!!! Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Congrats all new to be mommies!!!!!!!!


:hugs:


----------



## grumpygal76

i can't believe im going to be a mommy. I wish everyone a BFP and lots of babydust....im sprinkling it all over for you ladies.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

grumpygal76 said:


> 10 DPO BFP!!!!! im shaking i took a digital and sure enough there it was.


Wow!! So happy for you!! Hope you have a healthy, wonderful pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

grumpygal76 said:


> i can't believe im going to be a mommy. I wish everyone a BFP and lots of babydust....im sprinkling it all over for you ladies.



I'll take alot of that , thank you!!:haha:


----------



## Jake_1

Hey there girls

Congrats on all the :bfp:'s what an exciting month/thread.

Sarahmelissa - you have done an absolutely fantastic job with this thread and I can see how much everyone appreciates it.

I was down for testing on the 10th, got :bfn: and no af, but alas the :witch: finally reared her head, 16 days late I might add - not only is she a bitch but a late one too! :cry:

so I'm out but wish everyone yet to test :dust: and extra :dust: for all you girlies I will see over in the oct testing/june baby thread!

x


----------



## sabreNeric

I cant believe all the :bfp: this month! Im really hoping this is my lucky month as well! im 6/7 DPO and think i had some implantation bleeding today! :thumbup: So im going to take a first response test the 22nd, I hope thats not to early to test, I just cant wait anymore! :D 
Lots of sticky baby :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Ginger!


----------



## ~Hope

Wow! I can't believe how many :bfp:s there were for our September testers!

Congrats to all the new soon to be mommies.

Here's hoping we can beat some records in the October thread too :dust:


----------



## Kailm

well what can I say...this seems to be a very lucky thread, congrats to all those who got their BFP and for those who didn't I'm keeping my FX'd for you for next time!

i've already added my test date of 28th sept to another thread, but hoping if i join this one maybe some of the luck may come my way!

I'm a completely mental symptom spotter and got it sooooo wrong last month, so feeling a little low this time...

Good luck to those who are still yet to test!


----------



## ginger863

Ok. I tested again this morning and the line is definately darker than yesterdays so i'm going to very cautiously announce my BFP so you can put me on the list sarahmelissa. Got everything crossed that it's a sticky one this time. Will try and add photos shortly. Goodluck to all the other september testers x


----------



## Tulip

That's great news Ginger, congratulations honey!
Looking forward to stalking your progress in 1st Tri :hugs:
xx


----------



## Tulip

SarahMelissa, after Thursday's BFN my temps plummeted and :witch: got me today, the beeeyatch. Thanks for all your work on this thread it's been quite an amazing result so far.

Congrats again to all the BFPs!

Now I just need to hope that CD4 isn't too late for a FSH test (damn you, witch, for arriving at the weekend).

xxx


----------



## Kris

this mth sure is LUCKY! Just did a POAS and got my BFP ... Thanks for all of your support ladies :) Can you please update thanks :)


----------



## Missy86

Congrats Kris, Mine hasnt sunk in yet


----------



## Kris

awww im still in shock ....deep down i knew though ... Seriously though ... Im shaking still and JUST did it within the last 30 mins lol


----------



## Missy86

Aww are you gonna do a digi


----------



## WANBMUM

Congrats girls on your bfps!!!:flower:

Sarahmelissa you can put bfn next to my name, af is on her way the bitch, so pissed off :cry: but I know I'll dust myself off and start the whole process again! It's just not my time yet :nope:

best of luck up everyone else waiting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mizzk

Can you please put me down as................ :bfp:!!!!! I have just got it this last 20mins... i don't know what to do with myself! Thankyou! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar35

WANBMUM said:


> Congrats girls on your bfps!!!:flower:
> 
> Sarahmelissa you can put bfn next to my name, af is on her way the bitch, so pissed off :cry: but I know I'll dust myself off and start the whole process again! It's just not my time yet :nope:
> 
> best of luck up everyone else waiting. Fingers crossed.

:hugs:


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats to all those with :bfp: s you give me hope!


----------



## Bexx

Don't know if I'm supposed to join this thread as well lol, but if it's OK, can you put me down for testing on the 24th please? :)


----------



## banana1011

Congrats to all the new bfp's!!!! So excited for you all! 

:dust: to all of us waiting to test and for those who got the nasty ol' hag. :hugs:


----------



## grumpygal76

congrats mizzk !!! i found out yesterday tooo! we can be buddies I am still shocked I took 7 diff tests to be sure I didn't think it would happen so soon after the bcp. Only stopped pill in july. Baby dust ladies. I know there will be lots more BFP's in here. Im sprinkling you all!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulatons to the new :bfp:'s and sorry to the girls who got the :witch: :hugs:


----------



## Widger

I'm very scared to admit it but I got a BFP. 14dpo BFN, 16dpo BFP on 16th Sept, been testing frantically ever since and still getting lines so I just have to chill out now I suppose.

I just hope this is 4th time lucky. FXd

SarahMelissa - Thanks for running this thread and good luck to everyone on getting their BFPs this month and next.


----------



## sabreNeric

I cant believe all the :bfp:! thats Great! 
Can you change my date to the 22nd?
Im pretty sure I had Implantation bleeding yesterday at 7 DPO and although im dying to test now I dont want to get ahead of myself so im going to wait until the 22nd. 
Anyone else have implantation bleeding? I really think this is my lucky month!!!!!! :thumbup: Do you think 11 DPO is long enough to wait to test?
Lots of Sticky Baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

It could be long enough sabreNeric! :thumbup:. I got my :bfp: only 10 DPO, so it is very possible that you could get yours at 11 DPO! But, just remember that every pregnant woman's body is different, so if you do get a :bfn: that does not mean that you are not pregnant- you still could be!


----------



## Kates1122

guppy you better wait for me in first tri!!! i will be there next month i hope!


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't believe that there have been 72 :bfp: already! I tested 2 days ago and I was #56. This thread is amazing! So lucky. :dust: to all!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Kate* I will be sure to wait! I know you'll be w/ me soon! :flower:


----------



## Kates1122

i will try my hardest for next month :winkwink:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> I can't believe that there have been 72 :bfp: already! I tested 2 days ago and I was #56. This thread is amazing! So lucky. :dust: to all!

I told everyone this was going to be the most successful thread all year - im everyone's little lucky charm :rofl:, just hope i can join you all in 1st tri next month


----------



## Guppy051708

You will SarahMelissa! I just know it! And you deserve this so much! :hug:


----------



## Kates1122

you sure do sarah melissa! i will be rooting you on the whole way! it has to happen since you are going on vaca this cycle!!!


----------



## livbaybee1

OMG 72????? thats mad lol, happy for u all :D xoxox


----------



## nicholatmn

There was probably going to be a shortage of babies in May. lol Not anymore! Baby boom!


----------



## madcam

hi ladies was due :af: yesterday and she didnt turn up not gunna test till monday though want to make sure :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

madcam said:


> hi ladies was due :af: yesterday and she didnt turn up not gunna test till monday though want to make sure :flower:

:wohoo: good luck :dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow, wow, wow. This thread is amazing. SarahMelissa, you are a lucky charm! Congrats girls on all the :bfp:, loads of :dust: to those still in the 2ww and :hugs: and :dust: for next month for all the other mummies to be.


----------



## Tulip

What a fab thread. So.... 100% success rate next month then? Let's invade 1st Tri!!

Congratulations to the lucky 72!
xxx


----------



## surreysharon

You have given us all hope about the whole 25% chance each month statement

x


----------



## Lkeecey

yay! Put me down for 27th September :D Thanks so much!


----------



## aquablue

im still unsure of my situation tested again yesterday and it was a BFN 
my period is very late however since the MC its still not settled 
so im still wainting to see if af will show her ugly face or if the BFN will become a BFP


----------



## RedRose19

still no AF :wacko: but im not gonna test again... im going to be gettin bloods done 2mor... im so nervous........


----------



## Janiepops

Well I was meant to be testing tomorrow (witch due then) but found a cheapie test in the bathroom cabinet and tested this morning.....and its :bfp:!

I've had 3 miscarriages already this year tho, and the last was only 4 weeks ago :( I KNOW I should have waited again for a while, but these things just happen......I just hope it wasn't a mistake to fall again so soon.

Congrats to all the other :bfp:s this month too!! xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

babyhopes10 said:


> still no AF :wacko: but im not gonna test again... im going to be gettin bloods done 2mor... im so nervous........

Good luck!! They'll sort something out for you hun. You're taking the first step in the right direction. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Janiepops said:


> Well I was meant to be testing tomorrow (witch due then) but found a cheapie test in the bathroom cabinet and tested this morning.....and its :bfp:!
> 
> I've had 3 miscarriages already this year tho, and the last was only 4 weeks ago :( I KNOW I should have waited again for a while, but these things just happen......I just hope it wasn't a mistake to fall again so soon.
> 
> Congrats to all the other :bfp:s this month too!! xxx

Congrats & welcome to first tri!! :hugs: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
xx


----------



## summerbaby

WOW what a month ladies. Congrats to all who have had their BFP, and sorry for all who have been visited by the :witch: 
well im out as she found me today.. Booo to you witchie... 
back to BD-ing all month.. My husband will be happy. Plus think of all the calories ill burn! silver lining..hehehe


----------



## Beltane

Congrats to all the new BFP's!


----------



## modo

Thank you for adding my bfp Sarah Mellisa. I can't believe there have been 72 bfps so far!!!!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats to all the BFP!!! And lots of baby dust to those testing next month!

I cannot believe the numbers this month, it's crazy!


----------



## DeeDee2009

I also got my :bfp: this month! i'd been testing all last week (although I told myself I wouldn't do that, as AF wasn't actually due til yesterday). Got my first positive on Thursday and have taken a few more tests the past couple of days, all :bfp:

Congrats everyone and best wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months! I hope that October is another successful :bfp: month for all of the ladies that it didn't happen for this month.


----------



## moggymay

can you add me for testing on 23rd Sept, hopefully this thread will give me some extra sticky stuff if there is anything to stick! 11DPO today but darent test cos until I do the hope remains...


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats deedee2009. hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months. all the best.
xxx


----------



## apple_20

wow 72 bfp's well done everyone I'm down to test tommorow but i'm really scared I'll get bfn already tested twice (thurs and friday) with bfn's been trying not to poas for the last few days now I'm scared too??
x


----------



## sabreNeric

I took a First response test this morning and it had a very faint second line on it but it is there, i had DH confirm to make sure I wasnt going crazy and seeing things. But then just like an hour ago i had some bleeding like I was starting my period but the blood is brown and I am not having any cramps or anything. So Im not sure if Im officially a :bfp: or if the :witch: got me. :shrug: I tried to take a pic of my :bfp: but my camera takes awful pics and i couldnt get one that focused in on the lines it was just too blurry. 
Any advice ladies???


----------



## apple_20

you had your bfp so you are probably pregnant congrats, this spotting could just be normal I have heard some people get light spotting round the time AF would have been due because of hormones.
see if the bleeding gets worse if it does then i would go docs for a blood test as it may be a chemical. good luck
x


----------



## NGRidley

sabreNeric said:


> I took a First response test this morning and it had a very faint second line on it but it is there, i had DH confirm to make sure I wasnt going crazy and seeing things. But then just like an hour ago i had some bleeding like I was starting my period but the blood is brown and I am not having any cramps or anything. So Im not sure if Im officially a :bfp: or if the :witch: got me. :shrug: I tried to take a pic of my :bfp: but my camera takes awful pics and i couldnt get one that focused in on the lines it was just too blurry.
> Any advice ladies???

Advice on taking the pics:
Your digital camera should have a setting that looks like a flower. It is for cloe up pictures. that setting will allow you to take a pic of the lines


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello

well.......i only asked to be put on the testing list this morning, but for one reason and another, I did a frer and it was BFP!!! I then did a clear blue one and it was also BFP. 

YAY! thanks girlies

xx


----------



## NGRidley

So today was my official test day.....
and it was :bfn: using a FRER

no sign of the :witch: which was due to arrive yesterday,so I am still keeping hope until she does.


----------



## sabreNeric

thanks for the advice on the camera im gonna go try that right now! and the bleeding has stopped it seems and it was all brown so im going to stay positive and call my dr first thing tomorrow for a blood test to confirm! so put me down as a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

sabreNeric said:


> thanks for the advice on the camera im gonna go try that right now! and the bleeding has stopped it seems and it was all brown so im going to stay positive and call my dr first thing tomorrow for a blood test to confirm! so put me down as a :bfp: :happydance:

YAY i'm glad it's stopped! good luck at doc's xx


----------



## madcam

hi can u put :bfn: next to mine was due :af: yesterday and didnt arrive going to do another test tomorrow if she doesnt arrive 

thnks


----------



## urchin

blummin eck - this must be some kind of a record!
congratulations to all the new BFPs xxx


----------



## Dee L

Wow.......I havent been on in a week & there is soooo much :bfp:s!!

Congratulations on those that have & good luck to those still waiting for their :bfp:!


:dust:

Dee
xxx


----------



## DeeDee2009

fluffpuffin said:


> congrats deedee2009. hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months. all the best.
> xxx

thank you and congrats to you too! :happydance:


----------



## armychica06

AF came on the 2nd.... but I am once again in the 2WW- testing on the 26th.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations to the new :bfp:'s, i think we are certainly heading for a record, keep them coming girls :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all BFPs that have happened this month.

Didnt think to post on here sooner but i lost my pregnancy this time big :hugs: to those that have had the same.

Hopefully all those that didnt get a BFP will get one next month x


----------



## SarahMelissa

spencerbear said:


> Congratulations to all BFPs that have happened this month.
> 
> Didnt think to post on here sooner but i lost my pregnancy this time big :hugs: to those that have had the same.
> 
> Hopefully all those that didnt get a BFP will get one next month x

So sorry for your loss :hugs: i have put a little angle next to your name. I hope your doing ok


----------



## natasja32

spencerbear said:


> Congratulations to all BFPs that have happened this month.
> 
> Didnt think to post on here sooner but i lost my pregnancy this time big :hugs: to those that have had the same.
> 
> Hopefully all those that didnt get a BFP will get one next month x

Aw hunny im so sorry for your loss. Sending you loads of :hugs: hunny.


----------



## natasja32

Congrats to all the girls who have gotten their BFPs!:hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

spencerbear said:


> Congratulations to all BFPs that have happened this month.
> 
> Didnt think to post on here sooner but i lost my pregnancy this time big :hugs: to those that have had the same.
> 
> Hopefully all those that didnt get a BFP will get one next month x

 I"m sorry for your loss spencerbear!! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Sorry Spencer bear xx


----------



## mrphyemma

So so sorry spencerbear xx


----------



## Drazic<3

So sorry for your loss Spencerbear :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

af showed up.. but i dont mind ill be ready for next cycle i hope.. AF finally showed up after 3 nearly 4 months :wacko:


----------



## Rabbittchild

I'm so sorry Spencerbear :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

sorry to read the news spencerbear. we're all here for you! :flower:

:hug: to you from california!


----------



## SarahMelissa

babyhopes10 said:


> af showed up.. but i dont mind ill be ready for next cycle i hope.. AF finally showed up after 3 nearly 4 months :wacko:

Sorry she got you :hugs: at least you know whats happening now and can try again, lots of dust for next month :dust:


----------



## Kates1122

i can not believe there are this many :bfp:s i hope there are some left for us next month!


----------



## GLD

:bfp: due 26th sept, i can feel it x


----------



## SarahMelissa

We have 10 days to go until the end of September girls, so my challenge to you is........LETS MAKE IT 100 :bfp:'s :wohoo: you can do it!!!!!!


----------



## wait.and.see

Well done everyone, and lots of baby dust to everyone that the witch got for next month!!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm out. The :witch: got me today! On the bright side, that means that I probably did O on CD12 like I thought but then doubted cause of my temps. So, I'm not too torn up. It's the first time AF has shown without help in a long time. So, I'm actually pretty happy. And knowing it was prob CD12, I know that we didn't really get a chance to BD enough before it. So, no biggie! Onward and upward! Just hoping I O this cycle without the Clomid!

Congrats to the CRAZY # of :bfp:s!!!

Sorry for your loss, Spencerbear! :hugs: from Illinois!

:dust: to those still waiting!

Ladies of October testing... We WILL succeed!!! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Well, I'm out. The :witch: got me today! On the bright side, that means that I probably did O on CD12 like I thought but then doubted cause of my temps. So, I'm not too torn up. It's the first time AF has shown without help in a long time. So, I'm actually pretty happy. And knowing it was prob CD12, I know that we didn't really get a chance to BD enough before it. So, no biggie! Onward and upward! Just hoping I O this cycle without the Clomid!
> 
> Congrats to the CRAZY # of :bfp:s!!!
> 
> Sorry for your loss, Spencerbear! :hugs: from Illinois!
> 
> :dust: to those still waiting!
> 
> Ladies of October testing... We WILL succeed!!! :hugs:

Sorry she got you :hugs: best of luck for October :dust:


----------



## madcam

still no:af: tested and still :bfn: 
not sure wether to test again in morning or just wait till she arrives:shrug:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sweetie! Same to you! I have my FX'd that Oct is your month! :hugs: You've done an amazing job on this thread. Thanks for the hard work!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, sweetie! Same to you! I have my FX'd that Oct is your month! :hugs: You've done an amazing job on this thread. Thanks for the hard work!!!

No problems, it has been my pleasure, i think when september ends i am definately going to get withdrawl symptoms :rofl:


----------



## apple_20

bfn no AF yet but I'm would say I'm out x


----------



## Guerita

Hello - 
As I figured, AF arrived in a timely manner on Sunday. I had several days of BFNs on ICs to get used to the thought, but depressing nonetheless. 
On to a fifth month of trying. Phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............


----------



## Norris

Wow 76 :bfp:

well done girls

well I was due :witch: yesterday no sign - testing this morning :bfn: so I am waiting......


----------



## Bella's Mamma

AF arrived in full force so I am out. Bring on October!

Congratulations to all the BFP's! Babydust to all those still waiting xxxxxx


----------



## Starflower

Hey ladies, I think I'm going to have to change my testing date to early October, as i am having a very weird cycle and only ov'd this weekend!! Have been doing loads of :sex: tho and my Birthday is making it even easier to convince DH he wants to!! :) lol

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else tho and sending loads of babydust
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stephwiggy

woweeeee ! this is the most amazing thread ever - congrats to all so far xxxxxx


----------



## Norris

hi all

I'm out :witch:just arrived - I must be a 29 day cycle girl!

Best of luck to everyone else and for the rest of us c'om October and congrats again to all those BFP 

xxxx


----------



## hannah76

well i'm out... af arrived today. at least i had another 28 day cycle with 14 day lp... gotta love that! according to my cycle history (kept track of af days for over a yr! woohoo!!) i am due for a 33 day cycle this month... grr. i seem to have a long cycle every 3rd month for some reason...?

congrats to all the bfp's!!!


----------



## aquablue

im out, af has just turned up
hopefully it will be next time :(


----------



## banana1011

:( I'm so sorry for the ladies who got the dirty hooker. 

I'm still in wait and see mode. 16 dpo and not one symptom other than cramping for the past few days on and off. Either show up so I can move on to October or give me a bfp!!!!!!


----------



## sausages

Well, i haven't yet had a single AF since my daughter arrived, but i am always up for peeing on some sticks!! :D Can you please put me down for 23rd and if that's a BFN i'll test on 30th as well. Hurrah for internet cheapies! :lol:


----------



## hannah76

aw, well banana... your temps are still looking good! i still have my fx'd for you... when are you testing again? you've been strong to hold out!!


----------



## banana1011

Oh I tested this AM...bfn! I'm gonna wait again until AF or Wednesday...whichever comes first. Hate, hate, hate waiting.


----------



## fluffpuffin

banana1011 said:


> :( I'm so sorry for the ladies who got the dirty hooker.
> 
> I'm still in wait and see mode. 16 dpo and not one symptom other than cramping for the past few days on and off. Either show up so I can move on to October or give me a bfp!!!!!!

My bfp came quite late - so you're in with a good chance hun. Good luck! xx


----------



## NGRidley

banana1011 said:


> Oh I tested this AM...bfn! I'm gonna wait again until AF or Wednesday...whichever comes first. Hate, hate, hate waiting.

I know how you feel!!
AF due saturday...tested sunday BFN

now I am waiting for a BFP or the witch!
I am trying to decide what day to test again.


----------



## cbmommy

So AF could possibly be due today. I just don't really know when exactly I'm going to get it considering I got off the pill a month ago. My cycle used to be anywhere from 28-30 days when I was on the pill. Do you think I should take a test??? Or do you think I should try and hold out a few days? 

I want to be a September conceiver! Haha! :)


----------



## NGRidley

Rebecca331 said:


> So AF could possibly be due today. I just don't really know when exactly I'm going to get it considering I got off the pill a month ago. My cycle used to be anywhere from 28-30 days when I was on the pill. Do you think I should take a test??? Or do you think I should try and hold out a few days?
> 
> I want to be a September conceiver! Haha! :)

Have you had breakthough bleeding yet? 

When I went off the pill in July I got AF 6 days later....after that I decided to TTC. I had 28 day cycles on BCP and off my first cycle was 29 days.

If you haven't had breakthrough to hold out a few more days (if possible....i know its hard). If nothing then test.

If you haven't bled at all since stopping BCP then your cycles may be a little out of whack and may need some time to be normal....making it hard to know exactly when you will ovulate


----------



## cbmommy

I got a full blown period 3 days after I stopped bc on 8/25. But haven't had one since. But really.. I feel it coming on at any minute. I'm beginning to get my horrible headache that I get monthly. I get menstrual migraines and have been to the doctor more times that I'd like to admit for it. So I don't think this is my month anyway... But thank you for the response.


----------



## Dee L

I dont know whether or not to be excited as this has never happened to me before!

Today I am 10 dpo & I felt a bit crampy when I got up in the am. Went to the toilet & when I wiped there was a clear discharge with pink discharge on it! Was wondering (read hoping) it was implantation bleeding. 

Has any of you BFPers experienced this?

:dust:

to everyone


Dee
xx


----------



## JLove84

This is coming in a little late, but :witch: came right on schedule. Oh well, o'd today so beginning the next 2ww!


----------



## Guppy051708

Rebecca331 said:


> So AF could possibly be due today. I just don't really know when exactly I'm going to get it considering I got off the pill a month ago. My cycle used to be anywhere from 28-30 days when I was on the pill. Do you think I should take a test??? Or do you think I should try and hold out a few days?
> 
> I want to be a September conceiver! Haha! :)

Rebecca, did you temp? If you knew when you ovulated you could count 14 days after to try to understand when the :witch: would really be coming. This is my first month off the pill and I ovulated 5 days later than I was supposed to. I read that across the board, regardless of cycle length, the lutel phase is almost always 14 days. So counting 14 dPO should work to get your period day. It worked for me :) :dust:


----------



## sabreNeric

Dee L said:


> I dont know whether or not to be excited as this has never happened to me before!
> 
> Today I am 10 dpo & I felt a bit crampy when I got up in the am. Went to the toilet & when I wiped there was a clear discharge with pink discharge on it! Was wondering (read hoping) it was implantation bleeding.
> 
> Has any of you BFPers experienced this?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> to everyone
> 
> 
> Dee
> xx

I had implantation bleeding at 7 DPO and it was pink and clear discharge as well. I took a test at 9 DPO and got a very faint positive, took one the next day at 10 DPO and got my :bfp: and I also had some brown blood on 9 DPO. 
Hope that helps any, It sounds like a VERY good sign though!!:happydance:


----------



## cbmommy

I didn't temp. Trying to figure out your cycle and ovulation after you've come off the pill is very hard!! There is still hope. I mean... AF hasn't come just yet. But I'm not feeling too hopeful...


----------



## NGRidley

Rebecca331 said:


> I didn't temp. Trying to figure out your cycle and ovulation after you've come off the pill is very hard!! There is still hope. I mean... AF hasn't come just yet. But I'm not feeling too hopeful...

Don't give up....
No :witch: then there is still hope!!

i am not temping either....so we are kinda going for the trial and error thing really.
I'm am just guessing that I am O'ing 14 days before AF is due...but really I dont know. I just try to cover my bases and BD many days before and after to ensure that I dont miss it.

I think I'm gonna temp next cycle if Af arrives.


----------



## Guppy051708

You could also use the OPKs to figure out when you ovulate


----------



## cbmommy

I actually picked up an ovulation kit to see when I do. So I'm going to use that if I do get AF. Because I feel like just by me calculating and guessing when I'm ovulating will be totally off! Haha! Especially since I just got off the pill...


----------



## nevaeh

well i am out of the ttc game....just found out i have Polycystic Ovarian Disease waiting to see a specialist in november...gl to all those trying and congrats to all the bfp's


----------



## cbmommy

I am so sorry to hear this!! Best wishes to you! Please keep us updated.


----------



## The Catster

nevaeh said:


> well i am out of the ttc game....just found out i have Polycystic Ovarian Disease waiting to see a specialist in november...gl to all those trying and congrats to all the bfp's

Noooo....u r not out of the ttc game!!!!!!
I have had PCOS for years and have had my little girl and then last year I had 2 mcs...and hoping to get a BFP soon!!! I have cycles between 28-33 days, so ovulate just fine...so please please don't think u r out of the ttc race!! And I am 36!!! Odd against me? yes!!! Will it make me think I am out of the race? no!!

<<<<< (avatar)Never give up on the things that make you smile!!!!

xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

All updated girls :)


----------



## Beltane

Holy Crappola! 79!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Holy cow, look at all those :bfp:!! Save one for me!!(I hope) Congratulations to everyone!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Congrats to all the BFPs! And I agree with Pretty Sakura! Don't take all the babies from us! lol

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months! I'll join y'all soon (better be in October!)


----------



## SarahMelissa

On my latest stalkings through the :bfp: announcements, i found Las78, pinknpurple and kerry2009 - Congratulations girls :happydance:


----------



## Marisa08

I am out. Bummer!! On to TTC in October. Good luck to the rest of you ladies that still will test this month!!:dust:

xoxo
Marisa


----------



## Megg33k

nevaeh said:


> well i am out of the ttc game....just found out i have Polycystic Ovarian Disease waiting to see a specialist in november...gl to all those trying and congrats to all the bfp's

That doesn't mean you're out of the TTC game. Not even a little. Just because it might be harder, doesn't mean that it's impossible. And, knowing that you have it is half the battle. There are tons of things that can help you TTC. I know a lot about it, because I was misdiagnosed with it at one point. If you need any info or help, feel free to PM me. I'm happy to answer anything I can for you. Don't lose hope though. You aren't out at all.


----------



## Missy86

Thats right Megg, look at me.

Never give up


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

wow 80!!! man i wonder how many people are actully signded up to BnB and are using the TTC theard because it be cool to see how many got there BFP out of how many people use this site.....


----------



## Wiffie81

ladies help, posted a pic in the PG test area. All my normal :witch: symptoms are here, I really thought I was out. But this morning the line was faint. Never happened before, do you think its :bfp:

OMG!


----------



## Wiffie81

Got a :bfp: on CBD this morning - 1-2 weeks, that wil do me nicely,

I cant believe it, see those flashing letters next to my name, Sarah Melissa, this is a lucky thread!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wiffie81 said:


> Got a :bfp: on CBD this morning - 1-2 weeks, that wil do me nicely,
> 
> I cant believe it, see those flashing letters next to my name, Sarah Melissa, this is a lucky thread!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations, you get spot number 81 :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

I was feeling quite confident until this morning. I'm 11 DPO and my temp has dropped a bit. :( I so wanted a flashing BFP on this amazing thread.

Congratulations to all the "millions" of ladies with BFP's already and extra babydust to all of us left to test xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## quail

come on ladies you can do it sending lots of babydust:dust:


----------



## eclipse

*cry* I am out, a week early...thought it was implantation until this morning.....good luck on your mission to get to 100~


----------



## WelshRose

Eclipse: Sorry the :witch: got you hun:hugs:

I can't believe we only need 19 more :bfp: til we reach the 100 mark:shock:
I think it should go down in the guiness book of records:rofl: Congratulations all you lucky people and :dust: to those starting over and still to test.

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no af for me but no bfp neeither so im in limbo


----------



## NGRidley

lindseyanne said:


> still no af for me but no bfp neeither so im in limbo

Dont you just love Limbo
I have been here since saturday :wacko:
Welcome


----------



## madcam

hi 
dont kno when to test again af was due yesterday still no sign all test coming up with bfn?!
when do u all think i should test again


----------



## LinziLoo

SarahMelissa, can you please put me down as BFN? Af still hasn't arrived and I'm nearly at CD50. Thanks x


----------



## soon2 b wifey

only 9 dpo due friday to test or not to test. hubby thinks this month looks good


----------



## Liz2

Wow!!! Congrats to all of you who have gotten your BFP!!!

I am out. AF got me last night. Better luck next month!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Liz2 said:


> Wow!!! Congrats to all of you who have gotten your BFP!!!
> 
> I am out. AF got me last night. Better luck next month!!



Sorry the evil:witch: got you !!!


----------



## brumbar

Well...I'm out... the *itch came dressed in her bright red ball dress.....
good luck to the rest of you and Congratulations to all ladies with BFPs- wishing you happy and healthy 9months
x


----------



## ginger863

nevaeh said:


> well i am out of the ttc game....just found out i have Polycystic Ovarian Disease waiting to see a specialist in november...gl to all those trying and congrats to all the bfp's


Please dont give up. I have had severe endometriosis since i was 14 and was told years ago i would probably never conceive naturally because there was so much damage to my tubes, ovaries, womb etc but i got my BFP against all the odds so it can still happen, just might be harder for you than for others. And i'm proof that the doctors dont always get it right!
:hugs:


----------



## Lover

I can't remember if I'm on this list...anyways, :witch: got me this morning :(

Maybe it'll be a July baby then..? :)


----------



## The Catster

NGRidley said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> still no af for me but no bfp neeither so im in limbo
> 
> Dont you just love Limbo
> I have been here since saturday :wacko:
> WelcomeClick to expand...

Is there any lucky lucky ladies who have got their bfp late after testing with hpt and getting bfn???? And also knowing how many DPO they were???
Give us "limbo" gals some hope....pleeeeeeease!!

xxx:hugs:


----------



## impatient

10dpo is Sept. 29th! Fingers are crossed!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! Keep up the great work ladies :baby:


----------



## wait.and.see

SarahMelissa you have done an awesome job with this this month!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

wait.and.see said:


> SarahMelissa you have done an awesome job with this this month!!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Lover said:


> I can't remember if I'm on this list...anyways, :witch: got me this morning :(
> 
> Maybe it'll be a July baby then..? :)

 

I'm sorry af showed her ugly head ! Really love your PMA!! FX you get your July baby!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s! :dust: to those still waiting to test and those of us starting over on a new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

:witch: got me today out of limbo!


----------



## SarahMelissa

apple_20 said:


> :witch: got me today out of limbo!

Sorry she got you, at least you are out of limbo now and can focus on trying again, good luck for next month :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ive been stalking again......just found kimmer and Tigger13 with :bfp:'s :happydance: congratulations


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well BFN for me... maybe next month :( - TEmp dropped this am so now just waiting for the :witch:


----------



## babymom3

Well the evil witch got me 4 days early :nope: On to a July baby!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes. 

Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.

EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.


----------



## kaykaysmom

Sorry for your loss hun! Good luck for next month!!


----------



## sausages

I got a BFN today, so i'll be testing again on 30th.:)


----------



## Melsue129

OMG OMG - I tested yesterday on a dollar store test - swear I could see a line or something figured it was an evap threw it in the trash, thought about it all day yesterday at work... Went home fished it out of the trash and there was a line.. I was like who can trust this thing 8 hours later.... So I took a FRER.... this morning... :bfp:.. :wohoo: Soo excited but scared of chemical!!! eeek


----------



## soon2 b wifey

well i went to test this am with fmu and no lines showeed up not a negative or a positive. was feeling good especially after a bfp dream


----------



## Pretty Sakura

jerseyshoregirl said:


> UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes.
> 
> Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.
> 
> EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.


Honey I am sooo sorry!! I won't test before the 30th then, maybe later, that is so heartbreaking. Sending you a big :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust: for your next cycle!! Please enjoy some sushi for me!! :winkwink:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

soon2 b wifey said:


> well i went to test this am with fmu and no lines showeed up not a negative or a positive. was feeling good especially after a bfp dream



No lines mean your test is junk!! When is af due for you??


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Melsue129 said:


> OMG OMG - I tested yesterday on a dollar store test - swear I could see a line or something figured it was an evap threw it in the trash, thought about it all day yesterday at work... Went home fished it out of the trash and there was a line.. I was like who can trust this thing 8 hours later.... So I took a FRER.... this morning... :bfp:.. :wohoo: Soo excited but scared of chemical!!! eeek



Congratulations!! Fx for a sticky bean!!:hugs2:


----------



## jessndoug

i guess i tested to early (i put myself down for the 14th) never give up til the witch shows up.

Just got my bfp this morning!!!

wooohoooo # 85!!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Pretty Sakura said:


> soon2 b wifey said:
> 
> 
> well i went to test this am with fmu and no lines showeed up not a negative or a positive. was feeling good especially after a bfp dream
> 
> 
> 
> No lines mean your test is junk!! When is af due for you??Click to expand...

af is due friday


----------



## Pretty Sakura

soon2 b wifey said:


> Pretty Sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon2 b wifey said:
> 
> 
> well i went to test this am with fmu and no lines showeed up not a negative or a positive. was feeling good especially after a bfp dream
> 
> 
> 
> No lines mean your test is junk!! When is af due for you??Click to expand...
> 
> af is due fridayClick to expand...


I would wait and test then with a good test , oh if there no lines it could also mean you didn't pee on it long enough also. FX crossed for you!!:hugs2:


----------



## puppymom32

jessndoug said:


> i guess i tested to early (i put myself down for the 14th) never give up til the witch shows up.
> 
> Just got my bfp this morning!!!
> 
> wooohoooo # 85!!!

Congrats Jess


----------



## Drazic<3

Umm... can you add me as number 86 please? 
Got two faint lines yesterday, then two more this morning and a pos. CB Digi - terrified as it's very early days. Need to pee on some more digis! But... I am pregnant.
:cloud9:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations Jessndoug and Melsue on your bfp's :happydance:

Jerseyshoregirl so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Drazic<3 said:


> Umm... can you add me as number 86 please?
> Got two faint lines yesterday, then two more this morning and a pos. CB Digi - terrified as it's very early days. Need to pee on some more digis! But... I am pregnant.
> :cloud9:

Congratulations :happydance: you actually have spot number 87, you must have been posting while i was doing updates :wohoo:


----------



## ginger863

Wow, cant believe we've had 87 BFP's this month, it's crazy. It'd be great if we could make it to 100. Must be one of the most successful months on B&B


----------



## Csunshine013

Congrats ladies! :happydance::happydance:


Wow we only have to get 13 more mummies to be to hit 100! :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybird28

I've got my fingers crossed, AF due 26th did FRER on Monday but got BFN :-(
trying to wait til sat til I test again but talk about being difficult, 
Fx to all you sept gals outhere x


----------



## Josiejo

Well, AF due today ... have done a few ICs but all BFNs. Feeling crampy so I assume :witch: is on her way. Disappointed as had a couple of faint bfps last week. Never going to test early again as it gives false hope (and chemical pregnancies).

Congrats to all the :bfp: this month.

Jo xx


----------



## GLD

i want to join you guys so bad but im scared to test lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Go for it GLD!

Wow! Ladies, keep up the awesome work!!! We are nearly to 100 now!!! this is amazing! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## GLD

jerseyshoregirl said:


> UPDATE: Chemical pregnancy. Period was due on Monday. Lines got lighter and completed disappeared with this morning's FMU test. Light bleeding started this morning. Lesson learned: DO NOT TEST before :witch: comes.
> 
> Time to get my hair highlighted, eat some sushi, and have a few Jack & Ginger's...we're going to try again next cycle.
> 
> EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.

sorry for your loss, i might not test early now :(


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their BFPs! :D


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if this one ever got recorded, but there was another... only in the CBFM thread I think.



lili24 said:


> I have to tell you girls that I got a BFP this morning, despite not getting a peak on my monitor this cycle! I am not the type to post a thread 'look at me I got a BFP!', but I wanted to let you girls know since you have supported me through all the ups and downs! xx
> 
> Petrified though!! xxxxxx

Congrats to all!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> I don't know if this one ever got recorded, but there was another... only in the CBFM thread I think.
> 
> 
> 
> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> I have to tell you girls that I got a BFP this morning, despite not getting a peak on my monitor this cycle! I am not the type to post a thread 'look at me I got a BFP!', but I wanted to let you girls know since you have supported me through all the ups and downs! xx
> 
> Petrified though!! xxxxxx
> 
> Congrats to all!Click to expand...

Thanks Megg, i will add it in, do you have an approx. date she got her :bfp:

EDIT - its ok i stalked her and found it was the 21st :)


----------



## harmonygirl72

I think I should test in one week...that would be Sept 30.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wow we are up to 88, only 12 to go, i know we can hit 100 girls, c'mon you can do it, make this thread go down in history, no one will ever beat it :happydance:


----------



## kaykaysmom

I wish I could be a positive in this thread but after being a week late I started spotting this evening so i guess the witch will be in to visit me tomorrow....:cry:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

i got bfn. i think af is coming on time friday


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi Ladies
put me down for the 30th of sept was due for af yesterday but instead at 5:30 pm just spotted pinky brown cm only when i wipe sorry if tmi. still the same this morning just more pink than brown now crossing my fingers!!

GL ladies!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I can't believe it! Congratulations to all the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armychica06

I got my BFP today


----------



## Megg33k

armychica06 said:


> I got my BFP today


Congrats, hun! H&H 9mo!


----------



## bunnyhop

Early days but i got my BFP this morning x Good luck for those remaining to test x


----------



## SarahMelissa

bunnyhop said:


> Early days but i got my BFP this morning x Good luck for those remaining to test x

Congratultions :happydance:


----------



## Celesse

Wow!! what an amazing month for TTC. 

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!!!!!!!!
No AF quite yet but had massive temp drop this morning so she is imminent :(


----------



## maxyp

major temp dip today- af cramps and spotting so am out.
congrats to everyone with bfps and GL to those still testing


----------



## babytots

can you add me to the list af due next wed (not sure of the date) but my testing date is tomorow. dont particulary feel pg this month. got sore boobs today but i get them when af is due snd have really bad wind sorry tmi!!! another sign of af so am not hopeful for this month!

good luck to everyone else cant beleive there has been 90 bfps already this month! looks like may/june are going to be busy months for babies being born! x


----------



## natasja32

Congrats to all the new bfps! Babydust to all who are still to test!:hugs:


----------



## Bexx

Testing day for me - got a BFN this morning, but AF hasn't appeared yet (due today).

Will re-test at the weekend if AF is a no-show.


----------



## mommy43

wow 91!!


----------



## NGRidley

So I think I'm gonna give in!
AF due Saturday....tested Sunday and Tuesday :bfn:
still no AF

I bought some more HPT's last night so I am going to test tomorrow morning. I was going to wait until Saturday morning...but I dont think I can
FX'd

and CONGRATS to all the :bfp:'s that is so awesome!!!


----------



## Beltane

This is amazing!!


----------



## babymom3

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ryder

That is an impressive number of positives :D I am on CD30 now but I havent got AF yet... so she is 2 days late. Im going to wait a couple more days and hopefully I will be on the 100 list!


----------



## GLD

yeah got my BFN :( but its still early i hope


----------



## puppymom32

GLD how many dpo are you? I got a BFN today at 10dpo. 

Please please please save room for me to be in the 100.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

soon2 b wifey said:


> i got bfn. i think af is coming on time friday

:cry: temp slowly dropping about .3 degree every day.:cry:


----------



## Wiffie81

Amazing post, still sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

:saywhat: no :bfp:'s for me to update this morning! We only need 9 more....come on you can do it :happydance:


----------



## Kimmer

I got my BFP on wednesday 23rd of september! Come on, bfps all round!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kimmer said:


> I got my BFP on wednesday 23rd of september! Come on, bfps all round!

Congratulations Kimmer, I actually already have you on the list......im a bit of a serial stalker of the bfp annoucements :rofl: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## bbhopes

All I can say is WOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE POSITIVE LADIES THIS MONTH!! Hoping some of your luck and left over baby :dust: goes to the October board!!


----------



## livbaybee1

OMG i cant get over how many there are now, 91??? wtf. lets hope october can beat it and we can be preg too :D xoxox


----------



## Megg33k

livbaybee1 said:


> OMG i cant get over how many there are now, 91??? wtf. lets hope october can beat it and we can be preg too :D xoxox

Amen, sista! :)


----------



## Ladybird28

I just gave in to temptation and POAS and got another BFN :-(
AF due tomorrow so hope she stays away. Still got backache, cramping and feel bit nauseus this morning. 
Congrats u all u BFP ladies, 91 wow!!


----------



## maratobe

:happydance: WOW! this is huge congrats to all the ladies who have their :bfp: i pray oct has the same hehe
:dust: to everyone who is still left to test!!!


----------



## dawny690

Sarah hun looks like my :bfp: is going to be an :angel: :cry: got to wait for mc to start :cry: sorry to be on a downer hope everyone else has happy healthy pregnancies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... sorry to hear that dawny! Every :angel: on the first page is 1 too many! :hugs: to you!


----------



## Cafferine

Sorry Dawn :(

BFN for me but no AF. Think I will have to go for next month though.:shrug:


----------



## Bexx

Please mark me as out - AF started this morning. 

Well done to all the lucky ladies this month, and I hope the target of 100 BFN's is reached! :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

Can you please add another :BFP: to your list for me!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
42 days from stopping Cerazette to a :BFP: there is hope for us all...
And FF can still officially kick my @ss because it moved my OV date to 3 days ago ind is so so wrong. CB digi says 1-2 weeks and that wasnt FMU...
YAHOOOOOO!


----------



## OskisMum

Ive got my :bfp: too!

Woohoo :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Congratulations 2016 & OskisMum:hugs:

Could you please put the :witch: by my name Sarah....the nasty ol hag has arrived this morning:growlmad:

Heaps of :dust: to all left to test :hugs:


----------



## fluffpuffin

WelshRose said:


> Aww Congratulations 2016 & OskisMum:hugs:
> 
> Could you please put the :witch: by my name Sarah....the nasty ol hag has arrived this morning:growlmad:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: to all left to test :hugs:

Oh no!!! Sorry af got you. I was looking out for you hun. :hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

dawny690 said:


> Sarah hun looks like my :bfp: is going to be an :angel: :cry: got to wait for mc to start :cry: sorry to be on a downer hope everyone else has happy healthy pregnancies :hugs: xxxx

So sorry Dawny :hugs:


----------



## Buds

Hey there, I am not on the list, but you could add me. I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindyloo

Hi... I was feeling really good about this month but Nope... she got me today so I'm out for this month.

congrats to everyone with their BFP this month and fx'd for everyone else next month x


----------



## moggymay

she got me so im out, maybe next month

good luck to all those left to test x


----------



## banana1011

Wow! Look at all those blinking bfp's!!!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!! 

And for those who are waiting to test... :dust:

And those of use who got visited by the unwanted guest, :hugs: Next month is our month!


----------



## BabyPatel

SaraMelissa,

Mark me down for October 1st... :) 

Thanks!


----------



## Josiejo

OMG OMG I got a faint (but stronger than before) :bfp:. I did take some photos but they haven't come out at all well, but there is a definate pink line there. My fiance saw it appear before I did. Thought it was another bfn but he said, "well I can see something", and OMG it got darker.

Still slightly too faint for my liking, but going to do another test in the morning and if bfp then I'm buying a digital.

Yippeeeeeeee ......... hope it sticks xx


----------



## GLD

im staying "positive" about tomorrows testing :) need that baby dust !! xxx


----------



## babymom3

Maybe Im not out yet... Im hoping that what I have had is implantation bleeding... I will test in the morning and hope that I get a :bfp:


----------



## armychica06

Thank you for updating the chart- I got my BFP 2 days ago so please remove my name on the 26th- thank you!


----------



## nicholatmn

WOW! Almost 100! Congratulations girls!! :D


----------



## urchin

keep up the good work laydeez - this sure is a bumper crop of BFPs!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i think the :witch: is coming to get me :(


----------



## Floradita

You can add me to the bumper list - BFP!!! I was down to test on the 18th... and finally positive 35 DPO. So happy! 

Congrats to all the other BFP's this month and lots of luck to those who've moved to next month... Hoping the list just keeps on getting lucky!


----------



## Wobin

I think I may have a tentative one - will let you know after the weekend - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## claire911

livbaybee1 said:


> OMG i cant get over how many there are now, 91??? wtf. lets hope october can beat it and we can be preg too :D xoxox

I hope so as I'm moving to October :( :witch: got me 3 days early today :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## puppymom32

I think i will be out soon too will let you know officially tommorrow. Went to the restroom a few hours ago and notice brown spotting only when I wipe. I am 11dpo and think its probably too late for implantation bleeding. Plus I wouldnt even know what that was or looks like. Its a pinkish brown tint and only on tp when I wipe I have a liner on and keep going back to the bathroom and nothing on it yet so I guess we will see what happens tomorrow. I guess at least I will know.


----------



## Megg33k

Holy cow at the :bfp:s!!! Congrats ladies! All you girls hoping for June babies, drop your name in the JuneBugs testing! We even have a blinky sig! :)

Edit: Just went to the CBFM thread...

I don't know if you got this one all stalked and recorded or not, SarahMelissa!



The Stick said:


> My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO.

This was on the 24th and confirmed today!

Should be almost at 100 now, yes?


----------



## fish girl

Did a Test this morning and a big fat negatitive....Af due monday...Oh well on to a July Baby...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:cry: AF got me boo-hoo. Here's looking forward to the next cycle.


----------



## happyface82

puppymom32 said:


> I think i will be out soon too will let you know officially tommorrow. Went to the restroom a few hours ago and notice brown spotting only when I wipe. I am 11dpo and think its probably too late for implantation bleeding. Plus I wouldnt even know what that was or looks like. Its a pinkish brown tint and only on tp when I wipe I have a liner on and keep going back to the bathroom and nothing on it yet so I guess we will see what happens tomorrow. I guess at least I will know.

Hey! Just to let you know that I had implantation bleeding on 11dpo so I guess its not too late! I didn't know what it looked like either, was my first time! It was brownish and only there when I wiped for 1 afternoon. I also had my regular cramps so felt like af was coming but then it did feel a bit different. Hard to say how different though. 

Fingers crossed for you! I looked at you chart and your temp is still up, so thats a good sign? 
:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wow congrats to the 4 new bfp's i just woke up too, we are nearly there girls, who is going to take that lucky spot number 100???


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could say it was me... but unless I can O and get through the 2ww in 5 days... well... it's not me! :( Where's your JuneBugs siggy, Sarah? You know you're going to have a June baby, right? :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> I wish I could say it was me... but unless I can O and get through the 2ww in 5 days... well... it's not me! :( Where's your JuneBugs siggy, Sarah? You know you're going to have a June baby, right? :hugs:

Yep i know im having a June baby :) but my signature block is totally full, it wont let me add another thing :(


----------



## Trinity42

I GOT MY :bfp: just a minute ago.... OMG:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nicholatmn

trinity42 said:


> i got my :bfp: Just a minute ago.... Omg:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congratulations!!!!!! :D :D


----------



## Megg33k

Trinity42 said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: just a minute ago.... OMG:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

YAY! I know I knew... but was still exciting to read in here! Congrats on taking spot #99! HUGE :hugs:! CONGRATS a million times over!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And, you asked if you could stay even though you were waiting to try... hmmph!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Thanks for adding me. My nurse just told me to test on Oct 4, though. I am confused. My FF says to test on Sept 30. According to my calculations, my AF is due on Oct. 1. So, I am not sure when I will test....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Trinity42 said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: just a minute ago.... OMG:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## GLD

testing early tomorrow for that 100 space please God.. give me that bfp in the morning :)


----------



## jessndoug

gosh i keep going to this website waiting for luck 100!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

jessndoug said:


> gosh i keep going to this website waiting for luck 100!!!

lol me too! I keep clicking on the control panel seeing if the subscribed threads show this one up here!

Where is 100!!!!??


----------



## jessndoug

nicholatmn said:


> jessndoug said:
> 
> 
> gosh i keep going to this website waiting for luck 100!!!
> 
> lol me too! I keep clicking on the control panel seeing if the subscribed threads show this one up here!
> 
> Where is 100!!!!??Click to expand...

this is like my 8th time here in 10 minutes.im so sleepy :sleep:
but im also very nosey.lol


----------



## jessndoug

:loopy:where are you # 100!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Here #100, #100, #100.... come out, come out, wherever you are! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Come on number 100.......its currently 2.06pm here in Australia, so i want to update number 100 before i go to bed tonight.


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm trying not to go to bed before the BFP, but it's 12:25am and I'll be going to bed in an hour and a half. lol
Come on!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> Come on number 100.......its currently 2.06pm here in Australia, so i want to update number 100 before i go to bed tonight.

I forgot you were in Australia... that means that you get to be that pretty and have an Australian accent! Life truly isn't fair sometimes, missy! :)

A friend of mine called Australia a couple of week back... it was 10pm where we are (Illinois, USA), and she needed to talk to a Kia dealership in a department that closes early. Australia was early enough the next day and spoke English... so, we called! :) Desperate times, eh!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok i found number 100, i didnt have Amos2009

:wohoo:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Come on number 100.......its currently 2.06pm here in Australia, so i want to update number 100 before i go to bed tonight.
> 
> I forgot you were in Australia... that means that you get to be that pretty and have an Australian accent! Life truly isn't fair sometimes, missy! :)
> 
> A friend of mine called Australia a couple of week back... it was 10pm where we are (Illinois, USA), and she needed to talk to a Kia dealership in a department that closes early. Australia was early enough the next day and spoke English... so, we called! :) Desperate times, eh!Click to expand...

Meggs your so sweet :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

SarahMelissa said:


> Ok i found number 100, i didnt have Amos2009
> 
> :wohoo:

Woo!! :D This really is a successful thread! I just hope there's enough baby dust for the next months!


----------



## Megg33k

How did you not have Amos??? OMG! How did I not know that you didn't have Amos?!?! 

Yay for 100!!! So, Trinity was really #100... cause Amos got hers several days ago!

OMG! I wonder how many we'll really have this month now? Hmmm... *dum dum dum* (that was dramatic music, if you couldn't tell) LOL

And, it's very true Sarah! I love Australian accents SO much! :)


----------



## Megg33k

nicholatmn said:


> Woo!! :D This really is a successful thread! I just hope there's enough baby dust for the next months!

There better be, because we're just about cycle buddies! Today is CD6 almost CD7! If we're both getting our :bfp:s this cycle, there better be dust left! :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

I know, cant believe i hadnt put her in yet, i saw her thread from the other day about doing a test but then hadnt been back to check what happened. I cannot wait to see exactly how many we end up with come the end of September.

:rofl: at Aussie accents, you would totally love me then, i am so Aussie :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... my last Aussie friend sounded exactly like Olivia Newton John! We used to talk in Yahoo chat rooms when I was 20. Now, it's 8 years later.... I think she might actually live in Texas these days... and I haven't heard her voice in years! I should come to Australia! It's on my short list of places I need to see before I die... but I'm a bit worried about all the deadly things you people seem to keep there... like 9 out of 10 things that can kill you live in Australia! LOL

Btw, do you actually go by SarahMelissa? Or just Sarah?


----------



## hannah76

wow... 100! congrats everyone who got their bfp's this month! for those i'll be seeing in the october thread, fx'd that there will be another 100 bfp's :)


----------



## Megg33k

No, no, Hannah! 120! :winkwink:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I think its so funny that people think there are deadly animals just everywhere here :rofl: its not really like that at all, i think people think we have kangaroos jumping around everywhere too, also not the case. Nothing scary here, you should definately come, then we could meet up and you can hear me talk :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I just go by Sarah. Melissa is my middle name but since ive been using SarahMelissa as my name on here i quite like them both together :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Woo!! :D This really is a successful thread! I just hope there's enough baby dust for the next months!
> 
> There better be, because we're just about cycle buddies! Today is CD6 almost CD7! If we're both getting our :bfp:s this cycle, there better be dust left! :)Click to expand...

Wow our cycles are close! :) 
And no 'if's! We are going to! Everyone who didn't get their BFPs this month will get it next month. All of them. lol Even those who are still on birth control over at WTT. We'll have so much baby dust, we'll sneeze on someone by accident and they'll get pregnant-- regardless of gender.

lol went a little too far.


----------



## SarahMelissa

BabyPatel said:


> SaraMelissa,
> 
> Mark me down for October 1st... :)
> 
> Thanks!

Hey BabyPatel, im actually only doing September testing dates on this thread, but if you wanted to test a day early i could add you for September 30th???

Or if you are leaving it until 1 October to test then there are about 3 October testing threads floating about, here they are:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-our-1st-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ies-late-september-early-october-testers.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...fat-positive-pregnancy-test-s-100-so-far.html


----------



## jessndoug

great i came just in time.ive been waiting for luck number 100!!! congrats to everyone this month!!!:thumbup::happydance::bunny::loopy:


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! I just wondered, because I almost just put Sarah... and then I was afraid you were one of those people who hated your first name by itself and I'd upset you or something! LOL I've met people like that... it's unpleasant when you call them their name and didn't know they hated it!

How do you NOT have deadly stuff everywhere? I mean, you seriously house 9 out of every 10 things that will KILL you! That sounds pretty "everywhere" to me. Where the heck do y'all keep it if it's not just crawling about thinking about who to kill next? Is there one specific state (they are states there, yes?) where you put it and NO ONE EVER COMES BACK ALIVE if they go? :rofl:

I will totally look you up if I come to Australia! I have to make quite a trip one day. Because I have to go to Dubai so my future children can play with Caterpiller's future children... and Australia for the same + hearing you talk!

Anyone else? Anywhere I haven't been and need to go?



nicholatmn said:


> Wow our cycles are close! :)
> And no 'if's! We are going to! Everyone who didn't get their BFPs this month will get it next month. All of them. lol Even those who are still on birth control over at WTT. We'll have so much baby dust, we'll sneeze on someone by accident and they'll get pregnant-- regardless of gender.
> 
> lol went a little too far.

Nope, you took it just far enough! I love the way you think! Of course... We'll take the dust we need before WTT and the sneezing, right? It only makes sense that way!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Its totally fine to just call me Sarah :)

Its so funny coz i dont even know what the 9 deadly things are that are apparently here and just waiting to pounce on me and kill me :rofl: :rofl: Yes we do have States here, there are 8 different States, i live in the State Queensland. I think possibly the State Northern Territory may have a few more creepy crawlys then the rest of them but there are definately not just things in every corner waiting to kill you :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Here's a short list, but there are more! I swear! Every time I watch a "Nature's Most Deadly Creatures" type show... it's always... "Native to Australia!" Y'all should having a blinking WARNING sign that you can see from SPACE!

Scary Things That Live in Australia and I Shouldn't Have Looked At!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Here's a short list, but there are more! I swear! Every time I watch a "Nature's Most Deadly Creatures" type show... it's always... "Native to Australia!" Y'all should having a blinking WARNING sign that you can see from SPACE!
> 
> Scary Things That Live in Australia and I Shouldn't Have Looked At!

Ok that is the list hey, well the only one i have ever had in my yard is the red back spider. But i spose those things are all in Australia, Im glad i havent come across them all though. I think you would be pretty safe visiting :)


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Here's a short list, but there are more! I swear! Every time I watch a "Nature's Most Deadly Creatures" type show... it's always... "Native to Australia!" Y'all should having a blinking WARNING sign that you can see from SPACE!
> 
> Scary Things That Live in Australia and I Shouldn't Have Looked At!
> 
> Ok that is the list hey, well the only one i have ever had in my yard is the red back spider. But i spose those things are all in Australia, Im glad i havent come across them all though. I think you would be pretty safe visiting :)Click to expand...

Ok, I'll trust you on this one... but just this once! :)


----------



## livbaybee1

lol lol im the same, wouldnt wanna go to aussie incase them spiders ive seen on tv doc programs etc haha. and plus the long flight from uk. mind u my nans been to oz n said only thing she saw was big moths or something ,didnt see any spiders or anything. couple my mates moved over there back packing aswell ,and they slept in all sorts of places and aint really seen much either ,ones back home here as his nan died so hes home for a bit n said he aint seen much around.
Suppose its certain places more. 
u should go megg33k :D if u see any creepys run run run lol. my mams always wanted to go on a cruise there but dad dont want to ha. 
Cant believe 100 bfps tho , well done n congrats to everyone, lets hope us october testers get our bfps and beat the 100 wowowo :D xoxox


----------



## Megg33k

Ah! I'd LOVE to cruise to Australia!!! I bet that would be downright ridiculous sorts of expensive! :(


----------



## livbaybee1

yeah deffo would be pricey, mams always wanted to but like i said dad dont really do cruises. but yeah would cost a bomb no doubt. would be lovely though i bet and the experience would be great


----------



## nicholatmn

After reading some of these, I'm very scared to go to Australia. Guess I can't take that trip next summer. lol


----------



## Megg33k

Looks like it's between $700 and $1700 per person before tax for the low end... the high end... well, we won't talk about that! :) Anywhere from 7 to 17 nights... almost all leave from Sydney, but one leaves from Hawaii. I only checked Royal Caribbean, because other cruise lines don't exist to me! *not biased* :)


----------



## natasja32

Well girls...I did another FRER this morning and my line is def darker. But i dont want to put it down as yet. I have AF due this week and want to wait and see if she stays away first.:growlmad: Im praying this is a sticky! Congrats to all the girls who already have their BFPs! Cant believe its already 100!!:hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

:dust:WOW cant believe we hit a 100 BFPs this month. Congratulations to you all and good luck to all the rest of us trying again next month

:hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

nicholatmn said:


> After reading some of these, I'm very scared to go to Australia. Guess I can't take that trip next summer. lol

Australia is not scary, stop it!! :rofl: i bet you would never see any of those things, i have lived here for 27 years and only ever seen the red back spider.:thumbup:


----------



## LadyK

Wow 100 BFPs truely amazing! And beats the statistics! So jealous I'm not one of them but also so happy for all you guys! Let's hope October is just as good (actually no, let's hope it's better, because there has to be more than 100 girlies who didn't get a BFP), and that I'm one of them!


----------



## mrphyemma

The number of BFP's on this thread have been mind-blowing. I hold you entirely responsible SarahMelissa!!! You are a lucky mascot!

Unfortunately the old hag tracked me down early this morning, so I am off to join Hallowe'en Humpers (how uncouth!) xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it's lovely, hun! LOL I still definitely plan to go to Australia... but I kind of want to keep some of the travel I have planned back for when I can allow my kids to enjoy it too. I had never even been on an airplane until I was 25. So you can imagine that I would like to get my kids out into the world. The only problem is that I don't have any kids yet! LOL I'm working on it though... in fact, I just worked on it! :winkwink:


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG the first time i ever went on a plane i was 25 too, and i have never been outside Australia ever, i have never even been to all of the States here either.


----------



## SarahMelissa

mrphyemma said:


> The number of BFP's on this thread have been mind-blowing. I hold you entirely responsible SarahMelissa!!! You are a lucky mascot!
> 
> Unfortunately the old hag tracked me down early this morning, so I am off to join Hallowe'en Humpers (how uncouth!) xx

Sorry she got you :hugs: i will send you lots of my lucky mascot baby dust for next month :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

SarahMelissa said:


> OMG the first time i ever went on a plane i was 25 too, and i have never been outside Australia ever, i have never even been to all of the States here either.

How bizarre! I definitely haven't been to all 50 states! In fact, I've only ever been in 18 or 19 of them... can't remember if I've been to Oklahoma or not. I'm thinking not. I've not spent much time in most of the ones I've been to either. Mostly just driving through. As far as leaving the country... my first airplane trip was for my honeymoon... we went to Niagara Fall, Onatrio (Canada). We flew into Buffalo NY, and drove across the border to avoid needing passports.. this was in 2006. Since then, I've been to Nassau, Bahamas and Cozumel, Mexico. So, I have traveled outside the country sort of... but not really! LOL

Did you like flying? I was terrified at first, but then after the first time, I never wanted to be in a car again... it was SO much quicker!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I was a little scared the first time, it was also DH's first time as well, and to make it worse we went on September 11th. We were so glad when we finally landed safely :rofl:

Oh and look i finally fitted in the JudeBugs graphic, i just delted out some other stuff to fit it :)


----------



## ~Hope

Wow - lot of :bfp:s in this thread! Congrats all.

Isn't it odd how we can live in a country and not visit all of it. At least you have a large number of states to cover and miles to cross. I didn't even make it across the border to Scotland until I was 32! :rofl:

Oh and put me down for the 'get your baby on a plane early' club - I can't wait to take my little one to Disney World :)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, I could wait forever to go to Disney World... something about "The Happiest Place On Earth" makes me want to cringe! LOL I'm not that kind of girl. However! I can't wait to drag my uninterested children to museums across the globe! :)

Sarah - YAY for the JuneBugs siggy... It's going to be a lucky one... I can feel it!


----------



## DragonMummy

Meggs I hear you loud and clear hun....


Nice one on the :bfp:s people - SM we'll have to get you in here all teh time, clearly you are lucky!


----------



## SarahMelissa

DragonMummy said:


> Nice one on the :bfp:s people - SM we'll have to get you in here all teh time, clearly you are lucky!

Well i certainly wouldnt mind, it has definately been my pleasure, i know when september ends i will get withdrawl symptoms from not doing daily updates. I think others might get shitty if i did it all the time though and not let anyone else have a turn :rofl:

Maybe i will do another one in a couple of months.


----------



## DragonMummy

you won't be HERE in a couple of months.....


----------



## SarahMelissa

DragonMummy said:


> you won't be HERE in a couple of months.....

:dohh: :dohh: of course i wont, i will be in 1st tri with all the rest of us and there will be a whole new bunch of TTC'ers. :dohh: well this thread will have to be my one and only then, I think i more than made up for it though by casting my lucky spell :) :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm just randomly creating daft siggys for people to adopt. Hopefully that's my contribution to the baby making sorted! I am bringing PMA to the masses :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

WOW this thread is amazing...100 :bfp:!!! I was barely #6!!!! Great job SarahMelissa!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

I hope it doesn't stop at 100!


----------



## livbaybee1

~Hope said:


> Wow - lot of :bfp:s in this thread! Congrats all.
> 
> Isn't it odd how we can live in a country and not visit all of it. At least you have a large number of states to cover and miles to cross. I didn't even make it across the border to Scotland until I was 32! :rofl:
> 
> Oh and put me down for the 'get your baby on a plane early' club - I can't wait to take my little one to Disney World :)

aww ye would be great take ur little one to disney, when i have a baby id deffo take mine, not when too young tho, i went when i was 3 , a month before my 4th birthday, i remember bits and some flash backs of it but i dont remember much, my parents got married over there, not disney but florida itself, gulf coast or whatever. i think about 5/6/7 best age to go ,remember more of it then.
haha meg it can be kinda scary for some people i suppse lol, all that magicly stuff, be great for kids tho.
id love to go back mind, bet its changed loads, my mate just came back from there with her family, they stayed in one of them villas with like 4/5 bedrooms with a pool awwww bitch aye lol. 
yeah keep trying to visit all ur states girls, good to say u been places nearby aswell. where i live in south wales in the uk, ive hardly seen any of wales, and only parts of england, never been to scotland or ireland. i been abroad hours away more times than ive seen my own country. 
all get ur boots on and get on ur little breaks away :D 
Congrats to everyone on bfps again mwah xoxox


----------



## Josiejo

Well, I retested today and have the stronger :bfp: I was after. Really excited now woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Josiejo said:


> Well, I retested today and have the stronger :bfp: I was after. Really excited now woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats!!! :D


----------



## Wobin

BFP here too!! I missed out at the start of the month but made itbefore the end - wooo!!!
BFP! Woooo
xxx


----------



## Kailm

Could you mark me as cautious BFP! ooops tested early! AF not due til monday so can you keep me on that date!

Thank you!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congrats to the new :bfp:!! I started spotting today and my temp dropped soo... Maybe cycle #4 will be lucky!! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratluations to the new bfp's :happydance:


----------



## gina8177

The :witch: got me three days late. 

Congrats to all those who got their bfp's this month!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Congrats to everyone with :bfp: this month


----------



## WannaB

Wow excellent results! And to all that missed out, me included, just means that there is more babydust for us now the others have had their share! Come on all the Junebugs! xxx


----------



## Beltane

105 wow!


----------



## FizzleBob

Wow at all the BFP's! 

I got a BFN yesterday, but I tested early. AF isn't due for another week. 

FX's!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Where are some more :bfp:'s???? Dont stop just coz we have reached 100!


----------



## natasja32

SarahMelissa said:


> Where are some more :bfp:'s???? Dont stop just coz we have reached 100!

Hey sarah! ive got a BFP but want to wait untill maybe friday before posting that! Is that ok? Would i still be a Junebug if i ask you to wait till then?? I just want to make sure Af stays away. She is due tuesday or wednesday.:blush:


----------



## The Catster

I got my AF!!!!! When is October's list being made???? lol
(How fickle am I???):blush:

xxx


----------



## soon2 b wifey

still waiting on af to arrive i think she's playing games she's usually here first thing in the am


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi,

Congrats to all the BFP's I got the witch unfortuantely. Here's hoping October will be my month!


----------



## Megg33k

I've seen 2 today in the CBFM thread! I think I saw a 3rd somewhere too!

The CBFM ones were Twinmad and sk100!


----------



## SarahMelissa

natasja32 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Where are some more :bfp:'s???? Dont stop just coz we have reached 100!
> 
> Hey sarah! ive got a BFP but want to wait untill maybe friday before posting that! Is that ok? Would i still be a Junebug if i ask you to wait till then?? I just want to make sure Af stays away. She is due tuesday or wednesday.:blush:Click to expand...

Thats ok you can wait a few days before announcing it, :)


----------



## GLD

AF due yday didn't turn up neither did a bfp :( this wait is unfair :( if AF dont turn up tomorrow OH is suggesting BT but i hate needles :blush:


----------



## sar35

still waiting for af or bfp.... congrats to all the bfp's and good luck to all that are still waiting x


----------



## katyblot

Well I'm happy to announce my :bfp: !!!!!!!!!

Am so excited! Please send me loads of baby glue so this one's a sticky one!

Congrats to everyone else with their BFP's! Can't believe this has been such a lucky busy month!

ANd good luck to those still waiting to test, and those moving on to next month!! - loadsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## soon2 b wifey

ell still no af am late. temp plummeted so not preggers this is no fun


----------



## Starflower

OMG Thats so many positives!!! :) Congrats to everyone who got their :BFP: and fingers crossed for everyone still waiting!! :)

Sending everyone loads of fairydust
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, katyblot! :happydance:


----------



## Melsue129

I can not believe all of these positives!!!! incredible!!! Do you think the moon or planets were in line or something happen to make this month an extra special fertile month???!!! Hmm... Congrats to all of the :bfp:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations Girls!!! <3


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats Katyblot :happydance:


----------



## babytots

af arrived for me today hunni. :cry: x


----------



## nicholatmn

Today and tomorrow left for the BFPs!
Good luck to the rest! And congrats to all the BFPs! :D


----------



## Caterpiller

Congrats on all the :bfp: s ladies - what a truly excellent month lots of late spring early summer births - FAB


----------



## SarahMelissa

Heading for the last day of september girls - do you think we can get 120 by the time its all over???

Remember to come and update if you havent done so.


----------



## natasja32

Can you put mine down please hun.:hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

I was hoping to still make it this month....but of course AF is 10 days late and I am still BFN....
I think my cycles are officially messed up


----------



## SarahMelissa

natasja32 said:


> Can you put mine down please hun.:hugs:

Done!! Spot number 113 :happydance:


----------



## Beltane

Will update you by Friday SarahMelissa! :witch: is super late and seeing faint lines but think they are evaps.


----------



## stephwiggy

i am out - no af but BFN and no symptoms - 

Can i ask will the thread starter be doing next months one ? cheaky i know - but i think this thread was one of the best ever !! maybe she is a lucky charm !


----------



## steph6875

Hello I'm new to all this so if I get something wrong I am sorry 
can you please put me down for the 28th Sept that's the day I did the test and it came back :bfp:


----------



## puppymom32

Witch showed Friday for me come and gone already. Better luck next month. congrats to all the BFP's.


----------



## sarah1981

Hi i am out for this month. the witch has showed. maybe october will be my lucky month.


----------



## LunaBean

Can I go in here if I got a negative on the 1st, but a positive yesterday?!!?


----------



## wannabemamma

I was due today or tomorrow (already done an IC this eve cause was bored...BFN) so will see what tomorrow brings! I think AF will get me tomorrow though, I don't feel PMT-y but am starting to get random tummy pains and had a spot breakout last week...rubbish. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## SarahMelissa

stephwiggy said:


> Can i ask will the thread starter be doing next months one ? cheaky i know - but i think this thread was one of the best ever !! maybe she is a lucky charm !

I would love to, but there are already a couple of october testing threads floating about, i will send my lucky charm to them :dust: :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Great job with the thread SarahMelissa, I think everyone agrees this was the best one ever!!! 115 BFP's that's got to be a record :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well i hadnt stalked the bfp annoucnments for a day or so, and i just found 3 more :happydance: the record just keeps growing :)


----------



## livbaybee1

Aww wow i remember when it was like 10 bfps now 118 and prob few more to come :D Congrats again all, ur all so lucky xoxox


----------



## VOverseas

Add a BFP for me please!


----------



## nicholatmn

VOverseas said:


> Add a BFP for me please!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

VOverseas said:


> Add a BFP for me please!

Congratulations hunni :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats!

When are you cutting the thread off, Sarah? It's still 22 hrs till Oct 1 here in the US! 24 hrs on the west coast!


----------



## Twinmad

yaaay!!! :happydance: for all the :bfp:s Congrats to all and I pray the little beanies stick. 

Megg dear, how do we merge the 2 June Babies threads, I don't think there's a need to have more than one plus you're the source of ALL knowledge :winkwink:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When are you cutting the thread off, Sarah? It's still 22 hrs till Oct 1 here in the US! 24 hrs on the west coast!

It is currently 7.40pm on Wednesday 30th here in Australia, but i know some are a day behind me, so its not over just yet :)

I might have to do some stalking of the ones that havent been on to update what happened.


----------



## Megg33k

Twinmad said:


> yaaay!!! :happydance: for all the :bfp:s Congrats to all and I pray the little beanies stick.
> 
> Megg dear, how do we merge the 2 June Babies threads, I don't think there's a need to have more than one plus you're the source of ALL knowledge :winkwink:

I'm not sure, hun! I mean, copy/paste of all testers into appropriate dates is about the only way! I wasn't even thinking about the duel thread thing when I made the JuneBugs one. I expected it to be a much smaller group, YKWIM? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Caterpiller

I check back on both threads - so no worries - I think most people realise that there are two running, if slightly different - wouldn't worry about merging only two more weeks until the June window is gone, then some of us will be Halloween Humpers while the others will be doing cartwheels and handstands.


----------



## Beltane

Well I'm not sure what to do! BFN's for me but no AF. Does that mean I move to October testers?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Beltane said:


> Well I'm not sure what to do! BFN's for me but no AF. Does that mean I move to October testers?

I will mark you as a :bfn: on here, but i guess you can probably put your name on the october testers now though. good luck :dust:


----------



## sar35

i guess im a bfn too, thanks for running the thread sarahmelissa x


----------



## Twinmad

Caterpiller said:


> I check back on both threads - so no worries - I think most people realise that there are two running, if slightly different - wouldn't worry about merging only two more weeks until the June window is gone, then some of us will be Halloween Humpers while the others will be doing cartwheels and handstands.

Fair point babe.... I hope it'll be lots of cartwheels due to :bfp:s though


----------



## Heather M

Was not on your list but I got a faint BFP today in case you want to up the numbers even more! :)


----------



## NGRidley

Well its official..... I am out for Sept. AF arrived today.
I'm on the 20th as a BFN....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Heather M said:


> Was not on your list but I got a faint BFP today in case you want to up the numbers even more! :)


Congratulations :happydance: I have added you :)


----------



## vkj73

wanted to say congrats again to all the :bfp:s and good luck to all moving over to october. may we all have more than a harvest moon!:thumbup:

:dust:

:plane: au voir september


----------



## GLD

got my :bfp:
tested and got a faint bfp so gna test again in the morning using FMU 
still can't believe it :D xxx


----------



## harmonygirl72

Sorry, I forgot to update that my doctor told me to test on Oct. 4, so I am going to wait. I also feel pretty sure that AF will show up before then anyway. So, you can take me off Sept! Thanks!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats GLD sounds good cant wait to hear how things went.


----------



## 2016

Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your loss, hun! :hugs: Are YOU okay? I know what it can do to someone. Did they catch it before anything bad happened? :cry:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:



:cry:I am so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

Noooo! I'm so sorry for your loss!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## louibee

:witch: Update me please I'm on the 27th


----------



## CJane

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

Noo, I'm so so sorry to hear that. Prayers and hugs for you :hugs:

Are you okay?


----------



## mrphyemma

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

:hugs: Really sorry honey. I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

the witch got me!!


----------



## claire911

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

Im so sorry to hear this poppet. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im so sorry for you loss 2016 :hugs:


----------



## GLD

im sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well girls, September is well and truly over now, there are still some girls that never came back to update about what happened, i have tried stalking them but they didnt have any links to their charts, so i was unable to find out what happened. 

So as it stands at the moment, we had 125 :bfp:'s :happydance:

SEE I TOLD YOU THIS WOULD BE THE MOST SUCCESSFUL TESTING THREAD OF THE YEAR.....POSSIBLY EVER.....!!!! :wohoo:

I wish all the girls that got a :bfp: a very happy and healthy 9 months, to those that lost their little angles i hope you are all doing ok and have the strength to try again and get your sticky bean soon.

And finally to all of us that got the nasty witch, i hope October is even more successful and we all move over to 1st tri.

Sarah xxx


----------



## debgreasby

2016 said:


> Please add me to :angel: after ectopic :cry:
> ...just had emergency surgery while on holiday!
> :cry:

So sorry this has happened to you, take care xxx


----------



## maratobe

im sorry for all the losses this month! big hugs for all the ladies!!
also wow thats a lot of BFPs....congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

THanks for doing such a great job Sarah Melissa!!


----------



## LunaBean

Can you please change my bfp on the 28th to https://www.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif . thanks :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you please change my bfp on the 28th to https://www.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif . thanks :cry:

I saw... was gutted for you! :cry: So sorry for your loss, sweetness! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Can you please change my bfp on the 28th to https://www.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/angelbaby.gif . thanks :cry:

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## livbaybee1

so sorry to hear the loses :( must be so sad, hope u get a bfp as soon as ur ready agen tho :)
congrats to everyone on there bfps and lets hope this month we can beat the 125 wooo :D xoxoxox


----------



## mizzk

Could you please change my BFP on 17th to :angel:
I had a chemical pregnancy.
Thankyou hon xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

mizzk said:


> Could you please change my BFP on 17th to :angel:
> I had a chemical pregnancy.
> Thankyou hon xx

so sorry hunni, i hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## armychica06

I lost mine so please change- thank you.


----------



## Melissa_M

I did too :(
I know how you feel girls :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... 3 chemicals! :hugs: to you all! So sorry for your losses!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry girls for your losses. I know how hard it is... :cry: :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

So sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## Jake_1

Just wanted to pop back in and say big :hugs: to the girls with there angels, wishing happy and healthy 9 months to those now in their first tri and to all of uss still TTC - hopefully next month is the one :dust:!

Also huge thanks sarahmelissa for running such a successful thread for september testing. It was really enjoyable and really well run :awww:- I'm going to miss this thread :-(

x


----------



## GLD

add me to miscarriage :(


----------



## Megg33k

Oh no! :( Sorry, sweetness! :hugs: Too many :angels:!


----------



## SarahMelissa

GLD said:


> add me to miscarriage :(

So sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## AislingMcM

*Oh No !  So sorry for ur loss hunni !  *


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry hunni and to all the other angel mommmy's too.


----------



## belladonna

Could you mark me as bfp please?


----------



## SarahMelissa

belladonna said:


> Could you mark me as bfp please?

Absolutly, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Hey Sarahmelissa - just seen you got your BFP!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:kiss:


----------



## LadyK

OMG yes me too how did I miss that! Congrats and certainly deserved after running that thread! H&H 9 months to you Sarah-Melissa!


----------



## claire911

Congrats SarahMelissa on your :bfp: much deserved after running this thread :)

:flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 had an :angel: girls :cry: lets hope there is no more.


----------



## Megg33k

:( for the :angel:s! :cry:


----------



## baby1moretime

Wow didnt i let you all know...sorry lol, no bfp for me back then my life changed unbelievably...left my ex lost my home was without 1 and living between friend and family for 6mths, got my new home march time and settled with a younger guy and getting married i hope next yr so no baby making for me for over a yr now good luck all xoxox


----------

